# Your Black Friday (November) Purchases 2022



## Markrs (Nov 8, 2022)

Like we have in previous years let’s keep a tally of all our spending so we can either celebrate the bargains or weep about the spending together.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 8, 2022)

Black Friday Sales purchases:

Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones - Neither of these were only my list but the Edu discount on top of the 30% convinced me to go for it.
Strat style guitar - got this at the beginning of November which I absolutely love playing.
Man Makes Noise Puro - for Omnisphere
8Dio Intimate Studio Brass
8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds

Spitfire Edu Sale (it was on the last day of October but I am deciding to count it anyway 😂)

Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets
Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns
Yair Elazar Glotman - Speculative Memories
Originals Cinematic Pads
Tempted by Heavocity Symphonic Destruction as I realised I get a $50 crossgrade from Damage 2 so it would only be $200 which is a more reasonable price than the RRP!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Nov 8, 2022)

Picked up my first purchase - Symphonic Destruction. Just waiting for Audio Imperia to dangle their sales so I can blow the remainder of my BF budget (which unfortunately has shrunk)...


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 8, 2022)

My first ones were Bioscape and Lunaris - technically I picked them up in October, but Luftrum won't do a sale in November, so I think that counts


----------



## Markrs (Nov 8, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> My first ones were Bioscape and Lunaris - technically I picked them up in October, but Luftrum won't do a sale in November, so I think that counts


I think that counts too. 

I was very tempted with the Omnisphere patches he has especially Pandorum 1 & 2 but I had already bought quite a lot of Omnisphere patches recently which I was yet to really get into, so I held off and will look to get them in the Luftrum Winter Sale.


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 8, 2022)

Still saving for more things, but I decided to grab Neoverb while it was only €25.
I was initially quite lukewarm over it and wasn't going to spend a huge amount of money for it. But at that price...could consider it a steal!

Still saving to grab HOOPUS (permanently) along with Spaces II and an SSD to run it all on.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2022)

Ahhh, nice of you to pick up the metaphorical torch! ^^

My tally for this year:

- Glitchmachines Palindrome
- Pier's Nightmare Zebra 2 Presets
- Tantra 2, monthly PA voucher
- 8Dio Intimate Studio Strings, Brass and Woodwinds
- 8Dio Misfit Whistling
- U-he Zebra 2
- Arturia Pigments 3
- Jun-Ji Camouflage Rock Drums
- Imaginando FRMS
- AAS Chromaphone 3
- Arturia V-Collection 9
- Arturia FX Collection 3

Free crap I may care about
- MReverbMB
- Karanyi Minipol
- Things: Bubbles (Loot)
- Vicious Antelope Arctic for Pigments 3 (Loot)
- MTransient (Audiodeluxe)


----------



## J-M (Nov 8, 2022)

Waiting for Noteperformer 3 to go on sale (not sure if they do those)...That's it. Probably.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 8, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Pier's Nightmare Zebra Presets in preparation of Zebraday


I watched the video @James Spilling did using those presets and they sounded really good.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 8, 2022)

J-M said:


> Waiting for Noteperformer 3 to go on sale (not sure if they do those)...That's it. Probably.


If you stick to just that they you will do well and I will envy you your resilience!


----------



## Nadav (Nov 8, 2022)

Damage 2, cineperc or something else?


----------



## djm (Nov 8, 2022)

> Damage 2



excellent decision! I would combine it with SD3 and DearVR pro!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

J-M said:


> Waiting for Noteperformer 3 to go on sale (not sure if they do those)...That's it. Probably.


Wallander has sales, in december 2020 i bought NP3 (it wasn't much discounted, but still  110 eur, instead of 129, incl vat). I not high priced product anyway (yet very good at what it does), so i would have bought it even without the discount.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Nov 8, 2022)

Another casualty - Ugritone has their TrveCab + 15 IR Pack for $49. That was a steal of a deal since they have metal IRs for a wide variety of genres, including more extreme forms of metal.


----------



## J-M (Nov 8, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Wallander has sales, in december 2020 i bought NP3 (it wasn't much discounted, but still  110 eur, instead of 129, incl vat). I not high priced product anyway (yet very good at what it does), so i would have bought it even without the discount.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 8, 2022)

So far this month, only the Yair Elazar Glotman - Speculative Memories library, though I’m sure I will shortly get the Free MReverbMB via a Plugin Boutique purchase.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 8, 2022)

The zebra legacy deal. I purchased zebra 2 at Thomann and now will get dark zebra and the cheap zebra 3 upgrade. Now I'm waiting to see a sale on all the unfinished presets!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2022)

Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings £103.75
Abbey Road One: Mysterious Reeds £20.42
Spitfire Appassionata Strings £82.92
Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets £20.42
Originals Intimate Grand Piano £12.09
Hainbach - Landfill Totems £12.09
Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns £20.42

Total £272.11
Tax £54.41
Voucher £10
Grand Total £316.52


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Nov 8, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Neither of these were only my list but the Edu discount on top of the 30% convinced me to go for it.


Do you know if any online courses qualify for the student discount? I'll have to jump on that if they do 👀


----------



## Reznov981 (Nov 8, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Tempted by Heavocity Symphonic Destruction as I realised I get a $50 crossgrade from Damage 2 so it would only be $200 which is a more reasonable price than the RRP!


I did this (was very much on my list, not an impulse buy) with the deal from owning D2. No regrets. 
Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 8, 2022)

ChickenAndARoll said:


> Do you know if any online courses qualify for the student discount? I'll have to jump on that if they do 👀


Cinematic Composing and Thinkspace courses (the big ones like Harmony I) qualify for Spitfire's EDU discount (if I recall how I qualified).


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> Serum 2


Wait has this been confirmed?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 8, 2022)

Well I had planned to swerve BF this year, as what I need more than anything is a break from work and some more free time.

However, I was stuck in a hotel last night and started watching some videos on Divisimate…..

What I really like about it is that it really spends things up, and you can still go into notation editor and adjust the orchestration manually to taste.

I think I might well be buying this….


----------



## GtrString (Nov 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings £103.75
> Abbey Road One: Mysterious Reeds £20.42
> Spitfire Appassionata Strings £82.92
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets £20.42
> ...


How did you get those prices?


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Nov 9, 2022)

J-M said:


> Waiting for Noteperformer 3 to go on sale (not sure if they do those)...That's it. Probably.


I remember installing the demo and buying it full price just an hour later... No need to do mockups of my concert pieces anymore, it's great


----------



## Nadav (Nov 9, 2022)

Does Heavyocity's PUNISH comes as a VST3?
I only see VST in the product page but in the PUNISH-Lite page it says VST3.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 9, 2022)

GtrString said:


> How did you get those prices?


Those are Spitfire EDU prices probably without VAT.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2022)

GtrString said:


> How did you get those prices?


They quote the 50% off EDU prices and exclude the VAT to make it seem an even better deal


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm getting drum libraries. Was not planning on BFD3 but the sale now seems very good. I'm the kind of person that cares about easy license processes and being able to work on two computers with samples on an SSD. Anyone has experience with BF3D, AD2 and GGD with this setup? Semi-off topic maybe but I AM buying at least one of these three.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 9, 2022)

So far... Bought a (real) soprano recorder to go with my tenor recorder. It's not even on sale. Living life on the edge over here.


----------



## Tiko (Nov 9, 2022)

Damage 2 so far. Looking to get the Cinematic Studio series and Zebra legacy when the sales start.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 9, 2022)

The BFD 3 deal is tempting, I already have all the NI Drums, SS Drums 5, Melda Drummer, Jamstix 4 full and MODO Drums. So I shouldn’t even looking at these but yet…..


----------



## branshen (Nov 9, 2022)

Markrs said:


> The BFD 3 deal is tempting, I already have all the NI Drums, SS Drums 5, Melda Drummer, Jamstix 4 full and MODO Drums. So I shouldn’t even looking at these but yet…..


SWAM strings bundle and the upcoming Kirchroff EQ. Just need a drum library and I should be good (famous last words)...

Like a few on here, I'm also considering BFD3 because of the good deal and it has a decent, if not, great sound.

Edit:
SWAM string bundle
GGD Dry and Funky
Neural DSP Cory Wong 
Kirchoff EQ
Arturia Collection V8
BFD3
8dio anthology and intimate on glitch


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 9, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> I'm getting drum libraries. Was not planning on BFD3 but the sale now seems very good. I'm the kind of person that cares about easy license processes and being able to work on two computers with samples on an SSD. Anyone has experience with BF3D, AD2 and GGD with this setup? Semi-off topic maybe but I AM buying at least one of these three.


BFD3 sounds great, has been easy to use for me, licensor worked fine for me but I have heard of others having problems. Only real issue with it is that you have to log in every 90 days for the license to be checked or your software stops working  And InMusic's customer service is... well, abysmal.

*with the exception of Drew on the forums

Edit: Just saw the sale they have going on and wow! That's insanely low. If I didn't already own BFD I'd defo grab it at this price.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 9, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Cinematic Composing and Thinkspace courses (the big ones like Harmony I) qualify for Spitfire's EDU discount (if I recall how I qualified).


With Thinkspace it would have to be their Postgraduate Degree courses, ‘cause it says you will be registered with University of Chichester while taking such a course = thus supposedly qualify as being a student / get Spitfire’s EDU-discount.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 9, 2022)

Bought “The Oven” plugin, it just magically warms things up.


----------



## HCMarkus (Nov 9, 2022)

SWAM Double Reeds @30% off.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 9, 2022)

*Scaler 2*
Not sure if I need it given chords are a Studio One's strong suite. I'll check this WE.

*U-He Zebra 2*
Really for the opportunity to get Zebra 3 for €30, since I'm focusing mainly on UVI Falcon.

*Kirchoff EQ*
Well, if it really becomes available in November with Plugin Alliance.
Not sure if I need another EQ, but there you go.

Update
*Cherry Audio Rackmode*
Ridiculous price right now on plugin alliance. 
Still debating if I should get Moog Moogerfooger too.


----------



## sylent01 (Nov 9, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> So far... Bought a (real) soprano recorder to go with my tenor recorder. It's not even on sale. Living life on the edge over here.


Where did you find yours? I’m overwhelmed by the choices, especially since I usually cannot try before I buy.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Nov 9, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Cinematic Composing and Thinkspace courses (the big ones like Harmony I) qualify for Spitfire's EDU discount (if I recall how I qualified).


Do you know how one would go about submitting something from Thinkspace as proof of academic enrollment? I'm curious of what I should be screenshotting as evidence


----------



## dentpuzz (Nov 9, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ahhh, nice of you to pick up the metaphorical torch! ^^
> 
> My tally for this year (up until the time of writing)
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on MReverbMB? I just picked it up, but it seems that you have to put some serious work into getting good results, beyond the presets that is...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 9, 2022)

dentpuzz said:


> What are your thoughts on MReverbMB? I just picked it up, but it seems that you have to put some serious work into getting good results, beyond the presets that is...


I have no thoughts on MReverbMB yet. I have it now, but am already learning to use another reverb at this time.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 9, 2022)

sylent01 said:


> Where did you find yours? I’m overwhelmed by the choices, especially since I usually cannot try before I buy.


I just got a cheap plastic Yamaha. Watched a ton of videos, and basically the plastic Yamaha's are as good as a 1k wooden recorder. I already have the plastic Yamaha tenor, and it's great. Really I'm learning with the aim of getting a ewi and infinite brass and winds and strings.


----------



## sylent01 (Nov 9, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I just got a cheap plastic Yamaha. Watched a ton of videos, and basically the plastic Yamaha's are as good as a 1k wooden recorder. I already have the plastic Yamaha tenor, and it's great. Really I'm learning with the aim of getting a ewi and infinite brass and winds and strings.


 I’ve wondered if the tone difference between wooden and plastic recorders is significant at all. I guess they’re cheap enough to take a chance on.


----------



## Henu (Nov 9, 2022)

I pulled the plug on sales and decided to get Izotope's complete bundle from JRR, crossgrading from Ozone 9 Advanced which funnily enough was the cheapest way to do it.

EDIT: Got the confusion sorted so no need for screenshots. Apparently, the bundle has several bundles within and it's also including 3rd party licences as well so I actually did got everything I paid for and even more!


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Just bought:
8DIO Blackbird
8DIO Intimate Studio Strings
Native Instruments Noire


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 10, 2022)

Got my eye on Symphobia 1 or something from VSL over here but definitely only buying one thing this year.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 10, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> Got my eye on Symphobia 1 or something from VSL over here but definitely only buying one thing this year.


Famous last words...


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 10, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Famous last words...


No, this year I'm determined... there will be only one!!


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 10, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> I'm getting drum libraries. Was not planning on BFD3 but the sale now seems very good. I'm the kind of person that cares about easy license processes and being able to work on two computers with samples on an SSD. Anyone has experience with BF3D, AD2 and GGD with this setup? Semi-off topic maybe but I AM buying at least one of these three.


I also bought BFD3 for 50 bucks a couple of years ago. I guess the sound is good -- lively; it has a live feel to it. I haven't used it all. Granted, I own EZD3, SD3, AD2, and some of the NI kits. 95% of the time I'm using Toontrack; will turn to AD2 or NI kits once in a while. What really irritated me about BFD3 was that the jazz MIDI was faulty. Some of the hits were going to the wrong kit pieces so that it sounded like chaotic crashing instead of subtle jazz playing. I was able to fix it by remapping some of the hits, but it was a real pain to do that. It really turned me off BFD. And their support was of no help at all. Honestly, I wish I hadn't bought it.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 10, 2022)

Fell for Nightfall (another clear winner for Mike)


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 10, 2022)

dentpuzz said:


> What are your thoughts on MReverbMB? I just picked it up, but it seems that you have to put some serious work into getting good results, beyond the presets that is...


The goodies are hidden in the _Expansion 1 pack_ --> here. 
There are a few of the stock presets that do sound great as well BUT the meat is in the Expansion 1.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 10, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> No, this year I'm determined... there will be only one!!


We'll talk again after BF is done.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 10, 2022)

Nothing yet. Honestly, between the upcoming Ethera Atlantis update and the Symphobia Update.....I'm going to be playing with those throughout the holiday season. I'm not sure I need much more.
VSL Synchron Solo Strings and Audiobro SATB Adult Choir are probably the only things that might catch me off guard this season.

Would love to see Liquidsonics put some stuff on for a good price...


----------



## tsk (Nov 10, 2022)

So if you buy Damage 2 from Heavyocity, complete your purchase etc, can you then return to their site and get the crossgrade price for Symphonic Destruction???


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 10, 2022)

ChickenAndARoll said:


> Do you know how one would go about submitting something from Thinkspace as proof of academic enrollment? I'm curious of what I should be screenshotting as evidence


Ask their support, they will send you a pdf with the proof of your enrollment.


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 10, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Like we have in previous years let’s keep a tally of all our spending so we can either celebrate the bargains or weep about the spending together.


I'm literally only willing to say that I've already spent too much this month 😅 Only thing that's likely to get me at this point is a stupid Spitfire deal (e.g. the Ton), though Sequis is a bit tempting.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2022)

Gave in and bought 8Dio Intimate Studio Brass for $40. It had been on my list to pick up when the price was right. 8Dio have said in their email the deal ends this week, not sure I believe them, but I didn’t want to take the risk. 

If they left the deals on longer and added more they could have got me to spend more as I would have tried to use the autoBundler to get a greater saving if they added other libraries I wanted.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Gave in and bought 8Dio Intimate Studio Brass for $40. It had been on my list to pick up when the price was right. 8Dio have said in their email the deal ends this week, not sure I believe them, but I didn’t want to take the risk.
> 
> If they left the deals on longer and added more they could have got me to spend more as I would have tried to use the autoBundler to get a greater saving if they added other libraries I wanted.


What's the verdict Mark?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> What's the verdict Mark?


Got it a couple of minutes, so haven’t played it, but I watched the walkthrough by Troels and was happy with what I heard. For $40 it just needs to do some nice basic soft brass tones. I always find with 8Dio libraries you have to play to their strengths which are normally what you hear in the demos.


----------



## wtptrs (Nov 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Gave in and bought 8Dio Intimate Studio Brass for $40. It had been on my list to pick up when the price was right. 8Dio have said in their email the deal ends this week, not sure I believe them, but I didn’t want to take the risk.
> 
> If they left the deals on longer and added more they could have got me to spend more as I would have tried to use the autoBundler to get a greater saving if they added other libraries I wanted.


The Blackbird drum kit sale is still up, although they sent out an email almost a week ago saying it would end the day after. Just part of the marketing I guess.


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm waiting for Nov 15 and the Zebra Legacy deal, as I already have Zebra2. But I still have not figured out how to access all my presets in other DAWs than Bitwig. In Bitwig I use hundreds of patches that I have bought over the years, but in Cubase and Studio One just a few show up in the Zebra2 plugin's GUI.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> The Blackbird drum kit sale is still up, although they sent out an email almost a week ago saying it would end the day after. Just part of the marketing I guess.


It is the way with 8Dio, they normally say it will end and it doesn’t except sometimes it does, you never really know. Personally I think they will continue with the Intimate strings and brass add the Intimate Woodwinds on sale next week. 

It is often a bit frustrating, as there is the potential to use the Bundler if they told us when things would properly finish and you could wait for other items to be added on sale.


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 11, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> I'm waiting for Nov 15 and the Zebra Legacy deal, as I already have Zebra2. But I still have not figured out how to access all my presets in other DAWs than Bitwig. In Bitwig I use hundreds of patches that I have bought over the years, but in Cubase and Studio One just a few show up in the Zebra2 plugin's GUI.



Something isn't working right. I honestly can't think of a reason why Zebra would show different preset lists in different hosts in its own GUI but I can only think for some reason the plugin is looking in a different place depending on the host (which itself would be odd) or there's some folder permissions thing going on where Cubase winds up being blocked but Bitwig doesn't.

The only thing I can think of is if Bitwig is being used to save vstpresets within the host and Zebra is set up to access them directly when running in Bitwig - the two companies are quite friendly, but I've no idea is if this is even a thing. And if these are third-party presets, it seems unlikely.

The inevitable "have you contacted u-he?" question looms.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 11, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Something isn't working right. I honestly can't think of a reason why Zebra would show different preset lists in different hosts in its own GUI but I can only think for some reason the plugin is looking in a different place depending on the host (which itself would be odd) or there's some folder permissions thing going on where Cubase winds up being blocked but Bitwig doesn't.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if Bitwig is being used to save vstpresets within the host and Zebra is set up to access them directly when running in Bitwig - the two companies are quite friendly, but I've no idea is if this is even a thing. And if these are third-party presets, it seems unlikely.
> 
> The inevitable "have you contacted u-he?" question looms.


I have latest Bitwig + Studio One and haven't noticed this issue.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Bioscape and Lunaris


Added: Abbey Road One - Low Percussion


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 11, 2022)

For me one of the best vis ever created. VHorns Saxophones by Acoustic Samples. Sounds like this type of instruments can become one of the future of virtual instruments. Imho


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Added: Abbey Road One - Low Percussion


Hope you do a video on it!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Hope you do a video on it!


I've got multiple videos planned - working on the first one right now. I already noticed something weird with the bass drum rolls and I'm about to write a post about it in the user demo thread 

Edit: The issue with the bass drum rolls could be resolved


----------



## Crowe (Nov 11, 2022)

I finally went and bought Tantra 2 with the monthly Voucher. Black Friday? Not really.

Something I wanted, yes siree.


----------



## SkyPirate (Nov 11, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings £103.75
> Abbey Road One: Mysterious Reeds £20.42
> Spitfire Appassionata Strings £82.92
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets £20.42
> ...


How did you get those prices on the Spitfire products?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 11, 2022)

I started with an extremely minimal and modest BF list this year, but it didn't take very long for that to go out the window as all these amazingly irresistable surprise deals keep popping up 

Here's the damage so far (updated 11/14):

Libraries/Plugins:
- Indiginus: *The Banjo*
- Kazrog: *AmpCraft 1992*
- Cinesamples: *CineBrass Complete Bundle *(glitch deal of the year OMG!)
- Sonixinema: *Intimate Legato Cello *(Wow!)
- Sonible: *Metering Bundle*
- IK: *Amplitube 5 MAX *(only $79 with JamPoints... unbelievable!)
- Naroth: *Rhythmus
- *Audio Assault: *ReAmp Studio*
- Audio Assault: *Bundle of 4 IR packages*
- Kiive Audio: *Xtressor*

Presets/sounds:
- Vicious Antelope: *Omni Bundle*
- Rocky Mountain Sounds: *Arcturus *(Omni)
- Tom Wolfe: *Deep Basses *(Diva)
- Sonic Underworld: *Zinar *(Omni)
- Sonic Underworld: *Arkham *(Omni)
- All About Trailer Music: *Aftermath*
- All About Trailer Music: *Curiosity*


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> Cinesamples: *CineBrass Complete Bundle *(glitch deal of the year OMG!)
> - Sonixinema: *Intimate Legato Cello *(Wow!)


Me too, very happy!


----------



## gzapper (Nov 11, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> For me one of the best vis ever created. VHorns Saxophones by Acoustic Samples. Sounds like this type of instruments can become one of the future of virtual instruments. Imho


Agreed, now makes me think I should get infinite brass as well. But that's not on sale yet, is it?


----------



## Trif (Nov 11, 2022)

Started my Black Friday modestly by getting Overloud Choptones Fend Twin65 + TH-U Essentials for $19, and after having tried Scarbee Vintage Keys going into the former I'm extremely happy with that purchase.

(OK, I also got BFD3, but I can't comment on that until I find the money to buy a 2TB external SSD.)


----------



## elucid (Nov 11, 2022)

So far (only Atlas was planned/hoped for):

BFD3
MTurboReverb
Sonible metering bundle
Luftrum Arkos
Oddity 3 (upgrade)
Algonaut Atlas
BlueCat Connector
Xils PolyKB III


Still to go (I hope):
Cinematic Rooms
Rapid
Some PureMagnetik things


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 11, 2022)

So far, still just my soprano yamaha recorder (which is fantastic! $9.99 delivered, can't believe how good it is), and BFD3 for $50 (again, insane value for money).

the BIG question now is, will VSL do a good enough sale to tempt me into buying literally the whole of Synchron, Prime and BBO in one big hit... and I'll get divisimate to go with it too I think. Or if not, then just prime, and divisimate..


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> So far, still just my soprano yamaha recorder (which is fantastic! $9.99 delivered, can't believe how good it is)


I am quite tempted to pick up a wind instrument. I think it would be good practice and a added benefit for me is that I have Cystic Fibrosis some would be good to exercise the lungs a bit during winter.



liquidlino said:


> BFD3 for $50 (again, insane value for money).


I will probably give in and get this, give in to the FOMO.



liquidlino said:


> I'll get divisimate to go with it too I think.


Divisimate is excellent, and I’m sure it will only continue to get better.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I am quite tempted to pick up a wind instrument. I think it would be good practice and a added benefit for me is that I have Cystic Fibrosis some would be good to exercise the lungs a bit during winter.


DO it! The soprano is much easier to play than the tenor. But the tenor is more satisfying. Get both!

You can never have enough recorders.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> DO it! The soprano is much easier to play than the tenor. But the tenor is more satisfying. Get both!
> 
> You can never have enough recorders.


Is the Yamaha’s best quality to price option?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Is the Yamaha’s best quality to price option?


Apparently, I have no reference point, but all the research I did says they are.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Is the Yamaha’s best quality to price option?


Yamaha is nice I have a Soprano (carry it everywhere - many countries) and an Alto in F. Very durable. And no guilt about dropping it LOL.

You can get wood ones if you become an all star but Yamaha Tone is quite great

A student like these






Adris Dream recorders – from soprano- to bass recorder


The construction of Adri’s Dream Recorder is based on renaissance characteristics. The wide bore creates a strong yet soft tone. Best in large groups.




www.mollenhauer.com


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 11, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Yamaha is nice I have a Soprano (carry it everywhere - many countries) and an Alto in F. Very durable. And no guilt about dropping it LOL.
> 
> You can get wood ones if you become an all star but Yamaha Tone is quite great
> 
> ...


One tip. I didn't grease my tenor joints because I don't do what they tell me. But I was struggling with tone and squeaking, so greased it and now it's beautiful. It makes a difference. Even the tiniest gap causes issues.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

Haven’t bought anything yet. In the mean time in my head…


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 12, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I have latest Bitwig + Studio One and haven't noticed this issue.


Well, if I recall everything correctly it might have to do with Bitwig translating VST format presets into the Bitwig format (?). So when I bought new sets and tried out presets shared in the Bitwig community they never showed up in Zebra's internal patch list. BTW, I just finished the first piece in Studio One 6 and like this DAW a lot. Bitwig and S1 is a great combo; Bitwig for fun and S1 for writing cues.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Haven’t bought anything yet.


You are doing well, Temme. Only had a few things I was looking for and most have appeared in the sales already. Still not sure about the Intimate studio woodwinds, though I will probably get them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

You know what? I’m taking official clarinet lessons now and that has taken care of a whole lot of GAS lately. Of course 2022 has been a year of ridiculous plugin and soundware acquisition for me, so there’s that too. My clarinet teacher plays bass clarinet and that is what I want to end up playing, so there’s also hardware GAS at play. But sure enough, I’ll end up buying loads of things anyway this autumn  (likely / hopefully SP H.A.L. stuff and maybe the taikos as a reward for not getting ARO LP haha. Silly!)


----------



## Garlu (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Strat style guitar - got this at the beginning of November which I absolutely love playing.


Which library is that?  

Thanks @Marks !

Just upgraded to Amplitube MAX with Jam Points for $70. 

Still debating if getting BFD3 (very tempting at $50), as I have many many drum kits (including SD2 w/many expansions, Addictive Drums 2 w/expansions, etc. etc. 
StormDrum 3 by EW is a bargain at jrrshop. Tempting too... ($107 including coupon at cart).


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 12, 2022)

this thread is way too early: considering it's not even BF yet... 
the magic of BF is lost imho, because all these too early sales, that looking forward to that special weekend is no more.. 

It used to be one long weekend (inc. cyber monday), that was it. too late? wait for holiday sales in the last 2 weeks in december. Too early: no sales..

Mind you, i, in general have nothing against sales.. haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

You’re secretly such a romantic underneath all your usual snarkiness…


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 12, 2022)

Garlu said:


> Still debating if getting BFD3 (very tempting at $50), as I have many many drum kits (including SD2 w/many expansions, Addictive Drums 2 w/expansions, etc. etc.
> StormDrum 3 by EW is a bargain at jrrshop. Tempting too... ($107 including coupon at cart).


I guess if it doesn't hurt you existentially, the BFD3 deal is too good to pass on it. 
(I have too many option too, but the cymbals alone are worth it for me...)

I have StormDrum 3. It has some great and unusual sounds but somehow the library also shows its age. 
Also, lots of the (interesting) sounds needs space in the arrangement in order to shows its unique sound. (in my music that's rather seldom the case...  )

In any case, you should have a closer look at some walkthrough videos before buying SD3.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You’re secretly such a romantic underneath all your usual snarkiness…


Yeah, i know.. 
i Snark a lot lately.. (no harm intended though) but indeed underneath that, i am a soft character, full of emotions (positive/negative: creative people are very emotional, figure that  ).. and yes, "romantic" too at times.. haha
Don't know the English way, but there is a dutch saying: "ruwe bolster, blanke pit"


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Yeah, i know..
> i Snark a lot lately.. (no harm intended though) but indeed underneath that, i am a soft character, full of emotions (positive/negative: creative people are very emotional, figure that  ).. and yes, "romantic" too at times.. haha


I like the snark; it keeps soft folk like myself, the do-goody-good-two-shoes, sane! Keep it.


----------



## Garlu (Nov 12, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I guess if it doesn't hurt you existentially, the BFD3 deal is too good to pass on it.
> (I have too many option too, but the cymbals alone are worth it for me...)
> 
> I have StormDrum 3. It has some great and unusual sounds but somehow the library also shows its age.
> ...


Many thanks for the input. I'll check some videos out first then... 

Yeah, I guess I was trying to find a excuse of not getting into SF's AR wagon... which is hard to escape from...! Gosh... this month every deal seems tempting and it's hard to keep the real needs "in place" vs "it's sooo discounted..." 

Thanks @Living Fossil !


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Keep it.


Understood


----------



## elucid (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> DO it! The soprano is much easier to play than the tenor. But the tenor is more satisfying. Get both!
> 
> You can never have enough recorders.


You're right. The recorder is a fantastic instrument. I have a wooden descant I've had for years which I love and recently picked up a secondhand Aulos treble - also very nice.

Listen to Michala Petri if you want some inspiration. E.g.


----------



## elucid (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> One tip. I didn't grease my tenor joints because I don't do what they tell me. But I was struggling with tone and squeaking, so greased it and now it's beautiful. It makes a difference. Even the tiniest gap causes issues.


But if you have a wooden one don't oil the fipple. Sounds kinky but trust me


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 12, 2022)

Vocalsynth 2---mainly because it's the only vocoder plugin I know of that follows pitch bend (not counting Adaptiverb... or creating a pitch bend following vocoder in Bitwig).


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

Garlu said:


> Which library is that?


A real guitar 😁 though not a real fender strat, just a cheap, but very nice copy. I am a terrible guitar player, but it is very enjoyable to relax just playing it 😊


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 12, 2022)

For now I bought Drum Gate by Sonnox (It works REALLY great). The best price for me was with Thomann rather than Sonnox website. 

I was planning to take the whole Liquid sonics/Reverb Foundry package like you did last year @Markrs but meanwhile I also been very intrigued by Zero-G libraries (especially Elements Modern Scoring Synth and Ethera Gold 2.5). I'm considering taking Ethera EVI with the Discount Code 15OFFNL to save 15$ on it has a first purchase and then use the 20% of loyalty discount to take Ethera Gold Max Bundle+ Elements Producer Bundle with it. 

BUT, Straight Ahead Samples hasn't showed their Black Friday prices yet and I haven't anything to make Jazz Music so...

Meanwhile Orchestral Tools just released Drones and it seems really awesome but I am quite covered in that area. And I'm also saying to myself that the introductory price are always less interesting than the Educational ones. So it would be wiser to wait until I have more money, take an online course and then finish the Berlin Main Series, Arks, take Phoenix, Andea and Drones and then eat potatoes until the rest of my life. 

BTW, anyone knows which online course (not to pricey) works for sure with Orchestral Tools?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> BTW, anyone knows which online course (not to pricey) works for sure with Orchestral Tools?


I contacted them some time ago, and they are only accepting recognised academic courses with a photo ID from the school/college/university, and not any casual online courses.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I contacted them some time ago, and they are only accepting recognised academic courses with a photo ID from the school/college/university, and not any casual online courses.


OK... so that will certainly change all my plans 😭😂. That quote from their website is not really clear then
"You qualify as a student if: 

- You study in residence at any school, music school, conservatory, university or similar recognized institution 
- *You are enrolled in a music-related recognized distance learning course (part-time or full-time) "*

Thanks anyway for the information!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> *You are enrolled in a music-related recognized distance learning course (part-time or full-time) "*


They might have changed things again since I contacted them about a year ago. The course I had was the cinematic composing that they were not accepting even though previously they had and they mentioned to me a change in policy regarding courses like cinematic composing.

Might be worth contacting them and see if they now accept non-affiliated (i.e. college/university) courses.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 12, 2022)

I will take my chance so!


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I contacted them some time ago, and they are only accepting recognised academic courses with a photo ID from the school/college/university, and not any casual online courses.


They were already the most strict in terms of what online courses you would have to be enrolled in, in order to qualify...and now it seems they have became even more strict since i last asked them, good to know tho.....


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> They were already the most strict in terms of what online courses you would have to be enrolled in, in order to qualify...and now it seems they have became even more strict since i last asked them, good to know tho.....


It does surprise me they aren't more flexible on what is eligible for the student discount, as it seems to work well for other companies, such as Spitfire and VSL.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

The EDU verification is managed by the same person who is in charge of the "let's exclude VAT from our consumer price quotes" policy it seems 😂


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

OT is very strict re. edu verification (I had to send my certificate 3 times), but they do accept Thinkspace (if you’re doing one of the big, long term courses).


----------



## Alohabob (Nov 12, 2022)

cedricm said:


> *Scaler 2*
> Not sure if I need it given chords are a Studio One's strong suite. I'll check this WE.
> 
> *U-He Zebra 2*
> ...


You had mentioned studio One and chords being one of its strong areas. In what way? I do have studio One but I'm apparently unfamiliar with what you're talking about. Is there something that they have that is sort of like scaler? If so, what is it called and where would I find it?


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 12, 2022)

Alohabob said:


> You had mentioned studio One and chords being one of its strong areas. In what way? I do have studio One but I'm apparently unfamiliar with what you're talking about. Is there something that they have that is sort of like scaler? If so, what is it called and where would I find it?


Chord track


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 12, 2022)

So far I've only gotten Shimmer by Soundiron. Unfortunately, I haven't even had the time to play with it yet (student life). There isn't much I want anymore except maybe Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction ,some of their Mosaic series , Quartarone Reveries and Audio Modern Loopmix.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

A Leica Summilux 50mm.

So long sample library budget!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Leica Summilux 50mm


I just looked at the price... Wow, that is a lot of money (£3,550.00 in the UK), must be a very nice lens!


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 12, 2022)

SWAM Woodwinds. And definitely worth it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I just looked at the price... Wow, that is a lot of money (£3,550.00 in the UK), must be a very nice lens!


The best…in the right hands


----------



## Technostica (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> A real guitar 😁 though not a real fender strat, just a cheap, but very nice copy. I am a terrible guitar player, but it is very enjoyable to relax just playing it 😊


Here's a good deal for a Mexican Fender Strat, although that's a very slippery slope!
Before you know it, you are flying out to the Custom Shop to choose the alligator for the case. 









Fender Player Stratocaster | Maple - Buttercream


Fender Player Strat Maple Neck Buttercream | We have a great range of Fender guitars in store and online | Next day UK delivery available if ordered before 2pm




www.peachguitars.com


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You know what? I’m taking official clarinet lessons now and that has taken care of a whole lot of GAS lately. Of course 2022 has been a year of ridiculous plugin and soundware acquisition for me, so there’s that too. My clarinet teacher plays bass clarinet and that is what I want to end up playing, so there’s also hardware GAS at play. But sure enough, I’ll end up buying loads of things anyway this autumn  (likely / hopefully SP H.A.L. stuff and maybe the taikos as a reward for not getting ARO LP haha. Silly!)


Bass clarinet? Channeling your inner Mick Karn by any chance?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 12, 2022)

I have failed every string experience I've ever done. Should I get a Dobro and try that?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I contacted them some time ago, and they are only accepting recognised academic courses with a photo ID from the school/college/university, and not any casual online courses.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


>


Thanks Paul, that is worth knowing. I only have the smaller course from Thinkspace Education at the moment but worth knowing that a couple of the larger courses do give you an OT EDU discount. Given the cost of OT libraries it might be the cheapest way to get any outside of a sale including the cost of the course (both course are currently £169 each with the 30% discount).


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I just looked at the price... Wow, that is a lot of money (£3,550.00 in the UK), must be a very nice lens!


Leica are very good. However, frankly, the standard 50mm/f1.4 from each manufacturers range, typically about $400, are phenomonal, and most willl not be able to tell any difference compared to Leica in the final photo. I was hugely into photography before smartphones killed photography, and had tons of the Canon L and non-L range (L is the pro stuff), nothing ever beat the standard 50/1.4 for outright performance and handling, got all my best shots with that, and the similarly fantastic 85/1.8. Sure, the 50/1.0 was cool. But it weighed a metric ton, so that wasn't fun and got zero use because of it.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Leica are very good. However, frankly, the standard 50mm/f1.4 from each manufacturers range, typically about $400, are phenomonal, and most willl not be able to tell any difference compared to Leica in the final photo. I was hugely into photography before smartphones killed photography, and had tons of the Canon L and non-L range (L is the pro stuff), nothing ever beat the standard 50/1.4 for outright performance and handling, got all my best shots with that, and the similarly fantastic 85/1.8. Sure, the 50/1.0 was cool. But it weighed a metric ton, so that wasn't fun and got zero use because of it.


Photography was one of the hobbies that I never got into. I did get into iPad drawing for a while around the time I got into music, sticking with that rather than music would have been a lot cheaper given Procreate only cost $10 😂


----------



## cedricm (Nov 12, 2022)

Alohabob said:


> You had mentioned studio One and chords being one of its strong areas. In what way? I do have studio One but I'm apparently unfamiliar with what you're talking about. Is there something that they have that is sort of like scaler? If so, what is it called and where would I find it?


Yea the chord track, drag & dropping chords and so forth. If you do a search on YouTube you should land quite a few videos on this topic. 
Begin with those of Presonus and Marcus Huyskens, newer first since the features were improved over time.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Leica are very good. However, frankly, the standard 50mm/f1.4 from each manufacturers range, typically about $400, are phenomonal, and most willl not be able to tell any difference compared to Leica in the final photo. I was hugely into photography before smartphones killed photography, and had tons of the Canon L and non-L range (L is the pro stuff), nothing ever beat the standard 50/1.4 for outright performance and handling, got all my best shots with that, and the similarly fantastic 85/1.8. Sure, the 50/1.0 was cool. But it weighed a metric ton, so that wasn't fun and got zero use because of it.


The photographer can tell the difference, I promise you 😉 Photography is alive and well, even more so thanks to smartphones. But they’re not going to replace dedicated ILCs for photographers.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Photography was one of the hobbies that I never got into. I did get into iPad drawing for a while around the time I got into music, sticking with that rather than music would have been a lot cheaper given Procreate only cost $10 😂


Still do photography and have invested a lot in a system that has been abandoned just recently :( Sucks ass, but as long as my camera keeps working I'm good. Glass never gets old 👍🏻


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Still do photography and have invested a lot in a system that has been abandoned just recently :( Sucks ass, but as long as my camera keeps working I'm good. Glass never gets old 👍🏻


plus you can sell those unlike most of the VIs we buy 😂


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> plus you can sell those unlike most of the VIs we buy 😂


Yeah, unless no one is using or supporting your mount anymore... I bought in and use Sony A-mount for which they dropped production and support a while ago. Lenses which I bought for €1500 are going for pittance now.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The photographer can tell the difference, I promise you 😉


Totally agree, I always hankered for that 3D effect that leica has. But the end client doesn't really notice, not for wedding photos that I used to do anyway. My kit bag for weddings was 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 24-70/f2.8L, 70-200/f4L. Gave a nice all round set of usages. I always felt the 24-70 was sterile and lacked any character, but clients liked the photos, thats all that mattered.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Totally agree, I always hankered for that 3D effect that leica has. But the end client doesn't really notice, not for wedding photos that I used to do anyway. My kit bag for weddings was 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 24-70/f2.8L, 70-200/f4L. Gave a nice all round set of usages. I always felt the 24-70 was sterile and lacked any character, but clients liked the photos, thats all that mattered.


My shoulder aches just reading that. Sample libraries are much easier on the back - though not the hard drive these days!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


>


How does it work for EDU status because Music for Media & Cinematic Orchestration are just watch in your own time with no end date for finishing the course, so do they just time limit you for a year or something ? Also can you get EDU status elsewhere with those courses ?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> How does it work for EDU status because Music for Media & Cinematic Orchestration are just watch in your own time with no end date for finishing the course, so do they just time limit you for a year or something ? Also can you get EDU status elsewhere with those courses ?


I think I got 6 months or 1 year last time I had the EDU discount. You might not then be able to renew unless it is a new course, but that is a guess.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I contacted them some time ago, and they are only accepting recognised academic courses with a photo ID from the school/college/university, and not any casual online courses.


They do give a 15% off discount if you’re on any of the bigger @BenBotkin courses.


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 12, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> They do give a 15% off discount if you’re on any of the bigger @BenBotkin courses.


That is correct, and *my* 15% off OT coupon stacks with any other discount on the product, including the EDU discount, bwahahahaha

The majority of my courses qualify for the coupon. The cheapest that qualify during the Nov sale are $120 and $140.

I should probably stop the self promotion now.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The photographer can tell the difference, I promise you 😉 Photography is alive and well, even more so thanks to smartphones. But they’re not going to replace dedicated ILCs for photographers.


The ART of photography is alive and well but like music, it's a completely different ballgame commercially. Thanks to the Internet and smartphones photography has become ubiquitous and everyone thinks they're a photographer now. Several highly successful stock photographers I know who were earning well into 6 figures 25 years ago either went bankrupt or are earning the equivalent of musicians streaming residuals today thanks to the general devaluation of imagery. The turning point was the early to mid '90's with the advent of the now defunct Kodak Photo CD and Photoshop followed closely by the Internet and smartphones. As a result, like music, it is much more difficult to make a decent living at photography now.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 13, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> My shoulder aches just reading that. Sample libraries are much easier on the back - though not the hard drive these days!



With my 4x5 Arca Swiss camera, film, tripod, digital backs & lenses, I went on 40kg+ mountain treks. Quite punishing. 
But when getting a great shot, so rewarding.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I went on 40kg+ mountain treks.


I can’t even carry 40kg let alone up a mountain 🤣. That is some serious commitment to your art!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 13, 2022)

Well, before I can buy any more sample libraries, I've had to buy a new SSD as I've run out of storage space. Samsung 870 QVO 4 TeraByte SSD - that should keep me going for a while longer.

I'm really quite fancying the new "Drones" by Orchestral Tools and, if it goes on sale for BF, Fractured Strings by Spitfire.

On the subject of Photography, I guess that would class as my other hobby. It's taken a backseat to the music though. Smartphone cameras have come a long way but they still can't beat the "proper" cameras for image quality. I'd never want to part with my full-frame Nikon Z7 II. My "guilty pleasure" would be a Leica Q2 but all the money goes on music production these days.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 13, 2022)

This year I try to stay focused on closing gaps in the orchestral and ethnic departments; mainly smaller ensembles and solo instruments. BTW ... couldn't be happier about my rekindled resonance with all things 8dio, all the libraries I bought from them so far have turned out to be surprising sources of inspiration, I really wish I could say that about everything else I bought over the years.

As to photography ... back in the day I used to do shoot for a living for a while but I'm happy I got out before the harsh reality of that job killed my passion. Gear-wise I switched from full-frame Sony (A7 III) to m43 (Oly) not too long ago and never looked back since. YMMV.


----------



## Drjay (Nov 13, 2022)

IIRC there had been some problems with 4TB SSDs lately, but I can’t remember the brand(s). There must be a post in this forum. 

I regret the randomness of photography. When I started taking photos in my youth (a couple of years before the advent of digital consumer cameras) you could take 36 photos or less with a 6x6 film. You had to take your time, develop b&w films and photos on your own etc. All this made it a more contemplating experience.
On the other hand, I really fancy taking photos with my XT-20. Therefore thanks for reminding me, that I should buy a new lens for it during Black Friday


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm still waiting for "The Ton". This is pretty much the only software BF deal I've been following for several years now. However, I have a pretty strict rule of not going for it unless there are at least two titles I'm really interested in. Particularly this year.

Apart from "The Ton", I have had my eyes set on "Ethera Gold: Atlantis". If "The Ton" doesn't come true, I might get this instead. But it seems that BF doesn't imply some otherwordly discount at Zero-G. I could be wrong, though - this would be my first purchase there. Taking this into account, I might postpone the purchase for some other time and give some long overdue tangible investments an advantage during this BF.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 13, 2022)

Drjay said:


> IIRC there had been some problems with 4TB SSDs lately, but I can’t remember the brand(s). There must be a post in this forum.
> 
> I regret the randomness of photography. When I started taking photos in my youth (a couple of years before the advent of digital consumer cameras) you could take 36 photos or less with a 6x6 film. You had to take your time, develop b&w films and photos on your own etc. All this made it a more contemplating experience.
> On the other hand, I really fancy taking photos with my XT-20. Therefore thanks for reminding me, that I should buy a new lens for it during Black Friday



I just bought an XF10-24 MKII from eBay for my XT-4. I bought if for landscapes mainly. My wife breeds labradors, so we are always up in the countryside in Yorkshire and there are some stunning views to be had. I used to have an XT20 but I found it too small for my hands to be comfortable....


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 13, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm still waiting for "The Ton". This is pretty much the only software BF deal I've been following for several years now. However, I have a pretty strict rule of not going for it unless there are at least two titles I'm really interested in. Particularly this year.
> 
> Apart from "The Ton", I have had my eyes set on "Ethera Gold: Atlantis". If "The Ton" doesn't come true, I might get this instead. But it seems that BF doesn't imply some otherwordly discount at Zero-G. I could be wrong, though - this would be my first purchase there. Taking this into account, I might postpone the purchase for some other time and give some long overdue tangible investments an advantage during this BF.


If the ton has BBCSO Core in it, I'll be seriously tempted... Imagine BBCSO Core, Olafur Arnolds Chamber and some tiny library as the third. That'd be a killer Ton.

Hell, I'll just take BBCSO Core as the ton on its own. That'd be amazing.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 13, 2022)

@liquidlino, I wholeheartedly agree, though I have both already. In fact, thanks to the earlier "Apex" deal and a gift card, I managed to get the "Core" with the insane discount earlier this year.

My hopes for "The Ton" are LCO Textures, Solo Strings, and perhaps OA Composer Toolkit. I grow a bit cold about the last one over the years due to some comparable but more affordable alternatives (not to mention the free ones).


----------



## Frederick (Nov 13, 2022)

I've started the BF season off with a new internal 2TB SSD (Samsung 970 evo).


----------



## Drjay (Nov 13, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I just bought an XF10-24 MKII from eBay for my XT-4. I bought if for landscapes mainly. My wife breeds labradors, so we are always up in the countryside in Yorkshire and there are some stunning views to be had. I used to have an XT20 but I found it too small for my hands to be comfortable....


That is the one I currently use. But since I am more into travel/street photography I need something less wide. I was always fine with my kit lens for every day use, but somehow managed to get dust into the lens. Since professional cleaning is not worth it, I am eying on the XF 16-80. Although it is quite heavy and focus f4 is nothing to write home about. But I have to find a compromise, since I do not want to spend a fortune.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 13, 2022)

Drjay said:


> I am eying on the XF 16-80. Although it is quite heavy and focus f4 is nothing to write home about. But I have to find a compromise, since I do not want to spend a fortune.


What about the XF1855? It' significantly smaller and lighter and starts at f2.8. I was quite happy with my copy before I switched camp. Anyway, if you really need the larger FL range the 1680 looks like a good choice optically, but in my case I knew beforehand that I wouldn't carry such a honker around all day, no way.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 13, 2022)

Drjay said:


> That is the one I currently use. But since I am more into travel/street photography I need something less wide. I was always fine with my kit lens for every day use, but somehow managed to get dust into the lens. Since professional cleaning is not worth it, I am eying on the XF 16-80. Although it is quite heavy and focus f4 is nothing to write home about. But I have to find a compromise, since I do not want to spend a fortune.


27mm Prime is excellent for street photography - not that that is my thing. On the X±T-30 It is almost a XV100 on steroids...

My two most used lenses are the 16-55mm F 2.8, but it is the size of a small European country, and the new 70-300mm zoom. 

You can pick up a an 18-55mm for not much more than £200 On Ebay, and its a bargain....


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> If the ton has BBCSO Core in it, I'll be seriously tempted... Imagine BBCSO Core, Olafur Arnolds Chamber and some tiny library as the third. That'd be a killer Ton.
> 
> Hell, I'll just take BBCSO Core as the ton on its own. That'd be amazing.


I could actually see BBCSO core being added, it has always been a well discounted library, very popular and a good beginner intro. It would be ideal for a first purchase for a lot of people and it would be fairly consistent to the 80% discount level of the Ton, plus it uses their own rompler so no costs associated to using Komplete Player.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 13, 2022)

cedricm said:


> With my 4x5 Arca Swiss camera, film, tripod, digital backs & lenses, I went on 40kg+ mountain treks. Quite punishing.
> But when getting a great shot, so rewarding.


Care to share your work? I love medium and large format landscape (and portait) work!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2022)

i don't want to be that guy...
but.. (takes a deep breath)

this is a forum dedicated to everything music related  
i notice several discussions emerging on photography (and going thereby offtopic), who have no place in the main subforums/threads imho, because it distracts from the actual subjects of the threads.
I would suggest to continue that in the offtopic categories, those are meant for anything non music related.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 13, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i don't want to be that guy...
> but.. (takes a deep breath)
> 
> this is a forum dedicated to everything music related
> ...


Yes, thát guy!


----------



## Drjay (Nov 13, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i don't want to be that guy...
> but.. (takes a deep breath)
> 
> this is a forum dedicated to everything music related
> ...


Being one of those bad guys, I agree anyway.  
The subject "Your Black Friday purchases 2022" invites to talk about other good deals, especially when related to other "artistic" activities. It is debatable whether this holds true für computers, SSDs etc. as well. But I admit, I would also feel a little irritated if someone posts about his latest hoover or refrigerator deal in this thread  

One last thing: thanks to Michael and cloudbuster for their advice. I will consider this.

Back to topic: I bought ISS yesterday.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2022)

I decided to complete the collection and got 8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I decided to complete the collection and got 8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds.


Now, off to Kontakt you go & load up that bass clarinet. See you next week! Have fun.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2022)

Ah right, forgot to mention, I purchased all of the 8Dio Intimate Studio offerings. I find it to be a magnificent sounding set, at least for my own purposes.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 13, 2022)

I bought a Crucial MX500 4TB SSD from Amazon. It was priced wrong at £241

Said 4 months delivery time…😂 obviously an error.

Anyway I took a punt and it arrived 3 days later.😜


----------



## GtrString (Nov 13, 2022)

Went into the Heavyocity world, and got Avant and Aspire as I love Ascend so much. I can see them used in several current projects right off the bat, and they are great song starters for new tracks. Super inspiring tools! Also got Vocalise 2 for toppings as I have found uses for Vocalise 1 several times as well, so v2 will expand options Ive found useful already.

Still contemplating Symphonic Destruction, I like it, but I can’t see immediate use for it, and it will take the budget from my BBC SO Pro upgrade, which I have more uses for. I guess the answer was in that reasoning.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I bought a Crucial MX500 4TB SSD from Amazon. It was priced wrong at £241
> 
> Said 4 months delivery time…😂 obviously an error.
> 
> Anyway I took a punt and it arrived 3 days later.😜


Wow excellent deal! I think I am glad I didn't see that 😆💸


----------



## easyrider (Nov 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Wow excellent deal! I think I am glad I didn't see that 😆💸


Yeah…couldn’t resist.😂


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 13, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ah right, forgot to mention, I purchased all of the 8Dio Intimate Studio offerings. I find it to be a magnificent sounding set, at least for my own purposes.


I ended up doing the same! That wasn’t part of my plans but I didn’t have much dry libraries yet and the auto bundle price was more than ok so…


----------



## Studio E (Nov 13, 2022)

I have a list of specific things I wanted to get at sale prices this Black Friday season, but so far, I've been grabbing up things I just so happen to need currently. I have a documentary film score I'm working on, and I decided that part of it would really benefit from a jazz or big-band feel. Knowing nearly nothing about either, I looked up the EZ Keys stuff. I had searched it out before with the same thought but had forgotten about it.

So, over the course of three days, I have bought:
- EZ Keys Studio Grand
- EZ Keys Cinematic Piano
- EZ Keys Cinematic Pads
- EZ Keys Hybrid Harp
- EZ Keys Midi Packs x 12
- EZ Drummer Jazz Kit
- EZ Drummer Big Band Kit
- EZ Drummer Midi Packs x 3
- EZ Bass
- EZ Bass Upright expansion
- EZ Bass Jazz Midi Pack

Then this morning I got an email from Sound Theory saying Gullfoss was 40% off, and I had been waiting for this as I trialed it and really liked what it did.

I used to really feel differently about loops, midi packs, etc, and these are some of my first, but I've gotta tell you, I couldn't care less about how I get the ball rolling, as long as the client likes it. Right now I'm just trying to stay alive with this project and a looming deadline. The Jazz stuff in EZ Keys has given me a strong foothold in a 4 and a half minute cue that I had all but given up on, and those 4 and a half minutes will more than pay for this Toontrack investment. The only hitch is that if you buy through Sweetwater, like I do, there's a sizeable delay is receiving your registrations. I just made my 3rd order, this time for EZ Bass, and I hope the fact that today is Sunday doesn't make me wait till tomorrow. The others came in a few hours after purchase.

I am also looking at:
- Westwood Lost Piano
- Zebra Legacy
- Zero-G Ethera series (Edit: Purchased Epic Gold Bundle)
- Zero G Elements (Edit: Purchased)
- Zero-D Cinematic Rhythms (Edit: Purchased)
- Sonuscore Glow Bundle
- Sonixinema Cello, Hybrid Scoring Strings, Primal
- Noon Instruments - Toska
- .....and possibly whatever offers VSL might have on either Big Bang extensions or their Orchestral Percussion libraries.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I have a list of specific things I wanted to get at sale prices this Black Friday season, but so far, I've been grabbing up things I just so happen to need currently. I have a documentary film score I'm working on, and I decided that part of it would really benefit from a jazz or big-band feel.


For Jazz and Big Band worth checking out the V Horns by acoustic samples that sound amazing, also Audio Modelling SWAM. Divisimate has big band presets that work with SWAM instruments (though could work with other VIs) that create lots of Big Band instrumentation and voicings.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> For Jazz and Big Band worth checking out the V Horns by acoustic samples that sound amazing, also Audio Modelling SWAM. Divisimate has big band presets that work with SWAM instruments (though could work with other VIs) that create lots of Big Band instrumentation and voicings.



Hey, thanks so much. I have pretty much all the SWAM stuff,but admittedly haven't re-installed it on the new machine I'm using. I might just have to do that! I appreciate the help!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 15, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Care to share your work? I love medium and large format landscape (and portait) work!


Unfortunately, I removed my photography site years ago when I couldn't practice as much.

Here's a couple:




Berlin




Zurich






Furkapass, Switzerland


----------



## holywilly (Nov 15, 2022)

Plugin Alliance: The Oven

Added:
Orchestral Tools: DRONES
Spitfire: Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion


----------



## manuhz (Nov 15, 2022)

My purchases so far:

Cinematic Studio Strings (finally!)
Samplicity Berlin Studio
Accentize Chameleon 2
Playfair Audio Dynamic Grading
MeldaProduction MXXX
Steinberg VST Live Pro
Boz Digital Labs T-Bone 2


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 15, 2022)

Doc’s purchases - Episode 1

1. Wavesfactory Spectre
2. Zebra Legacy (free)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2022)

Not really a BF sale, but I pre-ordered Wrongtools Oz


----------



## gzapper (Nov 15, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> So far:
> - Audio Ollie LA Modern Percussion
> - U-he Zebra Legacy


Just trying to decide between damage 2 and LA modern.
What's your take?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 15, 2022)

gzapper said:


> Just trying to decide between damage 2 and LA modern.
> What's your take?


Personally Damage 2, as it is very flexible and not just for hybrid percussion. Though it is probably the best hybrid percussion around. I am tempted with LA modern as it sounds like it really lives up to it's name. I think one of the issues with it is no round robins due to it's design.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm quite worried the model in CedricM's shot is going to hurt herself.

So far:
SWAM Woodwinds
Divisimate
Updates to Wavelab Elements and Dorico Elements


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 15, 2022)

So far for me

Damage 2
Quadrachor
Cube Mini
Kirchoff EQ

Waiting on Liquidsonics & ProjectSam before I entertain any other offers


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 15, 2022)

Added Sonokinetic Carousel organ for FREE. Was this free before? It is fun


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 15, 2022)

gzapper said:


> Just trying to decide between damage 2 and LA modern.
> What's your take?


Damage 2 if its your first perc-library. I bought LAMP just for some variation and Alan Meyerson sound-mixes.


----------



## TheRitornello (Nov 15, 2022)

I already blew past my intended budget with a new computer: M1 Pro Mac Book Pro w/32 GB RAM and 1TB SSD. I'll be going even further over budget for more storage once the SSD deals start to materialize, and get a good dock. 

At the moment I'm hoping to pick up these libs from Sound Iron:

Little Epic Percussion
Petroglyph
Cymbology
Glass Beach
Bamboo Bundle
Wish I could justify the Omega bundle! But what I really need is just way more time using what I have...

Also hoping to snag a deal on some third-party notation fonts for Dorico by the time BF is done...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2022)

Finally got Zebra Legacy... Which probably doesn't really count as a Black November deal.

/care


----------



## Flyo (Nov 15, 2022)

TeamGroup 4TB NVME SSD!
AROF Thematic Trumpets 

I think I’m done.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2022)

So far... only one BF Purchase. 

* NSS

This list will be growing for sure during BF season.


----------



## Charder (Nov 15, 2022)

AI SOLO
Damage2

Waiting for what Spitfire and Audio Imperia have planned. I still want a woodwind and choir workhorse library to work with.


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 15, 2022)

Thought I'd come out of hiding/lurking to join in.

So far I got Pulsar Massive. Loved it when I demoed it when it first came out, but couldn't get it at the time. It really does add a bit of extra zing to a master without being too heavy handed like other mastering eq's I've tried, definitely a pultec on steroids.

That might be it for me, I'm pretty happy with the sample libraries & plugins I have, although I might be tempted by xtressor. It's £56.95 right now at pluginboutique.com.

I was at one point considering Spitfire Hammers if it was ever on sale, oh & maybe a keepforest devastator. But only it they were heavily reduced which is probably doubtful.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2022)

*XiLS 4*. by XilS-Lab at *$45. *


----------



## swinkler (Nov 15, 2022)

Depending on discount:

Upgrade to BBCSO Pro
Spitfire Chamber strings


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 16, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Added Sonokinetic Carousel organ for FREE. Was this free before? It is fun


It has been free for at least eighteen months or so. But it's definitely always been fun!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 16, 2022)

PJMorgan said:


> Thought I'd come out of hiding/lurking to join in.
> 
> So far I got Pulsar Massive. Loved it when I demoed it when it first came out, but couldn't get it at the time. It really does add a bit of extra zing to a master without being too heavy handed like other mastering eq's I've tried, definitely a pultec on steroids.
> 
> ...


Though I'm not an expert on Spitfire sales, and they have been shaking things up a bit lately, my guess would 40% off Hammers for Black Friday and maybe 50% off for Christmas. If it is part of a bundle deal, it might be cheaper in itself, but it might be bundled with something you don't want.

I have Hammers. Somehow, I fell for Christian rhapsodizing about it and I bought it despite it being a bit out of my sonic wheelhouse. I have to admit, it does sound very good indeed and it's a lot of fun to play. I mainly just play it for fun, as it doesn't really fit with any music I've been making since I bought it!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 16, 2022)

Haven't been able to resist getting AudioBro MSS plus the Expanded Legato add-on at a special LASS crossgrade discount of 52%. I love the raw tonal qualities of LASS 3 but, have to admit, MSS sounds absolutely awesome and has such a great feature-set. Seriously tempted by the 50% discount on the Genesis Children's Choir too. Other than that, hoping Spitfire give us a 40% discount on Fractured Strings. That'll be my lot for a while I think.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 16, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Not really a BF sale, but I pre-ordered Wrongtools Oz


Added:
Modart Pianoteq 8 upgrade
Sounddust Plankton Sequencer \0/


----------



## peterharket (Nov 16, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Haven't been able to resist getting AudioBro MSS plus the Expanded Legato add-on at a special LASS crossgrade discount of 52%. I love the raw tonal qualities of LASS 3 but, have to admit, MSS sounds absolutely awesome and has such a great feature-set. Seriously tempted by the 50% discount on the Genesis Children's Choir too. Other than that, hoping Spitfire give us a 40% discount on Fractured Strings. That'll be my lot for a while I think.


Genesis is simply amazing - sorry in advance if I fueled your gas


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 16, 2022)

So Far... being choosy this year! I am just a hobbyist after all!

Sonokinetic - Carousel Organ - I guess it has been free for a while! $0

Cradle The God Particle $79 - Yes I liked the pretty lights on here first. But it really enhances everything I put it onto now. I have other effects that in tandem might do about the same - but this is nice! And of course the pretty lights!

Sonuscore Origins Volumes 1-4, 6 - had a couple of these - great flash sale price now have not seen so aggressive. + Loki and Roki Loot Audio best prices - Roki is Best Service best price

Eyeing:
Abbey Road Low Percussion (Need a Spitfire Freebie of some sort)
Orchestral Tools Phoenix (if offered on sale)

Yes I now have a Western Digital SN850X 4TB to swap in.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> So Far... being choosy this year! I am just a hobbyist after all!
> 
> Sonokinetic - Carousel Organ - I guess it has been free for a while! $0
> 
> ...


Seriously loving the demo of the god particle as well. For those of you who feel inadequate at mixing and enhancing your tracks, this plugin makes getting a good sound simpler. I'm looking forward to mixing towards this and seeing what happens.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 16, 2022)

So far:

- Audio Imperia Nucleus (Crossgrade from Jaeger [NI Bundle])
- Audio Ollie LA Modern Percussion
- Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark Bundle (Upgrade)
- Samsung T7 2TB Shield
- Sigma 65mm f2.0 DG DN
- Sony A7 Mark III
- Soundiron Little Epic Percussion
- U-he Zebra Legacy


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Though I'm not an expert on Spitfire sales, and they have been shaking things up a bit lately, my guess would 40% off Hammers for Black Friday and maybe 50% off for Christmas. If it is part of a bundle deal, it might be cheaper in itself, but it might be bundled with something you don't want.
> 
> I have Hammers. Somehow, I fell for Christian rhapsodizing about it and I bought it despite it being a bit out of my sonic wheelhouse. I have to admit, it does sound very good indeed and it's a lot of fun to play. I mainly just play it for fun, as it doesn't really fit with any music I've been making since I bought it!



I'd definitely be tempted by Hammers since it would be right up my alley, but I already have Damage 1+2 & Soundirons APE. And things being the way they are now I'm being very selective when it comes to spending.

Also have my eye on a new GPU & unfortunately can't have both.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 16, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Yes I now have a Western Digital SN850X 4TB to swap in.


I bought it 7 days ago on their official .de shop, and they didn't send it yet. Tried to cancel the order because I've found a new deal on Amazon.de, but of course, can't cancel. Damn.

EDIT (I've forgotten to add a list)

So far I've bought Divisimate, Gullfoss, and some beautiful Zebra, Avenger and Repro presets on sale at NEW LOOPS.
Aiming to buy:
Soothe 2
Cinematic Rooms
Sevent Heaven (All three above to complement Project Colossal template)
BBCSO Pro
VSL Synchron Prime (maybe even in some "2nd hand" bundle here)
Maybe even another 4TB SSD because I only have 300 GB free space left on my 14TB storage (4 drives), plus 4 TB I already bought from WD but still waiting and I need more than that. 
And I will eventually buy more stuff after selling spare kidney to a kind stranger in need because... well. One can never have enough libs.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 16, 2022)

So far: Vocalsynth 2, Kirchoff, El Rey

I was going to wait on El Rey in case I wanted to buy more to hit 140 euro and get Frost for free, especially after they introduce more of their BF sales, but decided to get rid of the temptation. (I hadn't realized before that some Acustica have AI presets that will listen to your audio and adjust intelligently, which made Pink and Lime seem potentially more attractive, since they have more frequency options. But I remember not liking the exact frequencies available in Lime, and Pink isn't usually what I'm going for---plus I already have Navy, which sounds similar to Lime, and Pink CM. Navy has fewer frequency options but it does have AI, and so does Jade which I have.)

Why buy early? Because I want to make sure I don't hit my credit limit on my best cash back card... stuff can stay "pending" for a few days before I can pay it off. Unfortunately most of the expected sales I'm interested in haven't started yet....


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 16, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> - Sony A7 Mark III


Excellent camera!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 16, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Excellent camera!


Yeah - a dream came true  Once in my photography life no compromises. Its my first full-frame (I come from an old Canon 600D APS-C) and I got incredible results with the sigma-lens for street-photography at night. Always perfect focus, wonderful plasticity and sharp as f*ck. Will get the Sigma 16-28mm f2.8 next for landscapes, architecture, etc. - I´m so in love with the camera 🥰 🙏


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 16, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Yeah - a dream came true  Once in my photography life no compromises. Its my first full-frame (I come from an old Canon 600D APS-C) and I got incredible results with the sigma-lens for street-photography at night. Always perfect focus and sharp as f*ck. Will get the Sigma 16-28mm f2.8 next for landscapes, architecture, etc. - I´m so in love with the camera 🥰 🙏


Me too, it's brilliant!


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 16, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> I bought it 7 days ago on their official .de shop, and they didn't send it yet. Tried to cancel the order because I've found a new deal on Amazon.de, but of course, can't cancel. Damn.
> 
> EDIT (I've forgotten to add a list)
> 
> ...


What pushed you over the edge for gulfoss? I'm still going back and forth on it. I also want to buy soothe 2 on sale but I'm worried the sale price will still be quite high.


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 16, 2022)

I got gullfoss too and tried it on some older tracks. It did make the 800-2k range a lot smoother when it was needed but need to try it some more. Right now I’m eyeing Pigments 3, but I’m not sure I will get the full use of it. It would be cool to do some field recordings in the valley and go ham with Pigments and Bioscape


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 17, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> What pushed you over the edge for gulfoss? I'm still going back and forth on it. I also want to buy soothe 2 on sale but I'm worried the sale price will still be quite high.


They lowered the price, and I also need it for Colossal Template. As for the Soothe, their BF pricing is usually around $149, but in extreme cases it could be as low as $99. View the history here.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 17, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Genesis is simply amazing - sorry in advance if I fueled your gas


The blame now rests squarely on your shoulders  I have now gone and spent an extra £199.


----------



## anobi (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally filled the percussion void in my collection with Damage 2


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 17, 2022)

I've never heard of a percussion void before. I do hope you get well soon....


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 17, 2022)

My BF purchase today (I hope for my wallet it's the only one this year):
OT Metropolis Ark Bundle 
including the new Ark 0
for 799,- no brainer for me...


----------



## Frederick (Nov 17, 2022)

Frederick said:


> I've started the BF season off with a new internal 2TB SSD (Samsung 970 evo).



Dominus Choir Pro upgrade (270 Euro)
Originals Wurli (free)
Metropolis Ark Ø (free)


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 17, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> We'll talk again after BF is done.


Ok you win, I bought Prime bass but it's only small so doesn't really count😁. Now that's it until Project Sam show themselves.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 17, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> . . . Now that's it until Project Sam show themselves.


The longer ProjectSAM waits to reveal the updated Lumina, the less chance there is that I won't have already exhausted (double) my budget


----------



## homie (Nov 17, 2022)

I really wonder if all those deals running in parallel working that great for companies. Sure people tend to spend more at the end of the year but there is also a limit customers are willing or can afford to spend. However i don't think i'd miss BF much if it would suddenly disappear.


----------



## pcohen12 (Nov 17, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> The longer ProjectSAM waits to reveal the updated Lumina, the less chance there is that I won't have already exhausted (double) my budget


Coming next week! https://vi-control.net/community/th...update-version-2-0.131397/page-2#post-5223695


----------



## elucid (Nov 17, 2022)

I got seven of the Pure Magnetik sound mangling toys today (at half price).


----------



## Awoo Composer (Nov 17, 2022)

Nucleus full!

And I'm debating between Cerberus + Solo or Cerberus + Areia...


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> Nucleus full!
> 
> And I'm debating between Cerberus + Solo or Cerberus + Areia...


Cerberus + SOLO + Areia Lite


----------



## gzapper (Nov 17, 2022)

I've been waiting on Infinite Brass, but those sound paint demos......


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 17, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> Ok you win, I bought Prime bass but it's only small so doesn't really count😁. Now that's it until Project Sam show themselves.


There you go! Proud of you 😘😄


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 17, 2022)

gzapper said:


> I've been waiting on Infinite Brass, but those sound paint demos......


Which Soundpaint? I’m waiting on Infinite too but I’ve already spent tons.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2022)

skythemusic said:


> Which Soundpaint? I’m waiting on Infinite too but I’ve already spent tons.


Soprano Sax, Tenor Sax and Alto Flute will be the first Soundpaint libraries with legato. Both solo and poly legato.


----------



## annexation (Nov 18, 2022)

I had plans to spread the love, but OT's Ark bundle sucked all the oxygen out of my wallet and now my Black Friday spending is supposed to be over since my budget has been blown to bits.

Operative word here being 'supposed to be'. I guess that's three words but whatever.

The only other 'big' library I had prior is East West Symphonic Orchestra (which I know is kind of old, but the price was right and I do love using it), so the Arks feel like a really nice compliment - and in many areas, a significant upgrade. It will take me months to plumb the depths of my new purchase - I'm one happy puppy!

An added bonus is that my son, who has an amazing brain for this kind of stuff but just refuses to sit down at a DAW and try writing music, stopped at my station to mess around with a lot of the new instruments after he heard me jamming on the choirs. So maybe his interest may have finally sparked here...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 18, 2022)

Phew... Lucky! 👍

Just now the new SSD arrived (Samsung T7 Shield 2TB). Time to move some stuff and then install of the new stuff


----------



## elucid (Nov 18, 2022)

Bought Tone King Imperial Mk2 (NeuraldSP) at 50% off.


----------



## Catsimus (Nov 18, 2022)

Purchased:
* Earmaster 7 Pro
* Studio One Scoring Tools

Wishlist, not discounted yet:
* Soothe2
* Studio One 6 upgrade

Wishlist, discounted:
* Groove3 annual pass

Not on wishlist because I did not expect the sale:
* Metropolis Ark 1

Wishlist but won't be discounted:
* Electronic Pulse EZ Drummer Expansion

I'm contemplating throwing away the wishlist and spending the rest of the budget on Ark 1, but I'm taking my time with this decision.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2022)

Catsimus said:


> Purchased:
> * Earmaster 7 Pro
> * Studio One Scoring Tools
> 
> ...


That's a tough call for you as your wishlist is very solid and useful too.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 18, 2022)

Aww man, VSL announced but the two things I was really hoping for didn't show up, lol. First-world problems for sure. At least now I don't have to wonder anymore and they have sales regularly enough, hopefully I can still pick-up Sync'd Solo Strings and Sync'd Appassionata in the next year or so.


----------



## Catsimus (Nov 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a tough call for you as your wishlist is very solid and useful too.


I spent a significant amount of time planning and budgeting. Then came Orchestral Tools out of nowhere with that sale and messed it all up


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 18, 2022)

Roli sound expansions: 
Equator2: Modern Pop, Lo-Fi Hip-Hop
Cypher2: Deep House
will probably get a few more

El Rey

Vocalsynth 2


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2022)

Catsimus said:


> I spent a significant amount of time planning and budgeting. Then came Orchestral Tools out of nowhere with that sale and messed it all up


The trouble is that historically, they don't do a lot of sales. There were some sales on the Arks this year: Native instruments Kontakt version retirement sale; and the bundle when Ark 5 was released. But these were both one-time occasion deals. As is this one (until the next Ark!).

So, will Ark 1 be on sale ever again? Probably but possibly not.

So, yes, it's very hard to pass up. But, if you do pass it up, you'll still be fine. You could buy bits of the Arks as and when you can or need them. And so on.

I'm wrestling with some conundrums of my own: Wavelab Pro, Steinberg's Absolute, Melodyne Editor or Studio, all of which I've wanted for a long time! Or stick to my plan of prioritising hardware, then SampleRobot and Metaplugin.

I'll have less stress in my life if I don't overspend...

... but is stress really that bad?


----------



## Awoo Composer (Nov 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Cerberus + SOLO + Areia Lite


Added Cerberus and Solo to my bought list. Might pick up Areia lite in a week or two depending on if I think I need (want?) it.


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 18, 2022)

A new 2TB M.2 drive to house all this stuff


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 18, 2022)

I got pigments and it took me 5mins to get a really nice soundscape. I’m so gonna use this!

Btw is there an optimal way to buy Liquidsonics stuff during BF? Do they have nice discounts or not, or is it a jungle of coupons an loyalty stuff?


----------



## Technostica (Nov 18, 2022)

WD Black SN850X 4TB M.2 PCIe 4.0 - £320 delivered from _*Scan UK*_; one per customer.

It's overkill but I tend to think in terms of resale value for when I upgrade to an 8TB model after a Black Friday frenzy!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> I got pigments and it took me 5mins to get a really nice soundscape. I’m so gonna use this!
> 
> Btw is there an optimal way to buy Liquidsonics stuff during BF? Do they have nice discounts or not, or is it a jungle of coupons an loyalty stuff?


You get a certain amount off for each of their reverbs that you already have. These percentage discounts stack with each other and they also stack with any sales. So, as far as I can tell, you are best off buying directly from the developer when there is a sale - or possibly as a second-hand license transfer if cheap enough.

There are upgrades from the more basic versions of plugins to the 'pro' versions, so don't be afraid to start small.

I don't know about the pattern of their sales, I'm afraid.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, will Ark 1 be on sale ever again? Probably but possibly not.


I believe the Metropolis Arks have been on sale every holiday season going back to 2017, and there's often NI sales other times during the year. 

The non-Ark OT stuff is a bit less predictable, but Ark holiday sales are a regular thing.


----------



## khollister (Nov 18, 2022)

Audiomodern ATOM (pop up purchase)
Soniccouture Nykelharpas (had this on the list months ago)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I believe the Metropolis Arks have been on sale every holiday season going back to 2017, and there's often NI sales other times during the year.
> 
> The non-Ark OT stuff is a bit less predictable, but Ark holiday sales are a regular thing.


Wow, I didn't know that! I just happen to have been watching at a time when the only sales have special occasion sales. Given that I'd been told that their sales are very rare I thought that applied to the Arks too.

Well, that's really good to know, thank you!


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 18, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> I got pigments and it took me 5mins to get a really nice soundscape. I’m so gonna use this!
> 
> Btw is there an optimal way to buy Liquidsonics stuff during BF? Do they have nice discounts or not, or is it a jungle of coupons an loyalty stuff?


Three years ago the cheaptest way was to buy a subscription into a Facebook group (don't remember what it was called). The subscription was on sale and cost like $2 or $4. Then you had access to coupons to use in the Liquidsonic store. With the coupons and Liquidsonics loyalty pricing I bought Cinematic Room Pro for $174 and Seventh Heaven Pro for $87. After that I cancelled my subscription to the Facebook group. Great time!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2022)

Catsimus said:


> Purchased:
> * Earmaster 7 Pro
> * Studio One Scoring Tools
> 
> ...


Apparently, according to @Land of Missing Parts , Ark sales aren't as rare as I thought. If that is any help...


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 18, 2022)

What a year. I already got almost everything I had on my bucket list and will take it easy with the remaining items but I'll keep at least one eye open for surprises.
(Heck, I just found some zipped stuff (Kontakt libraries, FX, ...) I bought last year that somehow got lost on one of my xy messy backup drives.)


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 18, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> (Heck, I just found some zipped stuff (Kontakt libraries, FX, ...) I bought last year that somehow got lost on one of my xy messy backup drives.)


That's a task I'm trying to avoid for three or four years now: Going through my emails and checking if I have everything downloaded, installed and backed up. I fear the worst . Also, ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 18, 2022)

Technostica said:


> WD Black SN850X 4TB M.2 PCIe 4.0 - £320 delivered from _*Scan UK*_; one per customer.
> 
> It's overkill but I tend to think in terms of resale value for when I upgrade to an 8TB model after a Black Friday frenzy!


that thing is sick fast I just upgraded one of my 2TB Samsung 980 Pro ... shaved 20% off of Abbey Road 2 loading time


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 18, 2022)

Technostica said:


> WD Black SN850X 4TB M.2 PCIe 4.0 - £320 delivered from _*Scan UK*_; one per customer.
> 
> It's overkill but I tend to think in terms of resale value for when I upgrade to an 8TB model after a Black Friday frenzy!


I was lucky enough to bumped into one on Amazon.de for 365 €, after the original one I've purchased from WD official page (they sell it now for 360€ on WD) didn't arrive (I've tried to cancel the order but they don't care, so I'll probably end up using both of them), and I need it badly cause my storage is almost full of samples I won't ever use, but I need them.  
I am not sure if I'm lucky to have enough money this BF or cursed, but it's kinda fun to dream about big scores I will never write with all these nice libraries.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 18, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> That's a task I'm trying to avoid for three or four years now: Going through my emails and checking if I have everything downloaded, installed and backed up. I fear the worst . Also, ain't nobody got time for that!


Sounds familiar, can't for the life of me remember all the stuff I bought over the years. Hence more often than not my mailbox came to the rescue ... forgotten serial numbers and my favorite (happened just last night) "Hum hum, didn't I buy that xyz library already a couple years ago?". (Yes I did indeed, saved me some hard earned pennies that way.)


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 18, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Aww man, VSL announced but the two things I was really hoping for didn't show up, lol. First-world problems for sure. At least now I don't have to wonder anymore and they have sales regularly enough, hopefully I can still pick-up Sync'd Solo Strings and Sync'd Appassionata in the next year or so.


Get the VSL vouchers in December!


----------



## rectifried (Nov 18, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> this thread is way too early: considering it's not even BF yet...
> the magic of BF is lost imho, because all these too early sales, that looking forward to that special weekend is no more..
> 
> It used to be one long weekend (inc. cyber monday), that was it. too late? wait for holiday sales in the last 2 weeks in december. Too early: no sales..
> ...


Each company wants your money before you blow it all on someone elses SW.. its an arms race for your wallet


----------



## swinkler (Nov 18, 2022)

rectifried said:


> Each company wants your money before you blow it all on someone elses SW.. its an arms race for your wallet


Makes me wonder why spitfire hasn’t joined the fray yet.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 18, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Makes me wonder why spitfire hasn’t joined the fray yet.


I get the feeling that some of the larger names can afford to play a game with the timing. Many people will hold some of their budget for the end since they already have a hope of a library from one of these developers going on sale.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 18, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I get the feeling that some of the larger names can afford to play a game with the timing. Many people will hold some of their budget for the end since they already have a hope of a library from one of these developers going on sale.


Makes sense. I’m hoping for a couple of their libraries that’ll suit an upcoming project but we shall see.


----------



## mjsalam (Nov 18, 2022)

Only thing so far for me has been Superior Drummer 3. I've been waiting for any type of discount forever it feels like. When I saw that Thomann had some discount for it I finally caved. Still hate how they time limited the upgrade for SD2 owners but whatever SD3 is awesome. I'd like to get the orchestral percussion expansion but alas it's like the only one not on sale. Figures.

I am tempted by a few though:

- *OT Drones* - love this kind of thing but what is it 375GB? Man that's a lot
- *Either of the OT bundles* - so tempting...but still a fair bit to spend.
- *Arturia V Collection* - I dunno...looks great ...but would I really make use of it...just not sure.
- *Absolute 5 Upgrade* - I have Absolute 4 and had planned to get this as soon as it went on sale (its only $75) but many of the instruments still require the dongle I think so I never use it.
- *NI Komplete 14 CE* - (Upgrade from 13 Ultimate). I hate that they went an introduced this whole "Collectors Edition" nonsense. You would think that you could feel safe that "Ultimate" was in fact ...well Ultimate but whatever ... likely will wait until it goes 50% in the summer or whenever.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Doc’s purchases - Episode 1
> 
> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre
> 2. Zebra Legacy (free)


Doc’s purchases - Episode 2

Prevously on D’s P:

1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)

Ep. 2 - Plot Synopsis:

3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)

(turns out HAL wasn’t destroyed in 2001 but lived on dedicating 100% of his AI powers perfecting legatos)


----------



## DSAZocker (Nov 19, 2022)

Got Areia, and that's probably gonna be it. I bought Nucleus in the NI sale a couple of weeks ago and now got the crossgrade from it, so I paid around 180 €.

With that I feel like I'm pretty much set for now.


----------



## Colin66 (Nov 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones - Neither of these were only my list but the Edu discount on top of the 30% convinced me to go for it.
> Strat style guitar - got this at the beginning of November which I absolutely love playing.
> ...


Which "strat style guitar" did you buy? I'm always tempted by guitars!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

_Black Friday purchases:_
Sampletekk:
Harpsichord
Virginal
Vertikal MkII
WG MkII (White Grand)

Total spend: approx. $33

I also have my free crossgrade to Zebra Legacy to download.

_Pre-Black Friday purchases:_
I got headphones, a stereo delay pedal, and some new Fuse Audio Lab and Tokyo Dawn Lab plugins - all on my Black Friday list, but all purchased earlier in sales or second hand unrelated to Black Friday.

Total spend pre-Black Friday: approx. $170

At *$203*, I think I've met my intended limit this year.

_Still in consideration:_
WaveLab Pro upgrade
Arturia V 9 crossgrade
Melodyne Editor upgrade
Samplerobot (if it goes on sale)
Metaplugin (if it goes on sale)

I shouldn't spend more, but it could be a long wait if I don't get these now. And I'm confident that all of these would be in constant use if I got them now; so they meet my 'don't buy for the future' rule to avoid wasting money on things I never get around to using.

Regrets? The Fender Delay guitar pedal ($55 second hand) sounds great, but it's stereo feature doesn't work the way I originally wanted. Weirdly, it sends the dry signal to one track and the delayed signal to another. Still, that's interesting and opens up some new processing options. And just using it as a splitter means that I can record a dry signal whilst listening to another one with effects through my amp without latency.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Doc’s purchases - Episode 2
> 
> Prevously on D’s P:
> 
> ...




"Open the Sul Pont strings, Hal."

"I'm sorry Emmet, I can't do that."


----------



## Catsimus (Nov 19, 2022)

Almost done buying, and it's not even Black Friday yet:
* Metropolis Ark 1
* Dirk Ehlert's Studio One/Metropolis Ark 1 template
* Synthestration Born To Protect (Ark 1) project
* Studio One Scoring Tools
* Earmaster 7
* A guitar lesson pack from Jack Gardiner

Budget is almost out. I'm very happy with this list if it ends up being the final list, but there might be space for one more thing. There's $50 or so left that I'm willing to spend, and I'm considering adding something to my humble reverb arsenal - Valhalla VintageVerb, Rooms, and Eventide Blackhole.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Catsimus said:


> Almost done buying, and it's not even Black Friday yet:
> * Metropolis Ark 1
> * Dirk Ehlert's Studio One/Metropolis Ark 1 template
> * Synthestration Born To Protect (Ark 1) project
> ...


Really excellent choices with lots of integration of uses and plenty of training (assuming you are better at sticking to that than I am). Those are all well-regarded reverbs, or perhaps you could consider a good solo instrument to integrate with Ark 1? But you may have that covered already.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 19, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> Which "strat style guitar" did you buy? I'm always tempted by guitars!


Below is the guitar I got, though I managed to pick it up for £63 but it is back to it's normal price now.

Fazley guitars review very well at the bargain guitar level. I didn't want anything expensive as I don't perform live, I just use this for noodling around or playing in guitar parts.

https://www.bax-shop.co.uk/electric-guitars/fazley-startist-plus-st118-black-with-gig-bag


----------



## gamersensual14 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hey everyone!

I'm going to buy *Audio Imperia's Cerberus and Solo*, as I dont only LOVE the sound but also think there is no competitor for both libraries at the prices they are now (Cerberus 67% off and Solo 50%).

What do you think?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2022)

gamersensual14 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm going to buy *Audio Imperia's Cerberus and Solo*, as I dont only LOVE the sound but also think there is no competitor for both libraries at the prices they are now (Cerberus 67% off and Solo 50%).
> 
> What do you think?


Go for it!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 19, 2022)

gamersensual14 said:


> What do you think?



If you love the sound and have the money: go for it. 

If you're asking others about their opinion, you're opening a can of worms.


----------



## milford59 (Nov 19, 2022)

I have bought Ujam Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssss.
I already have Striiiiiiiiings and Drummmmmmmms.
I think these libraries are great for amateurs, not least because you can hear the sort of sounds and rhythms that work in a track and learn from it.
I also bought a Samsung T7 SSD , the 2TB version, which will allow me to maybe buy some more samples that I don’t really need…


----------



## JyTy (Nov 19, 2022)

So far so good. I just got Spectre from wavesfactory. Was on my list for a while… but I’m looking at another Samsung 2TB SSD, really good prices on Amazon right now and Toontrack is releasing another SDX next week so extra space will be welcomed 😅


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 19, 2022)

JyTy said:


> So far so good. I just got Spectre from wavesfactory. Was on my list for a while… but I’m looking at another Samsung 2TB SSD, really good prices on Amazon right now and Toontrack is releasing another SDX next week so extra space will be welcomed 😅


Samsung and other major brands should be fine of course but I'm seeing so many obvious scam SSD's on Amazon... some of them even have a lot of "5 star reviews" that are clearly for completely different items:


"5.0 out of 5 stars Fit perfectly

Verified Purchase

Fits like a glove and is doing a great job at protecting my stainless sink

One person found this helpful"

"5.0 out of 5 stars Awesome hat

Verified Purchase

Awesome hat

Looks even better in person

My son loved it"


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 19, 2022)

So far:
SWAM Woodwinds
Divisimate
Updates to Wavelab Elements and Dorico Elements

To come:
Upgrade to SWAM All-in-Bundle
Lumina

Things I'm trying to talk myself out or have missed/won't be discounted:
The New Standard Horn Trio
Toontrack's Orchestral Percussion
Gravity
Sound Particles
SpectraLayers


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

gamersensual14 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm going to buy *Audio Imperia's Cerberus and Solo*, as I dont only LOVE the sound but also think there is no competitor for both libraries at the prices they are now (Cerberus 67% off and Solo 50%).
> 
> What do you think?


I imagine that you are asking in case there are any particular faults or issues with them. I'm afraid I don't have either but I can say that they are very often recommended by users to others. So I think you should be very safe with these choices.

Damage 2 is generally rated higher than Cerberus but those two, along with EastWest's Storm Drum 3, are probably the most often recommended for hybrid/heavy sort-of orchestral percussion.

Solo seems to be highly rated too. I know that it has limitations, as any sample instrument does, but I can't recall what they are. The thread linked below started when it was released, then went on for 816 posts and forty-one pages. So interest has been high! Hopefully reading that should give you a better sense of people's opinions.






Audio Imperia - "Solo - Lyrical and Expressive Soloists"


Features 13 soloists, brand new recordings. Violin, Viola, Cello, Clarinet, Oboe, Bassoon, Cor Anglais, Flute, French Horn, Descant Horn, Trumpet, Soprano Angelic and Soprano Operatic. Just announced, saw it on their instagram story, nothing on their website yet. Who's ready for more top...




vi-control.net


----------



## cedricm (Nov 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Doc’s purchases - Episode 2
> 
> Prevously on D’s P:
> 
> ...


Let me know what you think of Spectre. 
It seems to me that while on theory it has lots of potential, it will have at best situational use. 

At least fhat was my impression after watching Dan Worrall 's introductory video. Wavesfactory is a top developer though.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> _Black Friday purchases:_
> Sampletekk:
> Harpsichord
> _Virginal_
> ...


The sisters told me that it's a habit of yours to buy a virginal every year around this time.
They suggested it may be a sublimated _prescription _to prepare for Christmas and a Rebirth!
They would say that though as they are big Propellerhead fans at the Convent. 
Hope you all have a bangin' Black Friday.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Technostica said:


> The sisters told me that it's a habit of yours to buy a virginal every year around this time.
> They suggested it may be a sublimated _prescription _to prepare for Christmas and a Rebirth!
> They would say that though as they are big Propellerhead fans at the Convent.
> Hope you all have a bangin' Black Friday.


I hope you do too! Spend just the right amount on just the right things, and all will be well!

You can never have too many virginals. No one should settle for being virginal only once.

Sorry, _buying_, obviously! Stupid Freudian wossnames...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Let me know what you think of Spectre.
> It seems to me that while on theory it has lots of potential, it will have at best situational use.
> 
> At least fhat was my impression after watching Dan Worrall 's introductory video. Wavesfactory is a top developer though.


Will do!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2022)

mjsalam said:


> Only thing so far for me has been Superior Drummer 3. I've been waiting for any type of discount
> 
> I am tempted by a few though:
> 
> - *OT Drones* - love this kind of thing but what is it 375GB? Man that's a lot



*OT Drones* - love this kind of thing but what is it 375GB? Man that's a lot


This is

362 GB of samples (169 GB SINEarc compressed)
Only 169 on the Drive. Still ALOT but better! Keep in mind you select 1 of 3 mics if you prefer 1 over the other and 1/3 that 



Get the ARKS too!


----------



## Catsimus (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Really excellent choices with lots of integration of uses and plenty of training (assuming you are better at sticking to that than I am). Those are all well-regarded reverbs, or perhaps you could consider a good solo instrument to integrate with Ark 1? But you may have that covered already.


I don't own any solo instruments actually, so that's a great idea. Thanks! I was thinking that most reverbs that fit my budget would be redundant with what I have.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Catsimus said:


> I don't own any solo instruments actually, so that's a great idea. Thanks! I was thinking that most reverbs that fit my budget would be redundant with what I have.


Each reverb has it's own flavour, though...

But I sure you could find a decent solo violin, say, for half price. If not now then maybe by next Friday.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 19, 2022)

Just downloaded KEEPFOREST Devastator PRO.....
Man.............................Gigantic. EPIC !
And the multis !!!


----------



## HCMarkus (Nov 19, 2022)

Upgraded Melodyne to Editor so I can fix out-of-tune notes within guitar chords. I got the intro Melodyne plugin for free with Digital Performer 11 awhile back; DP's native pitch editing is excellent, but it doesn't do single notes within polyphony.

The upgrade cost about $150 at AudioDeluxe.com. 

Also got Zebra Legacy and SWAM Double Reeds.


----------



## styphonthal (Nov 19, 2022)

mjsalam said:


> - *OT Drones* - love this kind of thing but what is it 375GB? Man that's a lot
> - *Either of the OT bundles* - so tempting...but still a fair bit to spend.
> - *Arturia V Collection* - I dunno...looks great ...but would I really make use of it...just not sure.
> - *Absolute 5 Upgrade* - I have Absolute 4 and had planned to get this as soon as it went on sale (its only $75) but many of the instruments still require the dongle I think so I never use it.
> - *NI Komplete 14 CE* - (Upgrade from 13 Ultimate). I hate that they went an introduced this whole "Collectors Edition" nonsense. You would think that you could feel safe that "Ultimate" was in fact ...well Ultimate but whatever ... likely will wait until it goes 50% in the summer or whenever.


I love the arturia collection. My favorites being the fairlight, SQ80, and the EMU. 

I have bought
-settings for prophet 5/Udo super 6 from geosynths and co5ma. 

I am thinking about
-Guitar Pro for guitar tabs, if it goes on sale
-The moog pedal VST
-bestservice Celtic II


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 19, 2022)

I spent $29 on Pianoteq 8. That might be it this year. Rather boring BF offerings thus far IMO.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2022)

Here are my BF purchases so far :

Steinberg DORICO 4 Pro
Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings (NSS)
Waldorf Steighfett Plugin
XiLS-Lab SynX2 Synth (Elka emulation)
XiLS-Lab XilS 4
Samplicity Berlin Studio Reverb Plugin
OT DRONES
Spitfire Audio ARO Low Perc.
Softube Weiss DS1-MK3
Mastering The Score Video Tutorials

One more BF purchase today :

Pulsar Audio Massive & MU Bundles Plugin. https://pulsar.audio/massive-mu-bundle/

Now.. Where the hell is Pacific Strings ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Here are my BF purchases so far :
> 
> Steinberg DORICO 4 Pro
> Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings (NSS)
> ...


Waldorf Steighfett Plugin

One can never have too many string machines?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Waldorf Steighfett Plugin
> 
> One can never have too many string machines?


Tell him Xils Lab also have two string machines among their product line


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 19, 2022)

So far-

Pianoteq 8 Studio ($600 at JRR)
Metropolis Ark bundle (I needed 4, 5, and Ø ...$325)
Absolute VST 5 upgrade ($50)
8Dio Intimate Strings, Brass and Winds ($80 with coupon)

There are a few things I am still hoping will go on sale... but not holding my breath on a few ha!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 19, 2022)

I've just added a much needed second monitor for music production and coding. Waiting on Cinesamples and Audiobro deals but will be getting Wavesfactory Trackspacer (maybe Spectre). It's not really a spending spree of gas this year. On the fence about Arturia V collection 9.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I hope you do too! Spend just the right amount on just the right things, and all will be well!
> 
> You can never have too many virginals. No one should settle for being virginal only once.
> 
> Sorry, _buying_, obviously! Stupid Freudian wossnames...


So what are your thoughts about the harpsichord and virginal from Sampletekk?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> So what are your thoughts about the harpsichord and virginal from Sampletekk?


Check out @Rudianos post in his harpsichord comparison thread


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> So Far... being choosy this year! I am just a hobbyist after all!
> 
> Sonokinetic - Carousel Organ - I guess it has been free for a while! $0
> 
> ...




Added some Sampletekk - cannot beath these deals! $96
Cin A B and C
Harpsichord
Virginal
Vertikal MK 2
Blue Grand MK 2
Om infinite
TVBO

Orange Tree Samples $50
Violin Bass - Could not wait for group buy!

Waldorf $35
Streichfett - cool sounds and feel the need to support this company!

Have Audio $52
Nordic Cello - been waiting a year for this sale - love it! And their Bass has served well
Balkan Bundle Intro

Wellencraft $30
Tambura Intro - WOW floored with this one.

Soundpaint $30
Alto Flute and Steel Drum

Spitfire Wurli was FREE for me

Orchestral Tools Ark 0 was FREE for me

So far $488 of my $1000 vi budget. I am still eyeing Abbey Road Low Drums and Cinematic Studio Strings. I might have to make some tough choices!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> So what are your thoughts about the harpsichord and virginal from Sampletekk?


Certainly not the deep sampling that Real Samples and others have done ... but there is certain sparking quality of the Harpsichord. Its radiant and cheerful. I do hear release samples as well. The Virginal is a bit subdued. Might work well with some FX. For $1ish each. Quite nice!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> So what are your thoughts about the harpsichord and virginal from Sampletekk?


They have no GUIs, no special extras. Key noise is built in. And they both sound great.

The virginal is more in your face than the harpsichord; but as @Rudianos said, it is subdued compared to some others. My only other virginal is the one in Era II: Medieval Legends, which practically leaps out of the speakers and slaps you. But I like having some of the same flavour in a form that will blend well.

The harpsichord is fairly mellow and pretty. A nice, versatile sound.

They are definitely worth checking out; and buying at the current prices if you like what you hear at all.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 19, 2022)

Had an unexpected car repair that threw my BF shopping sideways.

But so far Smart:EQ 3 by Sonible for $59. I already have the Smart Limiter and Comp2 by them so it's like a complete set now.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 19, 2022)

*Already bought this month* (_Plus my personal ratings_)
BFD 3 (€40) - _Good_
SS Percussion (€50) -_ OK_
Keyscape (349) - _Excellent_
Studio One 6 Upgrade (€120) - _Excellent_
Olympus Elements (€65) - _Very good_
Audio Imperia Photosynthesis (€100) - _OK
Cineperc (€290) - Excellent_


*Still to buy:*
CSS or CS2 (_Prefer CSS workflow and flexibility but CS2 sound_)
CSB or Cinebrass (_maybe both_)
CSW
Seventh Heaven
Audio Imperia Solo
A HH Telecaster to tune down to drop A
Cinesamples Dulcimer/Zither and harp


*Possible extra's:*
A Keepforrest Library
Indiginus Fiddle, Banjo and Lapsteel
A tonne of SINE Singles
Embertone Shire Whistle and Recorders


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 19, 2022)

Also, I did have Berlin Strings in there but.. Noah came along with his €799 Ark bundle and flooded my 50% off Berlin Mains plans.. So, Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings are off the list, unfortunately.


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 19, 2022)

Just got Sonixinema Intimate Cello Legato yesterday morning. Got a few others on my wishlist that I might pick up. Definitely on the market for an epic percussion library to add a little more punch than what I have with True Striker.

Sonible Smart EQ3
Audio Imperia Cerberus
Keepforest Risenge
Albion Neo or Tundra (maybe)


----------



## damcry (Nov 19, 2022)

Libraries :
Orchestral Tools : Drones
Audioimperia : Jaeger
Ava Music Group : Eminence , Retro Pop Drums

Courses :
Alex Pfeffer - Trailer Music Course

… to be continued, unfortunately for my wallet …

PS. this BF sounds to be … Epic !


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 19, 2022)

damcry said:


> Alex Pfeffer - Trailer Music Course


I've purchased it a while ago, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 19, 2022)

My meagre haul thus far is Zebra2, Pianoteq 8 upgrade and an incredibly generous crossgrade to Nucleus from the good guys at AI. Picked up a Crucial 2TB SSD yesterday from Amazon, sadly for slightly more than £20! Don't really need anything else but will once again be tempted by Spaghetti Western as it looks like so much fun! Interest piqued by Met Ark 0 for the same reason.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> My meagre haul thus far is Zebra2, Pianoteq 8 upgrade and an incredibly generous crossgrade to Nucleus from the good guys at AI. Picked up a Crucial 2TB SSD yesterday from Amazon, sadly for slightly more than £20! Don't really need anything else but will once again be tempted by Spaghetti Western as it looks like so much fun! Interest piqued by Met Ark 0 for the same reason.


Spaghetti Western looks like so much fun!


----------



## Jazzpunk (Nov 19, 2022)

So far:
Golden Age Grand
Vespertone
Scarbo 

Keeping an eye out for deals in the Steinway and CFX world...


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 19, 2022)

My new purchases:
audio imperia areia (I love the audio imperia workflow and this goes well with nucleus. bonus of course is that these strings sound amazing )
the god particle (i'm really liking this to mix with. Highly recommend for those of you who are still intimidated by the whole mixing / mastering process)
sonoxinema intimate legato cello (amazing alternative to tina guo)

Items remaining:
infinite woodwinds + infinite brass (please go on sale)
wavesfactory spectre (still demoing)
possibly gullfoss or soothe2 depending on if i'm convinced I need them.

Things i'm ignoring:
Metropolis Ark Bundle. I have MA1 and still need to use it more.

Things I'm waiting to see on:
spitfire "The Ton"
8DIO sales near black friday


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Below is the guitar I got, though I managed to pick it up for £63 but it is back to it's normal price now.
> 
> Fazley guitars review very well at the bargain guitar level. I didn't want anything expensive as I don't perform live, I just use this for noodling around or playing in guitar parts.
> 
> https://www.bax-shop.co.uk/electric-guitars/fazley-startist-plus-st118-black-with-gig-bag


Have a good guitar tech set it up for you Mark. It will probably cost nearly as much as you paid for the guitar itself, however it will be $ well spent. Without even seeing it I can guess the action is too high, frets are too high and/or sharp, and intonation needs adjusting. Also have them swap out the strings. Enjoy!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Waldorf Steighfett Plugin
> 
> One can never have too many string machines?


@muziksculp is a String Machine!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Have a good guitar tech set it up for you Mark. It will probably cost nearly as much as you paid for the guitar itself, however it will be $ well spent. Without even seeing it I can guess the action is too high, frets are too high and/or sharp, and intonation needs adjusting. Also have them swap out the strings. Enjoy!


With the exception of lowering the frets, aren't those things pretty easy to do for yourself? And you can easily check to see if the frets are skewing sharp.

But even so, I believe that getting a guitar tech to set it up is the best and surest way to make the most out of a guitar.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @muziksculp is a String Machine!


Good point!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 19, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Picked up a Crucial 2TB SSD yesterday from Amazon, sadly for slightly more than £20!


??? Surely this can't be right.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> With the exception of lowering the frets, aren't those things pretty easy to do for yourself? And you can easily check to see if the frets are skewing sharp.
> 
> But even so, I believe that getting a guitar tech to set it up is the best and surest way to make the most out of a guitar.


Yes, if you know what you're doing. However, dirt cheap electric guitars generally need quite a bit of work to make them enjoyable to play. Not something I'd recommend for a beginner.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

gamersensual14 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm going to buy *Audio Imperia's Cerberus and Solo*, as I dont only LOVE the sound but also think there is no competitor for both libraries at the prices they are now (Cerberus 67% off and Solo 50%).
> 
> What do you think?


And I've just been watching a video walkthrough of Solo... The main limitation is speed. It is lyrical and emotional, and so the legato articulation is not built for speed. It seems really good otherwise.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And I've just been watching a video walkthrough of Solo... The main limitation is speed. It is lyrical and emotional, and so the legato articulation is not built for speed. It seems really good otherwise.


I'm still undecided on Solo also, for that reason. Would've been nice to have a fast legato option or something.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> I'm still undecided on Solo also, for that reason. Would've been nice to have a fast legato option or something.


It can be tough. No sample libraries can cover everything; but sometimes they seem to be limited in just the wrong way.


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 19, 2022)

For me I think it might be just Ableton Live Intro and Audio Ollie's Scoring Synths.

Metropolis Ark Ø is very tempting, though. Still sorting and sifting re: what I would actually use and what I can actually afford at the moment.

There are some other things not on sale that are on my wishlist but might have to wait for a month or two: Zebra Legacy, upgrade to Nexus 4.5, Soundpaint Dunescape and Icelandia.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> For me I think it might be just Ableton Live Intro and Audio Ollie's Scoring Synths.
> 
> Metropolis Ark Ø is very tempting, though. Still sorting and sifting re: what I would actually use and what I can actually afford at the moment.
> 
> There are some other things not on sale that are on my wishlist but might have to wait for a month or two: Zebra Legacy, upgrade to Nexus 4.5, Soundpaint Dunescape and Icelandia.


How are the scoring synths? I love the idea behind them.

I have Zebra and Icelandia; both are worth considering for the future. Fortunately there is no hurry for those.


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> How are the scoring synths? I love the idea behind them.
> 
> I have Zebra and Icelandia; both are worth considering for the future. Fortunately there is no hurry for those.


Too soon for me to say anything about Scoring Synths (still teetering on the brink) but the sounds in the trailer are right up my alley. Interesting that Mr. Ollie makes a Moog sound like ambient guitars, but for Soundpaint he makes a 12-string guitar sound like anything but a guitar. Mysterious fellow!

Thank you for your comments re: Zebra and Icelandia.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> Too soon for me to say anything about Scoring Synths (still teetering on the brink) but the sounds in the trailer are right up my alley. Interesting that Mr. Ollie makes a Moog sound like ambient guitars, but for Soundpaint he makes a 12-string guitar sound like anything but a guitar. Mysterious fellow!
> 
> Thank you for your comments re: Zebra and Icelandia.


Zebra is pretty special. Less impressive than some synths in isolation; but so very good in context. Icelandia is a wonderful resource for darker synth atmospheres.

A virtual synth is pretty much always more versatile than sampled synths. But libraries like Icelandia or Infinite Samples’s Pangea (also on sale) can provide such wonderful sounds that get you to something interesting quickly and surely.

I have Audio Ollie’s TASTE which gives me confidence for his other libraries.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 20, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> ??? Surely this can't be right.


Sorry to be oblique, on the main sales thread some people were saying that they picked up 4tb SSD's for £20 due to a glitch on Amazon.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 20, 2022)

Gotta love the glitch deals. Got Cinebrass complete for $199 😅


----------



## gamersensual14 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And I've just been watching a video walkthrough of Solo... The main limitation is speed. It is lyrical and emotional, and so the legato articulation is not built for speed. It seems really good otherwise.


Yes! I already got em! ^w^ What got me in Solo are not only the instruments but also the solo sopranos... will use them a lot!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

gamersensual14 said:


> Yes! I already got em! ^w^ What got me in Solo are not only the instruments but also the solo sopranos... will use them a lot!


Yes, those are a great inclusion!


----------



## pranic (Nov 20, 2022)

I think I blew through my budget already. Wavelet Audio GROTH and Metropolis Ark Bundle. I probably have a bit of money tucked away for a potential Spitfire purchase, but unsure what that'll be as of yet.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 20, 2022)

pranic said:


> I think I blew through my budget already. Wavelet Audio GROTH and Metropolis Ark Bundle. I probably have a bit of money tucked away for a potential Spitfire purchase, but unsure what that'll be as of yet.


Groth has by far the coolest Kontakt GUI.. I don't usually care about that kind of stuff but damn it's pretty


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 20, 2022)

No libraries this time. But ordered a 4TB Nvm 😁


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> How are the scoring synths? I love the idea behind them.
> 
> I have Zebra and Icelandia; both are worth considering for the future. Fortunately there is no hurry for those.


Having other synth options like Zebra, Diva, Dune…..I just don’t use them. It’s a lot of hard drive space and the sound, while good, just isn’t very diverse. The gui is not exactly a joy either.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Having other synth options like Zebra, Diva, Dune…..I just don’t use them. It’s a lot of hard drive space and the sound, while good, just isn’t very diverse.


It's the lack of diversity that gave me pause particularly. But the sound of synths recorded in a room does keep drawing me back. Yes, you can fake that very well; but I still like the particular sound that this library has. And I'm a sucker, a rube and natural mark!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2022)

Ahhh crap, I tripped and now I own Pigments 3. Just my luck.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ahhh crap, I tripped and now I own Pigments 3. Just my luck.


I seem to be missing something. Now what was it? Oh, yes, all of my respect for @Crowe has now gone.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 20, 2022)

So far ... 

-Westwoods winds untamed
- Lores
- Cryostasis plugin and got MReverbMB with that for free

Atlantis 2 is a day one purchase. Holding the line for what Spitfire and Edwardo brings. I'm also trying not to purchase Other Desert Cities until the last mminute. Beyond that I'm trying to keep my cash this year.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I seem to be missing something. Now what was it? Oh, yes, all of my respect for @Crowe has now gone.


Out of curiosity, would my plans to also purchase Novum regain any of this mythological 'respect' or merely salt the earth?

Seriously though. After I saw *this*, there was just no way I could resist. Round Robbins? Keymapping to Multisamples?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2022)

Bee, relax. Just put this on and breathe….









Atmosphere Pigments Audio Demo







on.soundcloud.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Out of curiosity, would my plans to also purchase Novum regain any of this mythological 'respect' or merely salt the earth?


Actually, I love Pigments as well. Hopefully you'll have a lot of fun with it. I find it very quick to work with and there are some amazing presets available for it - Arovane's in particular, but Arturia has great options too.

The fact that Novum is so distinctive and different isn't much of a reason to buy it if it you don't need it for the sounds you are looking for.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Bee, relax. Just put this on and breathe….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, that is flamin' lovely. Feeling better already!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Actually, I love Pigments as well. Hopefully you'll have a lot of fun with it. I find it very quick to work with and there are some amazing presets available for it - Arovane's in particular, but Arturia has great options too.
> 
> The fact that Novum is so distinctive and different isn't much of a reason to buy it if it you don't need it for the sounds you are looking for.


Ah see, but that's just it. It's really hard to choose because I see usecases for both. I simply figured that I can coast on the 90 days of testing Tracktion provides (of which I must say, if I wasn't already a Tracktion fan that would probably do it) before buying.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ah see, but that's just it. It's really hard to choose because I see usecases for both. I simply figured that I can coast on the 90 days of testing Tracktion provides (of which I must say, if I wasn't already a Tracktion fan that would probably do it) before buying.


Yes, that is a really good trial. Maybe you'll want to keep it, maybe not, but you should enjoy finding out what it can do.


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Out of curiosity, would my plans to also purchase Novum regain any of this mythological 'respect' or merely salt the earth?
> 
> Seriously though. After I saw *this*, there was just no way I could resist. Round Robbins? Keymapping to Multisamples?


Wow, that tempts even someone as stingy as me... going to have to send in a request for this from Kilohearts...


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 20, 2022)

Novum, F'em: Cyberpunk, F'em: Cinematic Vistas today... might get one or two more soundpacks soon.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Novum, F'em: Cyberpunk, F'em: Cinematic Vistas today... might get one or two more soundpacks soon.


If you are looking for soundpacks, you might be interested to know that there is 22% off of First light, a soundpack for Novum, at Patchpool at the moment;






patchpool.net | Sounds and Presets by Simon Stockhausen | Novum First Light







www.patchpool.net


----------



## VanSou (Nov 20, 2022)

I finally got Damage2 with an awesome discount (no comment needed I guess), and the Things Bundle by Audithing (honestly loving it!)..
I am thinking about getting Output's Rev XLoops, have that on my list for ages.. 
Also I got EPS' Sake Bottle (only 1€.. why shouldn't I?? and it's actually nice).

Still searching for a good reverb, I am lacking good reverbs..


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2022)

patchpool.net | Sounds and Presets by Simon Stockhausen







www.patchpool.net





Patchpool Winter Sale 2022 through December 26 - up to 35% discount on selected soundware items, 20% and more on bundles.

Fuller details on the Patchpool sale.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

i wasn't going to attend, but ahhh, just looking at the VI-C page...

you know the rest

*so far:*

VSL SYNCHRON-ized SE1+ upgrade
VSL SYNCHRON-ized SE2+ upgrade

Heavyocity Damage 2 upgrade

Pianoteq 8 upgrade

*considering:*

Kontakt 7 upgrade

Presonus Studio 1 version 6.x upgrade

Cableguys Shaperbox 3 full upgrade

Overloud Gems LA2A/3A

*Question:*

Looking for a fresh, new sax library.

Thoughts on the VHorns saxes? others?


I sold my M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro, so it's a wash this year!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i wasn't going to attend, but ahhh, just looking at the VI-C page...
> 
> you know the rest
> 
> ...


Soundpaint has two new saxophone libraries (tenor and soprano). They are a little different to standard Kontakt libraries with keyswitches, but they do both have legato and poly legato.

VHorns saxes, though, were getting extremely good feedback on an earlier thread:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/acousticsamples-releases-vhorns-saxophones.130710/


----------



## TheRitornello (Nov 21, 2022)

TheRitornello said:


> I already blew past my intended budget with a new computer: M1 Pro Mac Book Pro w/32 GB RAM and 1TB SSD. I'll be going even further over budget for more storage once the SSD deals start to materialize, and get a good dock.
> 
> At the moment I'm hoping to pick up these libs from Sound Iron:
> 
> ...


*Update*... I'm trying to restrain myself, but it is hard! 

Have now picked up:

2 2TB T7 Shield SSDs
ST WG2 MK2 Piano
ST Harpsichord
ST Virginal
OM Infinite Bundle
SI Cymbology
SI Bamboo Stick Ensemble
SI IP Soprano Voice
SI Little Epic Percussion
8Dio Roula
8Dio Laurie
Will buy:

Powered Docking Station -- hoping for a huge discount on Caldigit 
Still may _consider_:

FabFilter Essentials Bundle -- have used the 30 day trial of the EQ and loved it
Norfont font or November 2 music font for Dorico
Edu Prado Gongs and Superball _if_ they go on sale...
I am still getting everything downloaded and set up. Haven't had time to play with any of this yet. Looking forward to a few days off for thanksgiving! 

I'm especially looking forward to checking out Cymbology with its update from earlier this year. I have an inexplicable fascination with bowed percussion. Last year I got Spitfire's Scraped Percussion, but was underwhelmed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Looking for a fresh, new sax library.


I have a fair share of sax libraries. And I have to say that the VHorns Saxes are by far the most playable species I have ever encountered. VI of The Year for me personally.

That said: the Soundpaint tenor and soprano are fun and sound great. I view them as excellent instruments, and brilliant basic materials for further sound design explorations. They’re not as playable as the VHorns (not even close) but they do have a great sound and I quite like the (poly)legato. If you’ve not bought a Soundpaint instrument before, there are $15 referal discount vouchers floating around. And for $15 bucks you can’t really go wrong with one of these.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2022)

TheRitornello said:


> *Update*... I'm trying to restrain myself, but it is hard!
> 
> Have now picked up:
> 
> ...


Well, at least you've demonstrated exceptionally good taste in how you've spent your money!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Soundpaint has two new saxophone libraries (tenor and soprano). They are a little different to standard Kontakt libraries with keyswitches, but they do both have legato and poly legato.
> 
> VHorns saxes, though, were getting extremely good feedback on an earlier thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## decredis (Nov 21, 2022)

So far, NeuralDSP Tone King, and Cinematic Studio Strings. I had picked up Spitfire Chamber Strings during their sale a little while ago, but I'm glad to have both, because in some respects at least they're quite contrasting. I'll be glad of SCS for its wealth of articulations and particular tone, and glad of CSS for its high quality-control and consistency and legatos. 

I have my eye on SAS's new flute (but probably not the flugelhorn) depending a little on both my bank balance and any further demos/walkthroughs of the flute they put out. 

I did consider the IRCAM prepared piano, but decided against it after watching the detailed walkthrough. It's cool, but not £150 worth of cool for my purposes.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have a fair share of sax libraries. And I have to say that the VHorns Saxes are by far the most playable species I have ever encountered. VI of The Year for me personally.
> 
> That said: the Soundpaint tenor and soprano are fun and sound great. I view them as excellent instruments, and brilliant basic materials for further sound design explorations. They’re not as playable as the VHorns (not even close) but they do have a great sound and I quite like the (poly)legato. If you’ve not bought a Soundpaint instrument before, there are $15 referal discount vouchers floating around. And for $15 bucks you can’t really go wrong with one of these.


VHorns looks incredible

I may have to substitute a couple of my "considering" products to grab this.


Appreciate the responses.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> VHorns looks incredible
> 
> I may have to substitute a couple of my "considering" products to grab this.
> 
> ...


Sorry to keep @ mentioning you today Rob, I swear I’m not stalking you. But Zoot_Rollo, I urge you to listen to a Stan Getz piece @Rob did with the VHorns. Amazing stuff.

I’ll find the link for you.

Edit: ~> here you go. Post #85. I can assure you, no other sax library I know is capable of this:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/acousticsamples-releases-vhorns-saxophones.130710/page-5#post-5206657


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sorry to keep @ mentioning you today Rob, I swear I’m not stalking you. But Zoot_Rollo, I urge you to listen to a Stan Getz piece @Rob did with the VHorns. Amazing stuff.
> 
> I’ll find the link for you.
> 
> ...


Anyone know if Acoustic Samples is doing any kind of Black Friday deal?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Anyone know if Acoustic Samples is doing any kind of Black Friday deal?


They usually do. I expect something along these lines:






I doubt they’ll include the Saxes but maybe that’s still on intro price? (I haven’t checked).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> They usually do. I expect something along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saxes are currently $219.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Saxes are currently $219.


Ah, that’s the regular MSRP I guess. Great price for a ‘double’ SATB set of instruments. But I think intro was $179. Maybe BF pricing implies a brief return to that price point?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Out of curiosity, would my plans to also purchase Novum regain any of this mythological 'respect' or merely salt the earth?
> 
> Seriously though. After I saw *this*, there was just no way I could resist. Round Robbins? Keymapping to Multisamples?


By the way, I saw that Triple Spiral Audio has a new Pigments soundset out and according to the description, it makes full use of multisamples including round robins. It's called Chapter 2: Ages and is on introductory pricing at the moment (though there is a general sale on at the store, too):






Chapter 2: Ages for Pigments 3 | Triple Spiral Audio







www.triplespiralaudio.com


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have a fair share of sax libraries. And I have to say that the VHorns Saxes are by far the most playable species I have ever encountered. VI of The Year for me personally.



Any insights to share about vHorns vs SWAM saxes?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah, that’s the regular MSRP I guess. Great price for a ‘double’ SATB set of instruments. But I think intro was $179. Maybe BF pricing implies a brief return to that price point?



i agree, $219 is fine.

just juggling around my budget - HA!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Any insights to share about vHorns vs SWAM saxes?


I love the SWAM saxes too, but for me VHorns are the clear winners. Sheer subjective reasons no doubt. I want to record a video with me just playing a couple of phrases with each, but so far haven’t found the right moment.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I love the SWAM saxes too, but for me VHorns are the clear winners. Sheer subjective reasons no doubt. I want to record a video with me just playing a couple of phrases with each, but so far haven’t found the right moment.


Using modelled libraries myself, I know it's a lot of work getting something music out of them, so I can imagine such a video will be a bit of work. No rush, was just wondering. I'm a bit on the fence because listening to the demos, I want both 😄


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 21, 2022)

I got the impression from one of the threads that Acoustic Samples were involved in that VHorns would likely be available at intro price, but would definitely not go lower, so as not to antagonise early adopters.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> By the way, I saw that Triple Spiral Audio has a new Pigments soundset out and according to the description, it makes full use of multisamples including round robins. It's called Chapter 2: Ages and is on introductory pricing at the moment (though there is a general sale on at the store, too):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very much interested in making my own, but Triple Spiral is a very inspiring example of excellent sound design. The examples sound great, if not what I'm currently interested in.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 21, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> as not to antagonise early adopters.


I'm not an early adaptor, but do find that good, honest practice. +1 for AS.


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 21, 2022)

TheRitornello said:


> *Update*... I'm trying to restrain myself, but it is hard!
> 
> Have now picked up:
> 
> ...


Curious to know, how are the 8Dio solo vocals libraries?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2022)

PebbleStream said:


> Curious to know, how are the 8Dio solo vocals libraries?


They are phrase libraries. As such, they won't be for everyone. The recordings are fine and the phrases are very useful. Although the Kontakt libraries may appear more familiar, I believe that the Soundpaint ports (Barbary and Terrie so far) have more options to shape the sound. But the Kontakt versions are good.

Personally, with phrase libraries, much of the time I just go straight to the .wav files. I'm only going to bounce out the audio and shape the performances with Melodyne anyway.

Terrie is my favourite as it also covers jazz, traditional African singing (I can't remember which nation off hand) and some general messing about making silly noises.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 21, 2022)

VanSou said:


> I finally got Damage2 with an awesome discount (no comment needed I guess), and the Things Bundle by Audithing (honestly loving it!)..
> I am thinking about getting Output's Rev XLoops, have that on my list for ages..
> Also I got EPS' Sake Bottle (only 1€.. why shouldn't I?? and it's actually nice).
> 
> Still searching for a good reverb, I am lacking good reverbs..


What do you think of Things - Bubbles?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

love these "...guys"


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 21, 2022)

Still working on my personal formula involving:
Current level of interest
Would I actually use it?
How long has it been on my list?
Amount of discount
What projects or "voice" do I have in mind, and how much would that item contribute?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> Still working on my personal formula involving:
> Current level of interest
> Would I actually use it?
> How long has it been on my list?
> ...


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 21, 2022)

"Hold it steady. It's unlikely this poor creature would have come all the way to Earth without a discount or referral code."


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 21, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> So Far... being choosy this year! I am just a hobbyist after all!
> 
> Sonokinetic - Carousel Organ - I guess it has been free for a while! $0
> 
> ...


I’ve used Phoenix in a feature. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## andyhy (Nov 21, 2022)

Purchased Session Guitarist Strummed Acoustic 2 in the NI sale for $49.50 and downloaded the free eaReckon Midi Polysher plugin. Chords are sent to SA2 by Scaler 2 (purchased some time back) and filtering below C2 - the keyswitch area of SA2 - is provided by Midi Polysher. Works a treat.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 21, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> *OT Drones* - love this kind of thing but what is it 375GB? Man that's a lot
> 
> 
> This is
> ...


Longer samples. I think they are up to a minute long.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 21, 2022)

Cinebrass Bundle
Audio Imperia Areia
Audio Imperia Nucleus

Probably bulk of my buying, some small stuff now unless Pandora goes on sale.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 21, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> "Hold it steady. It's unlikely this poor creature would have come all the way to Earth without a discount or referral code."


Is that a scene from the walkthrough for the soon to be released SA library, Quatermass Composers Toolkit?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 21, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> So far:
> 
> - Audio Imperia Nucleus (Crossgrade from Jaeger [NI Bundle])
> - Audio Ollie LA Modern Percussion
> ...


- The Heat Company Polartec Liner 10 ✋🥶
- Nucleus Lite (as a present for a friend)
- reFX Vanguard 2
- VSL Vienna Ensemble 7 Pro / Epic Orchestra 2.0


----------



## Charder (Nov 21, 2022)

So far:
Cinebrass Complete (Workhorse Brass library get!)
Damage 2 (Meta epic perc library get!)
Oceania I & II (Great sketching Choir library)
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (Workhorse woodwind library get!)

I'm not sure if I should've splurged a lil more for AI Chorus instead of Oceania, but too late. Also, is there a weird bug with CSW? The Trills are bugged and won't completely work unless you disable the sustain and Staccato patch. Maybe the Native Access blackout caused more damage than I thought or is an existing issue. 

My plans:
-Wait for Spitfire's Sale.
-Cry and stare at the Ark bundle, AI Chorus, and Symphonic Destruction sale as they tease me.
-Still contemplate what workhorse percussion library to get. (Either Cineperc or True Strike)
-Wallow at the fact you can never have a choir library for everything.
-Wonder if AI SOLO can be enough for a solo string library for now. (Stares at Solo Cinestrings or SSoS)
-Wonder if BBCSO Pro's Harp is good enough or just nab Cineharp.
-Maybe I should chill and forget this forum exists.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

So far......so good.....very well paced.

Sonixinema Intimate Cello. (48 Euros)
Symphobia 3 Lumina Update (free)
Fabfilter Pro Q3 $126.75
Ethera Atlantis Update $30 (This Friday)

I'm just over $200....not doing too bad for self control.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> So far......so good.....very well paced.
> 
> Sonixinema Intimate Cello. (48 Euros)
> Symphobia 3 Lumina Update (free)
> ...


Whenever I decide I don't need something I think of your sig and reconsider. Why doesn't it work for you?


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 21, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> - The Heat Company Polartec Liner 10 ✋🥶
> - Nucleus Lite (as a present for a friend)
> - reFX Vanguard 2
> - VSL Vienna Ensemble 7 Pro / Epic Orchestra 2.0


How does Vanguard 2 compare to the original?


----------



## chlady (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah, that’s the regular MSRP I guess. Great price for a ‘double’ SATB set of instruments. But I think intro was $179. Maybe BF pricing implies a brief return to that price point?


It was actually 149 when I picked it up 3 weeks ago .


----------



## soundofmaw (Nov 21, 2022)

Picked up the VSL Synchron Concert D-274 - Full Library @ $356 USD ($157 off) from Sweetwater.

I demoed the Bosendorfer & Yamaha CFX but the Steinway just did it for me. Best piano VST purchase I've ever made. Feel like I'm at the concert hall now.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Nov 21, 2022)

Bought nothing. Have everything I wanted and need. Damage 2, Aura's, landforms, cycles, komplete 13 ce, olympus choir, other ews choir, 8dio choirs, shevannai, voices of gaia, and so on and on and on. Lucky me, don't want anything, don't need anything and can posh about what I have and so be a part of the posh herd here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Doc’s purchases - Episode 2
> 
> Prevously on D’s P:
> 
> ...


Episode 3:

Prevously:

1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)
3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)

Added:

6. Soundpaint Soprano saxophone ($15)
7. 8Dio glitchfest > Jenifer + Roula ($13.50)
8. Wellencraft TAMBORA, a fantastic new library by our own @JEPA ($29.99)
9. Synapse Audio DR1 - Deep Reverb rack extension for Reason (€17)

*spoilers ahead!*

To be added soon:

- Musical Sampling new flute
- Straight Ahead Samples flutes and flugelhorn
- Cherry Audio CS80 (today)
- maybe some Soundsdivine soundsets
- more Soundpaint libraries (I received four $15 referal coupons this week - thank you guys!)


----------



## cedricm (Nov 22, 2022)

cedricm said:


> *Scaler 2*
> Not sure if I need it given chords are a Studio One's strong suite. I'll check this WE.
> 
> *U-He Zebra 2*
> ...


Update
*AudioThing Type A*
The famous Dolby trick for vocals.

*AudioThing Things - Bubble*
"An unusual filter bank effect plugin aimed at experimental sound design."
I don't have it yet, but a purchase during BF should entitle to it for free.

*ZPane deCoda LE*
"Using deCoda LE is as simple as adding your favourite song and letting deCoda LE help you figure it out and practice it. Inspired and informed by those working in the music and recording industry, deCoda LE was designed from the ground up for the purpose of helping you learn new songs effortlessly."
Pluginboutique Freebie

*Triple Spiral Audio Maygyam*
Soundset for Falcon. Just updated with new patches.
Don't forget to use the code *WELCOME15*.

*Thenatan Clone*
Mix checking tool
Free for a limited time with code _*BFFREE*_


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah, that’s the regular MSRP I guess. Great price for a ‘double’ SATB set of instruments. But I think intro was $179. Maybe BF pricing implies a brief return to that price point?


just went on sale for $153!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> just went on sale for $153!!!


Go grab ‘m!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Go grab ‘m!


oh dear, i bought the horns by mistake.

for the price, i'm all in with the saxes next!

it's way too early!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> oh dear, i bought the horns by mistake.
> 
> for the price, i'm all in with the saxes next!
> 
> it's way too early!


STELLAR!

wow, that trombone!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> STELLAR!
> 
> wow, that trombone!


Some of the most useful and inspirational MEGABYTES of samples on my hard drive.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> just went on sale for $153!!!


very tempted!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 22, 2022)

Definately going for those vHorns Saxes and Brass, although I'm still not sure about the brass sound. I'm not warming up from the official demos tbh, far to harsh or nasal sounds from them. And again with the flügelhorn... 

BUT, one redeeming factor from a Youtuber. This make me smile and I'm getting them on that merit alone:


----------



## Mistro (Nov 22, 2022)

I have SWAM Saxophones sitting in my Sweetwater cart for 2 days now (on sale for $175). VHorns have me intrigued but Sweetwater don't carry it and I cannot buy it in one swoop because budget while at Sweetwater I can use my SW card for a very good deal. Should I press that place order button?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Some of the most useful and inspirational MEGABYTES of samples on my hard drive.


i was a little sad i picked the horns instead of the saxes.

but goodness, accidents can be inspirational!

very cool set of brass and reeds!

now for an upright bass.

looking at Premier Sound Factory, Experimenta, and maybe, now, Acoustic Samples.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Mistro said:


> I have SWAM Saxophones sitting in my Sweetwater cart for 2 days now (on sale for $175). VHorns have me intrigued but Sweetwater don't carry it and I cannot buy it in one swoop because budget while at Sweetwater I can use my SW card for a very good deal. Should I press that place order button?


Take the deal.


Zoot_Rollo said:


> i was a little sad i picked the horns instead of the saxes.


I thought that was a joke, and you planned on buying them… Apologies I laughed when you posted that original message. Anyway,,, the horns ARE indeed great as well…


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Take the deal.
> I thought that was a joke, and you planned on buying them… Apologies I laughed when you posted that original message. Anyway,,, the horns ARE indeed great as well…


no problem with the laughing, it was pretty funny

the Acoustic Samples interface is beautiful.

the trombone braaaaaaaaaaaap is fantastic.

new AS fanboy - so, thanks for the recommendation!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> no problem with the laughing, it was pretty funny
> 
> the Acoustic Samples interface is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Their V-series are brilliant. The Wurli, Rhodes and B3 are equally impressive. AS have announced they’ll work on low brass and other woodwinds next for VHorns / VWinds as well, and may even venture into strings at some point too. So I’ll definitely keep an eye out for whatever they come up with next. The saxes are my personal Best Library of 2022.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 22, 2022)

So far, I haven't bought anything at all. Have also somehow the feeling I have what I need. I'll probably buy Drums of War 1 though, I don't need the whole bundle, it at all.

I'm looking for good prices for MacBook Pros and Mac Studios with 64 gb ram. But as always, Apple prices are stable - high, especially for CTO devices. One of the few manufacturers that refuses sales and black friday. 

Can anyone tell me how big the thermal difference is between a MacBook Pro 14" and 16"? Does the fan turn on faster on the 14"?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

Here are my BF purchases so far (updated) :

Steinberg DORICO 4 Pro
Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings (NSS) ❤️
Waldorf Steighfett Plugin
XiLS-Lab SynX2 Synth (Elka emulation)
XiLS-Lab XilS 4
Samplicity Berlin Studio Reverb Plugin
OT DRONES
Spitfire Audio ARO Low Perc. ❤️
Softube Weiss DS1-MK3
Mastering The Score Video Tutorials
Pulsar Audio Massive & MU Bundles Plugin
ProjectSam Symphobia 3 (Lumina ver 2.0) ❤️
Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute
Eventide Invigorate Plugin
Cherry Audio : GX-80 Synth ❤️
Project Sam : Symphobia 4 Pandora ❤️
Oek Sound : Soothe 2
Oek Sound : Spiff
Dan Keen (Spitfire) : Soft String Textures
Spitfire : Studio Strings Pro
Spitfire Sparkling Woodwinds
Spitfire Studio Brass (Core). 

Now where is Pacific Strings so I can add them to this list ?


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> now for an upright bass.


If you've got the budget for it, the Ample Sound Upright is stunning. If not, I can sell you my AS Bass Bundle license. It's very good, but given that I've got the Ample Upright and Jaco fretless, and the Scarbees it's not adding anything to my collection.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> If you've got the budget for it, the Ample Sound Upright is stunning. If not, I can sell you my AS Bass Bundle license. It's very good, but given that I've got the Ample Upright and Jaco fretless, and the Scarbees it's not adding anything to my collection.


thanks for the offer!

i think i've focused in on Fluffy Jazz or Acoustic Samples The Upright.


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> thanks for the offer!


The Upright is part of the bundle. Not trying to pressure you, won't be offended if it's not for you, but you can have 6 Basses for $100.


AS Bass Collection


----------



## EanS (Nov 22, 2022)

I repeat, like many here: _I DO NO NEED MORE REVERBS _







😭😭😭😭😭

But I quote: *YOU CAN'T HAVE ENOUGH REVERBS!!

    *

(@ Plugin Boutique)
edit: hotdog! Now the only freebie from Bestservice I'd like is.... yes the Hall of Fames Reverb Digital Collection


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 22, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Whenever I decide I don't need something I think of your sig and reconsider. Why doesn't it work for you?


You mean "The End is Near"?

It's because "The End is Near" that I want to get all these instruments. They say in heaven that the angels sing and play instruments so beautifully that there is no earthly music that can even compare, so when I die and hear the music of angels, my own music will sound like fingernails scraping a chalkboard in comparison. I might as well enjoy all these sample libraries now.


----------



## mgaewsj (Nov 22, 2022)

so after getting Novum + SoundPacks,
I finally capitulated to CinePerc
I have been longing for it and at 242,65€ (BestService - no VAT in my case) it was too good to pass.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 22, 2022)

I am trying to keep it restricted to stuff I really want. So, thusfar:
Sounddust Plankton Sequencer for 24 euro's.
Update Arturia V-Collection, from 7 to 9, for 99.
123 euro's spent on really good stuff. Happy.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> The Upright is part of the bundle. Not trying to pressure you, won't be offended if it's not for you, but you can have 6 Basses for $100.
> 
> 
> AS Bass Collection


ohhh, i thought you meant Ample Sound.

let me think this through.

appreciate the clarification!


----------



## Mistro (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok, I promised myself the TEControl 2 and SWAM Saxes a couple months ago. It was supposed to be my reward to myself after finishing a project. As mentioned in an earlier post I had an unexpected car repair that kinda ruined my shopping. Money comes and goes and I'm not gonna let bills and other unfortunate stuff ruin my joy. So I finally got SWAM Saxophones and ordered my Breath Controller. I'm also on my way to pick up my first guitar from the shop today. I can sleep better now.

Sometimes happiness and obtaining the things in life you really want outweighs the money spent.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Mistro said:


> Ok, I promised myself the TEControl 2 and SWAM Saxes a couple months ago. It was supposed to be my reward to myself after finishing a project. As mentioned in an earlier post I had an unexpected car repair that kinda ruined my shopping. Money comes and goes and I'm not gonna let bills and other unfortunate stuff ruin my joy. So I finally got SWAM Saxophones and ordered my Breath Controller. I'm also on my way to pick up my first guitar from the shop today. I can sleep better now.
> 
> Sometimes happiness and obtaining the things in life you really want outweighs the money spent.


That combo is going to bring so much musical joy…. a great great match. You made a good choice - or at least one that I made a while ago too and which has proven to be really great. Enjoy!


----------



## wlinart (Nov 22, 2022)

Up until now it's not that bad:
Tokyo Dawn Labs TDR SlickEQ Mastering
8dio intimate strings, brass and woodwinds
Sknote A25 (includes a free comp760 for BF)
Alto flute in soundpaint
Audio Ollie 12 string guitar
Almost forgot, i've bought 9 microphones in a sale to use as microphone bodies for my DIY projects. Those were also a great deal at €8 each

Still in doubt about the metropolis ark bundle, cinebrass pro and hollywoodwinds, and waiting for the spitfire ton


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

just upgraded to this one for a secret price - very nice!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

way better than i remember


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Episode 3:
> 
> Prevously:
> 
> ...



Added: Cherry Audio The Stack #3 which turned out to be the exact same price for me as just buying the new GX80 but adds Miniverse and The Lowdown too. Cool ($59). Also purchased the excellent Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49).

Tally so far:

1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)
3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)
6. Soundpaint Soprano saxophone ($15)
7. 8Dio glitchfest > Jenifer + Roula ($13.50)
8. Wellencraft TAMBORA, a fantastic new library by our own @JEPA ($29.99)
9. Synapse Audio DR1 - Deep Reverb rack extension for Reason (€17)
10. Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49)
10. Cherry Audio GX80 + Miniverse + Lowdown ($59)


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Added: Cherry Audio The Stack #3 which turned out to be the exact same price for me as just buying the new GX80 but adds Miniverse and The Lowdown too. Cool ($59). Also purchased the excellent Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49).
> 
> Tally so far:
> 
> ...


This list has pushed me over the edge. I need to buy wavesfactory spectre tonight! Seems like the perfect all in one saturation plugin.

I just got these from the 8DIO glitchfest:
Jennifer Vocals
Century Ostinato Strings
Intimate Studio Brass

I also bought Mike Verta's Composition 1 class and I'm really enjoying the mindset switch he teaches when thinking about composition.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Added: Cherry Audio The Stack #3 which turned out to be the exact same price for me as just buying the new GX80 but adds Miniverse and The Lowdown too. Cool ($59). Also purchased the excellent Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49).
> 
> Tally so far:
> 
> ...


ugh, those Soundpaint instruments sound amazing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> ugh, those Soundpaint instruments sound amazing.


If you need $15 off, I have a referal code. Only works if you don’t have ANY library in your Soundpaint account. So use voucher first, even before adding free instruments to your cart. With the voucher the alto flute is $5.









I can get you a discount at Soundpaint


Hey, if you're ever want to try Soundpaint, let me know and I can get you a discount at Soundpaint. Here's a coupon if you need one now:



soundpaint.refr.cc





Disclosure: this renders me $15 as well.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 22, 2022)

K7 (has strezov choirs lite WITH polylegato : didn't know that ..)
SEQUIS
KEEPFOREST DEVASTATOR BREAKOUT PRO ( EPIC !)
STREZOV SAMBHALA (Meditative)
Waiting for ATLANTIS update 2.0 on 25/11

LUMINA 2.0 update : total new superbly sophisticated product.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm beginning to hope that Spitfire's The Ton will be as bland a deal this time as it was last year... Looking at the purchases I want to make it's starting to conflict with my idea of a far lower BF budget this year...


----------



## peterharket (Nov 22, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> K7 (has strezov choirs lite WITH polylegato : didn't know that ..)
> SEQUIS
> KEEPFOREST DEVASTATOR BREAKOUT PRO ( EPIC !)
> STREZOV SAMBHALA (Meditative)
> ...


I don't believe the Strezov-Samples Omnia light content for Kontakt 7 has legato - just sustains. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 22, 2022)

Update on purchases I think now ... $1055 / $1000 limit ... I want to raise my limit to $1500.

Intros:

Orchestral Tools: Transit Intro - $30

Waldorf: Streichfett Intro - $36


Have Audio: Balkans Bundle (Intro) - $99


Wellencraft: Tambora (Intro) - $31


Spitfire Wurli was FREE for me

Orchestral Tools Ark 0 was FREE for me


Upgrades:

Emergence Audio Bird Whistle Upgrade - $5


Sale:

Ben Osterhouse: English Bass - $27


Customer Service:

Cinesamples: Cinebrass Sonore - Customer Service Negotiation - $54


Crossgrade:

Soundpaint: Steel Drum, Alto Flute - $39


Pure Black Friday

Have Audio: Nordic Cello - $54 - 70% off!!!

Cradle Apps: 30% off The God Particle - $79

Orange Tree Samples: 30% off Violin Bass - $51

Sonuscore: Origins 1, 3-6 Flash Sale 70% - $95 Loki Roki - $58


Sampletekk: 90% off $96 spent
Cin A B and C
Harpsichord
Virginal
Vertikal MK 2
Blue Grand MK 2
Om infinite
TVBO

Cinematic Studio Series: 25% off Cinematic Studio Strings - $321


----------



## cedricm (Nov 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Here are my BF purchases so far (updated) :
> 
> Steinberg DORICO 4 Pro
> Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings (NSS)
> ...


No hardware synth ?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 22, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Ben Osterhouse: English Bass - $27


What do you think of it? Have you had time to try it out yet. It's on my BF radar.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 22, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> What do you think of it? Have you had time to try it out yet. It's on my BF radar.


I would say pretty darn evocative. Nice sound design features.

Heres a noodle of 3 different patches

View attachment Bens English Cello.mp3


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 22, 2022)

Pretty tame haul for me this year:

OT Ark Collection (was really just completing my bundle for Ark 5 and 0 at an absurd low price)
Pre-order for Tokyo Scoring Drums (pretty much instantly in for anything out of this series)
Sonixinema Intimate Legato Cello (holy crap this is good!)
VHorns Saxes and Brass (I do love modeled honk-makers)
Zero-G Elements Modern Scoring Synth
Samplicity Gemini BM7
Kiive Audio Xstressor
Sonible trueMeter bundle
Still debating a few items:

AI Flourish Midnight Strings - I already have Constrictor. Not sure if this brings much that it doesn't already do.
Newfangled Audio Invigorate - Needs more evaluation. Crossgrade price from Elevate bundle is crazy cheap and may not be time-sensitive.
CineSamples
Forbes Pipe Organ - already have RAH which I love
Taylor Davis Violin - not sure it does anything other libraries I already have don't
Hollywoodwinds - not sure what I'd do with this. Might just be Pokemon collection completion urge.
Drums of War - pretty sure I'm covered for life between CinePerc, Cerberus, Damage, Damage 2, Zero G Cinematic Rhythms and Berlin Percussion.

Nashville Scoring Strings - love the price, always appreciate the Performance Samples concept/collaboration, but something isn't quite connecting with me on this one.
Audio Modeling Woodwinds Bundle - I truly don't need this, but just want it to complement my Sample Modeling and now VHorns collection.
Heavyocity
Aspire Modern Mallets - really love the sound, but I struggle to use these types of libraries to their full potential.
Gravity - not sure this is something that I really need for the price that I don't have covered elsewhere.
DM-307 - Might just be the itch to complete my Heavyocity percussion collection.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 22, 2022)

So far I’m just barely within budget:
1. CSS 1.7 update (free)
2. Symphobia 1,2,3 updates (free)
3. Relab 480XL update (free)
4. Zebra Legacy (free)
5. Omnishprere update (free)
6. Pro Tools update (free- but only because I paid for a bunch of $99/year upgrades before the price increased)

Thank you to those first 5 companies that provide free updates! Well worth the purchase. Makes Cinesamples $20 upgrades just to go to Kontakt Player (which I don’t need) seem petty. Shame on CS after spending thousands on their entire catalog.

I’m also glad I bought and extra 2TB SSD when it was on sale.

Amount spent at BF2022? Zero dollars. Value? Priceless. 😄


----------



## Catsimus (Nov 22, 2022)

Catsimus said:


> Almost done buying, and it's not even Black Friday yet:
> * Metropolis Ark 1
> * Dirk Ehlert's Studio One/Metropolis Ark 1 template
> * Synthestration Born To Protect (Ark 1) project
> ...


Adding to the list: Sounds and Scores book by Henry Mancini. Looks like it’s been sitting at this coffee shop for years. Looks bad on the outside but I don’t think it’s ever been opened. CD is still sealed inside. 

For the equivalent of $1.4 USD. Delivery was three times the price of the book 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

cedricm said:


> No hardware synth ?


Yes. Sure, another one arriving next week.  But this forum section is more about software and libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> another one arriving next week


Did you order the new Sequential Circuits?


----------



## LAJ (Nov 23, 2022)

1. Xilslab - KAOX
2. Spitfire - Cinematic Frozen Strings
3. D16 - Phoscyon 2 (Best TB 303 ever!!)
4. Eventide/NFA - Invigorate Mixbus
5. MIMU - The Jellyfish (Granular Instrument)

The MIMU Jellyfish is quite new, but already reduced by 40% ... very cool!!
If you do not know it yet ... you should have a look at it.


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 23, 2022)

- Evenant ultimate course bundle
- Spectre

I'm very short on money now, but I might buy Decapitator and see what's in The Ton. That's about it for me.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 23, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> I bought it 7 days ago on their official .de shop, and they didn't send it yet. Tried to cancel the order because I've found a new deal on Amazon.de, but of course, can't cancel. Damn.
> 
> EDIT (I've forgotten to add a list)
> 
> ...


Summing up
Bought:
Divisimate
Gulffoss
Zebra-Avenger-Repro presets
Presonus Sphere (Cubase makes me nervous sometimes 😆 )
Dronar Hybrid module
Plugin Alliance ALL PLUGINS permanent license
Shaperbox 3 bundle
Oxford Inflator
“Excalibur” by Noise Art
A few templates from CTO Dirk Ehlert
2x 4TB SSD WD_Black "SN850X NVMe"

Soothe, Liquidsonics, BBCSO pro, Project Colossal and Synchron Prime still on hold.

FOR SALE my left kidney, BF 50% discount!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes. Sure, another one arriving next week.  But this forum section is more about software and libraries.


Is it though ?
"Your Black Friday (November) Purchases 2022"


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2022)

Went and bought Edu Prado's 'Sake Bottle'. For only a buck, some very cool patches. I have a soft spot for these things so I'm happily fiddling around.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 23, 2022)

This month's new entries:
SWAM Woodwinds
Divisimate
Updates to Wavelab Elements and Dorico Elements
Upgrade to SWAM All-in-Bundle
Symphobia 3: Lumina
Peel by zplane
Factoid by JJ Burred (a fascinating Max 4 Live device)

Gas detector:
ProjectSam Colours pack
Something by Liquidsonics. Anything!


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 23, 2022)

I bought an ancient Roland MC50 off of ebay by haggling. Nothing else thus far.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 23, 2022)

peterharket said:


> I don't believe the Strezov-Samples Omnia light content for Kontakt 7 has legato - just sustains.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


As there is NO user manual for factorylibrary 2 , we must try by ourselves. The choir has polylegato. Try it. No switch. Nothing in the Gui. But it is there.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 23, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> As there is NO user manual for factorylibrary 2 , we must try by ourselves. The choir has polylegato. Try it. No switch. Nothing in the Gui. But it is there.


Tried it now, and I'm not sure if this qualifies as legato transitions to my ears - it sounds more like sustained notes.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 23, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Tried it now, and I'm not sure if this qualifies as legato transitions to my ears - it sounds more like sustained notes.


Okay...Anyway, Great guitars also with ornaments.
Maybe someone else hears legatos.....


----------



## holywilly (Nov 23, 2022)

Orchestral Tools - Drones
Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road Low Percussion
S+A - Choreographs. 
I’m done for November.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 23, 2022)

Do it.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Orchestral Tools - Drones
> Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road Low Percussion
> S+A - Choreographs.
> I’m done for November.


Let me know what you think about Abbey Road Percussion please. Compared to others.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2022)

Latest purchase:
Jun-Ji Camouflage Rock Drums over at Loopcloud, 50% off. Had my eye on these for a while. METAAAAAAAAL


----------



## AndyP (Nov 23, 2022)

The Intel age is coming to an end.

Latest Purchase:
Mac Studio Max 64 GB RAM, 1 TB SSD, expected delivery date: in 2-4 days
Not really a Black Friday deal ... only 300€ below Apples store price. 

I will still keep the IMac i9 with 128 GB RAM for a bit. So far everything runs smoothly on my MacBook Pro M1, with the exception of some older plugins that I don't really miss, so I don't expect any problems. I also think that I will get along with the less RAM, in case of need the MacBook will be used as a VEP slave.

Hmmm, a Black Friday without a single new sample library, but a new computer.


----------



## Dex (Nov 23, 2022)

Picked up Plugin Doctor and one of the Neural Amps. That's it so far, and nothing else is really tickling my fancy this year.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 23, 2022)

So far I’ve bought:

8dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds
Elements - Cinematic Rhythms
Sonic Academy Ana2 + preset pack

Still waiting for Slate Digital, Xtant Audio and Three Body Technology discounts and I’ll get Ethera Gold Atlantis 2, BFD3 and SSL Native GuitarStrip soon


----------



## elucid (Nov 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> Picked up Plugin Doctor and one of the Neural Amps. That's it so far, and nothing else is really tickling my fancy this year.


I'm curious what people use Plugin Doctor for. I know what it can do - and I'm tempted to get it as well - but how much do owners of it actually use it and for what purpose?


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 23, 2022)

Picked up Sonokinetic Grosso
Will be playing close attention to Twelve Days


*Now that Sonuscore has dropped Elysiion to $149, I am going forth-and-back with EW FP
(Only ~$15 price differential, but FP is 3X the size of Elysiion: 60GB v 21GB)

EDIT -- Certainly, the floor is open for any thoughts you can offer about Elysiion v FP


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> How are the scoring synths? I love the idea behind them.


Hmm. After further research and consideration, the walkthrough re: how the trailer for AO Scoring Synths was made tipped me toward finally getting Scuffham S-Gear and a convo reverb instead of AOSS itself, because it was that guitar sound in the trailer that got me interested.

So, to anyone interested in Scoring Synths, I would recommend looking for video or audio preset playthroughs to get a fuller idea of what AOSS offers, which is some kind of Moog (Minimoog?) amped and multi-miked in a nice acoustic space. TBH, I think it needs a different and more representative trailer.

But, on a tangent, I really liked Ollie's clear and enthusiastic walkthrough of the Soundpaint interface (as well as his other videos), and will send some money his way somehow (eventually, might need to wait until the next billing cycle or two).


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 23, 2022)

So I have BBC PRO and Abbey Road One and use those percussion libraries as my main for writing. And use different mics accordingly when using other libraries not in the same spaces. (Css, MSS, etc) I also have hammers for hybrid percussion. 

If you were me would you get abbey road low percussion or cineperc? 

I’m looking to expand my percussion pallet.


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 23, 2022)

I think I'm pretty much done spending money I don't have yet.

$ 55 Ableton Live Intro [I like the look and this helps me feel connected to WONK (Tokyo) somehow]
$ 11 Acon Digital Verberate 2 (I had some virtual cash at Plugin Boutique)
$ 25 MConvolutionMB (directly from Melda; maybe a small loyalty discount after the half-off?)
$ 29 Piantoteq Stage upgrade to version 8 (probably the regular price, but why not?)
$ 85 Reason+ (one-year sub through Thomann USA)
$ 91.22 Scuffham S-Gear (yes!)
$149 Nexus 4.5 upgrade from v3, plus two expansions (Hollywood Pianos and Lo-Fi)

(Off-topic: Corel Painter 2022 for $30 from Humble Bundle)

So, around $500 (including two new flannel shirts) and I have plenty of new stuff to play with.

But I'll probably also sub to the Slate Digital All-Access plan after I see what they announce on Friday.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 23, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> If you were me would you get abbey road low percussion or cineperc?
> 
> I’m looking to expand my percussion pallet.


AROLP will expand your percussion pallet...and contract your wallet big time! The percussion in AROOF is already pretty good. Do you do a lot of exposed percussive writing? No doubt AROLP is richly detailed, but in a busy mix will there be that much difference between it and Cineperc?

$259 for cineperc on a glorious soundstage is a great deal. Combo of Cineperc + cinebrass =


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> If you were me would you get abbey road low percussion or cineperc?


CinePerc is the Kahula of Orch. Perc. Libraries. No comparison in terms of content with ARO Low Perc. Given they have CinePerc. on sale, if you don't have them, that's what I would get. 

I love ARO Low Perc. but it is limited to low perc. it's a nice library to have as well.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 24, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Picked up Sonokinetic Grosso
> Will be playing close attention to Twelve Days
> 
> 
> ...


Elysion 2 is a great product.
If you know The Orchestra, you'll be right at home.
You can achieve interesting results playing chords, and you can even drag & drop the midi and use it with other instruments.

However, if there's only a $15 difference with FP, that's a hard choice.
FP is a powerhouse of sampled synths, whereas Elysion is more digital.

Especially, but you need to check, if you get Opus for free with FP.
That would be very interesting if you have old EW libraries that used their Play player.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Elysion 2 is a great product.
> If you know The Orchestra, you'll be right at home.
> You can achieve interesting results playing chords, and you can even drag & drop the midi and use it with other instruments.
> 
> ...


FB runs in OPUS.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Very well. The Ton is disappointing so that's a relief. More synths for me then.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 24, 2022)

I gave in and bought gullfoss after demoing. With reasonable settings it just adds a bit of goodness to the master.

The next inevitable purchase that I keep postponing:
Cineperc and most likely Cinebrass Core

I want to give Aaron Venture my money but there's no infinite series sale yet....


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 24, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Added:
> Modart Pianoteq 8 upgrade
> Sounddust Plankton Sequencer \0/


I've got everything I want at the moment:


Acousticsamples vHorns Brass and Saxophones
Audiomodeling SWAM Clarinets v3
Steinberg Dorico 4 Elements
Sounddust Plankton Sequencer
Modart Pianoteq 8 upgrade
Wrongtools Oz pre-order

Final tally: €514. It's a little bit more than I was aiming for, but I got everything I *need* for my compositions to work, versus what GAS dictates.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 24, 2022)

Chrysalis for $29 and 8Dio aluphone for $5.40, the last of the big spenders!

I've had more freebies recently than paid, with Ark0, Lumina and Bohemian Cello updates.

I doubt anything will beat the recent Cinebrass Complete deal for $199 but we'll see!

Still saving my pennies for Pacific...


----------



## LAJ (Nov 24, 2022)

Todays purchases....

6. Diginoiz - Vocal Super Bundle
7. Diginoiz - Distiller (New VST)

Both great Food for the Jellyfish PlugIn 😁


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

LAJ said:


> Todays purchases....
> 
> 6. Diginoiz - Vocal Super Bundle
> 7. Diginoiz - Distiller (New VST)
> ...


And the Jellyfish granular plugin is also on sale! $59.40 instead of $99. Very nice.






MiMU — The Jellyfish


Granular synthesis audio plugin for Mac and Windows




mimugloves.com





I believe that Jellyfish in mono only; but it does sound really good, and you could always chain it with a stereo delay or the like.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 24, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> Summing up
> Bought:
> Divisimate
> Gulffoss
> ...


Just added to the list:
Liquidsonics Pro bundle (Seventh Heaven Pro + Cinematic Rooms Pro)

BBCSO looks very tempting for €479, but I'll miss it this year. Nobody wants to buy my kidney, only bundled with the other one.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 24, 2022)

CORGI approved and inspected:

SWAM Woodwinds
Divisimate
Updates to Wavelab Elements and Dorico Elements
Upgrade to SWAM All-in-Bundle
Symphobia 3: Lumina
Peel by zplane
Factoid by JJ Burred (a fascinating Max 4 Live device)


Gas detected:

ProjectSam Colours pack
Something by Liquidsonics. Anything!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 24, 2022)

My BF purchases are now complete as my wallet screams "Nooooooooo mooooooooore pleeeeeaaaaaase!!!!!"

Cinesamples CineBrass Core + Pro
AudioBro MSS + Genesis (AudioBro very kindly dealing with a "pre-order mishap")
SA Fractured Strings (the only Spitfire library that's been on my wishlist)
Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro (an unexpected purchase but one I couldn't resist with their BF sale plus loyatly discount)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> My BF purchases are now complete as my wallet screams "Nooooooooo mooooooooore pleeeeeaaaaaase!!!!!"
> 
> Cinesamples CineBrass Core + Pro
> AudioBro MSS + Genesis (AudioBro very kindly dealing with a "pre-order mishap")
> ...


That is some serious spending, some great bargains, a whole lot of music-making goodness that you've got there!


----------



## Evans (Nov 24, 2022)

Today: Eduardo Tarilonte's Accordions 2
Tomorrow: Atlantis 2.0
That'll probably be it for BF. Just don't have much an interest this season.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That is some serious spending, some great bargains, a whole lot of music-making goodness that you've got there!


Yes. A tad more than I had planned for but... isn't that always the case?  And as you say, some great bargains on some excellent stuff which will keep me happy for a while longer.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 24, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I've got everything I want at the moment:
> 
> 
> Acousticsamples vHorns Brass and Saxophones
> ...


I knew I forgot something:

Kush Audio Omega N 👍🏻


----------



## Frederick (Nov 24, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Dominus Choir Pro upgrade (270 Euro)
> Originals Wurli (free)
> Metropolis Ark Ø (free)



Symphobia Lumina 2.0 update (free)
Bohemian Cello V4 update (free)
Fragile String Evolutions [The Ton] (54 Euro minus 10 Euro Orginals gift card)
Igneous Electric Cello (19 Euro)
Samuel Sim - Chrysalis (28 Euro)
Considering I have been planning to get the Ton and the Dominus Choir Pro upgrade since early September, I've been sticking to the script quite well.

I'm also considering Heavyocity Scoring Guitars, Vocalise 2, Scoring Bass and/or Scoring Guitars 2. Also on my radar are Zebra Legacy and Nightfall.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones - Neither of these were only my list but the Edu discount on top of the 30% convinced me to go for it.
> Strat style guitar - got this at the beginning of November which I absolutely love playing.
> ...


Just added a nice cheapie to the list:
Full One Man Tribe Catalog only $14.99


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 24, 2022)

Added Abbey Road Low Percussion with the Spitfire Tape Orchestra Freebie. Gorgeous $349

Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction at $249 - so lucious way more than I expected from name - its nasty wrecked and heartful too - deep Came with Rast Sound Eastern Clarinet from Best service ... ehhh okay.

And Skybox Hammers and Waves Completed Bundle - um $150 for 3 deep libraries and patch expansion is a steal.

Cherry Audio Mercury and 2600 freebie from Plugin Boutique $37


Do I get Novum? That is the only other on my potential list.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Added Abbey Road Low Percussion with the Spitfire Tape Orchestra Freebie. Gorgeous $349
> 
> Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction at $249 - so lucious way more than I expected from name - its nasty wrecked and heartful too - deep Came with Rast Sound Eastern Clarinet from Best service ... ehhh okay.
> 
> ...


Novum is the cheapest I've seen it right now. But, it has been on a sale once or twice since its intro sale. Tracktion distributed products do tend to have a number of sales throughout the year. So, you might want to save getting it until later. Even if it costs a little bit more, it will spread the cost and the joy to wait.

(Subtext: BUY IT!!!)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Dear VI Control Diary.

Today I bought FRMS from Loot Audio. I got a bunch of useless stuff for free as a bonus! Even a UJAM synth that was already free. But there was some good things in there too. Like a Pigments 3 pack from Vicious Antelope. And Things: Bubbles! Not sure what to do with all this stuff but it sure looks swell. It kinda feels like christmas. Except there's a lot less food.

Wonder what I'll get tomorrow?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Wonder what I'll get tomorrow?



If you celebrate tonight, maybe a hangover?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> If you celebrate tonight, maybe a hangover?


Wait, people are supposed to drink when they _celebrate?

Oh._


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 24, 2022)

Crowe said:


> It kinda feels like christmas. Except there's a lot less food.


Where does all the carrion come from at Christmas time in your part of the world?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Do I get Novum? That is the only other on my potential list.


What I like about Novum is it does something that not many other synths could easily or as visually do (it is granular synth so I’m not saying it is not replicable in some form). I find we often buy duplicates in the hope that the new thing will be better, but it is nice to get something which is novel… niche, but definitely novel. 

After saying this, you can demo it pretty easily and I recommend doing that as it is best not to spend money if it isn’t for you.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Where does all the carrion come from at Christmas time in your part of the world?


The elderly.



Rudianos said:


> Do I get Novum? That is the only other on my potential list.


I've decided that I'm definitely getting it. I'm just not sure where from yet.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 24, 2022)

Crowe said:


> The elderly.
> 
> 
> I've decided that I'm definitely getting it. I'm just not sure where from yet.


JRRShop is cheap with the code but no freebie.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Technostica said:


> JRRShop is cheap with the code but no freebie.


Indeed, Audiodeluxe is ~5 dollars more, but with MTransient included


----------



## Aphexa (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey guys. Sorry if this was covered already, but do you know any FREE stuff that is available for this BF? I've heard that Sound Toys are offering a free plugin. Have to go to grab that . 

I'm saving for some analog stuff, so no libraries for me this year. 🙃


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Aphexa said:


> Hey guys. Sorry if this was covered already, but do you know any FREE stuff that is available for this BF? I've heard that Sound Toys are offering a free plugin. Have to go to grab that .
> 
> I'm saving for some analog stuff, so no libraries for me this year. 🙃








#81 - List of freebies to grab during Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Christmas/New Year promotions - 2022 Edition


Izotope's Audiolens is only any use if you have Neutron 4 / Ozone 10 (?)




vi-control.net





Have fun!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Indeed, Audiodeluxe is ~5 dollars more, but with MTransient included


Melda stuff is good and with the new UI a little more approachable, though still a way off other plugins, but they are quality. Personally I think MTransient is worth $5 plus you get deluxebucks off future purchases


----------



## Aphexa (Nov 24, 2022)

Crowe said:


> #81 - List of freebies to grab during Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Christmas/New Year promotions - 2022 Edition
> 
> 
> Izotope's Audiolens is only any use if you have Neutron 4 / Ozone 10 (?)
> ...


Oooh cheers 😎


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 24, 2022)

I actually don't want any freebies with my purchases, but no store gave me the option to remove them from my cart. This world... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dex (Nov 24, 2022)

elucid said:


> I'm curious what people use Plugin Doctor for. I know what it can do - and I'm tempted to get it as well - but how much do owners of it actually use it and for what purpose?


I'm not sure exactly what all I'll use it for yet, but so far I'm enjoying seeing exactly what my compressors do.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I actually don't want any freebies with my purchases, but no store gave me the option to remove them from my cart. This world... 🤷🏻‍♂️


You can always give them away in the for sale area, I did that recently with freebies I didn’t want.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

Markrs said:


> What I like about Novum is it does something that not many other synths could easily or as visually do (it is granular synth so I’m not saying it is not replicable in some form). I find we often buy duplicates in the hope that the new thing will be better, but it is nice to get something which is novel… niche, but definitely novel.
> 
> After saying this, you can demo it pretty easily and I recommend doing that as it is best not to spend money if it isn’t for you.


I think that what Novum does with samples can't be practicably replicated with any other commercial products. It has a very specific approach to deconstructing samples that leads to musical outcomes. The syntify adding of resonance? I think it's a sort of resynthesis, but I'm not sure which products might get close to this particular process.

Only the granular part can really be found elsewhere too. Not the same, but not necessarily better or worse.

The kind of sound you end up can be created by different means, which I guess is what you were saying. Perhaps with a combination of wave tables, resynthesis and granular effects. So it's not quite so special that it has discovered completely new kinds of sound!

I completely agree that Novum is genuinely novel. It's also a lot of fun and can achieve great sounding results very easily.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think that what Novum does with samples can't be practicably replicated with any other commercial products. It has a very specific approach to deconstructing samples that leads to musical outcomes. The syntify adding of resonance? I think it's a sort of resynthesis, but I'm not sure which products might get close to this particular process.
> 
> Only the granular part can really be found elsewhere too. Not the same, but not necessarily better or worse.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, I think the method it creates the sound is unique and with it comes such a wonderful simplicity through the user interface. To replicates these types of sounds would likely have to be done using methods like you mention and a lot of work and it would probably still sound different to Novum.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think that what Novum does with samples can't be practicably replicated with any other commercial products. It has a very specific approach to deconstructing samples that leads to musical outcomes. The syntify adding of resonance? I think it's a sort of resynthesis, but I'm not sure which products might get close to this particular process.
> 
> Only the granular part can really be found elsewhere too. Not the same, but not necessarily better or worse.
> 
> ...


Okay I grabbed Novum at JRR - so many synths to learn this year! Im good on Freebies the money was better LOL


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Okay I grabbed Novum at JRR - so many synths to learn this year! Im good on Freebies the money was better LOL


I have the same problem too many synths to learn, but I also have that problem with all the sample libraries. The nice thing about Novum being specialised is it isn’t a power synth and so is very approachable and easy to play around with.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 24, 2022)

I noticed impact sound works has their Black Friday and I picked up the shredded bundle of which I had everything but one so $34 for their new fretless... However the quantity of things that I have there did not drop the everything bundle down which now includes Tokyo Scoring Strings. I'll be waiting on that one.


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 24, 2022)

Auggh! Just got the Liquidsonics email. 
But my budget spreadsheet says I am done.
Sorry to all the vendors who are just now announcing their sales!


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 24, 2022)

Can anyone enlighten me on the VAT situation over at Best service. Going through the process of buying Symphobia but it only shows the price Excl VAT. I would expect when you get to the payment page it would show the full price including VAT but this doesn't seem to happen. Don't want to press the proceed button and get a nasty surprise!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on the VAT situation over at Best service. Going through the process of buying Symphobia but it only shows the price Excl VAT. I would expect when you get to the payment page it would show the full price including VAT but this doesn't seem to happen. Don't want to press the proceed button and get a nasty surprise!


I've always had tax added on their site. I can't remember when it shows up on the screen, though.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 24, 2022)

Seaboard Rise 2 for $1099

Roli sound packs: Orchestral Ensembles, Modern Pop, Deep House, Lo-Fi Hip-Hop
F'em sound packs: Cyberpunk, Cinematic Vistas

Novum
Novum sound pack: Particle Motion

El Rey

Vocalsynth 2


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I've always had tax added on their site. I can't remember when it shows up on the screen, though.


I did a test run right up to the page where you put your card details in and it still shows the price excluding VAT!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> I did a test run right up to the page where you put your card details in and it still shows the price excluding VAT!


Are you using dollars or Euros? I was paying in Euros.


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Are you using dollars or Euros? I was paying in Euros.


I'm in the uk but Best service shows up as dollars for me. Maybe I should send them a little email enquiry


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Just purchased the Infinite Series Bundle for $540. My bank account is screaming for me to stop the torture.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Just purchased the Infinite Series Bundle for $540. My bank account is screaming for me to stop the torture.


It is the purchase that will probably make my bank account unhappy too, but I have wanted to libraries for a long time.


----------



## Enc (Nov 24, 2022)

Just hit the button for Shreddage 3 Rock Band bundle and already picked up Sonixinema's Intimate Legato: Cello. So far so good...my wallet is already crying...and more days to come...


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 24, 2022)

Haven't bought anything yet, but I expect I'll be grabbing something.

My list of "bought" stuff is now longer than my list of "want" stuff.

I guess that's a good thing?? 

I am eyeing Cinesamples' Solo Strings, Cinebrass Complete (mostly for Sonore and Descant Horn, which have been in my cart more times than I can count), and PS Pacific if it comes out. Maybe LADD (I didn't know it had all those cool patterns and effects until recently). Also iZotope Production Suite 5 update because some of my older iZotope stuff isn't always working on my newer M1 – but, I think that can wait till next month too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> I'm in the uk but Best service shows up as dollars for me. Maybe I should send them a little email enquiry


You can switch it by choice by clicking the dollar sign in a circle. Maybe that will then get the tax to show up.

You may find that your payment doesn't go through in dollars. But you could always try it. After all, they are both equally foreign currencies for us (I'm also in the UK); so you wouldn't have done anything wrong.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 24, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> I did a test run right up to the page where you put your card details in and it still shows the price excluding VAT!


Well, if you'd like them to add 20% Vat, I'm sure they will.

The 'price excluding VAT' means the VAT has not been added to the price.

Best Service does not show the prices including VAT.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 24, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Seaboard Rise 2 for $1099
> 
> Roli sound packs: Orchestral Ensembles, Modern Pop, Deep House, Lo-Fi Hip-Hop
> F'em sound packs: Cyberpunk, Cinematic Vistas
> ...


14 TB WD external HDD for $220---was thinking of getting a 10 TB but the 14 TB was only $10 more.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 24, 2022)

So far:

- Audio Ollie LA Modern Percussion
- Cinesamples Drums of War 3
- Audio Imperia Solo (downloading right now)

Coming tomorrow:

- Ethera Gold Atlantis 2! YEAH!!


----------



## giwro (Nov 24, 2022)

Finally replaced my old 4-core i7 (2009!) with a shiny new 12-core and a 32” flatscreen. Still need to upgrade the RAM to 96 or 128 gb and get the sample libs installed… trying to decide whether to add a 4gb m2 or just swap the SSD drive out of the old machine. In armchair tests, the difference is shocking - working on noise reduction of some organ samples, and what usually took 30-40 seconds on the old machine is now 6-7.

When one considers that my next project has a good 100gb of samples to de-noise, the time savings could be considerable.

I may cave and get the AV Infinite bundle… I’ve been eyeing it for quite awhile. So far, resisting the urge to spend all of the profits from MY holiday sale 😂


----------



## cedricm (Nov 24, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Just added a nice cheapie to the list:
> Full One Man Tribe Catalog only $14.99


I may end up purchasing it given the price, but I wonder how usable it is, since reverb and sometimes non-percussions are baked in.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

giwro said:


> Finally replaced my old 4-core i7 (2009!) with a shiny new 12-core and a 32” flatscreen. Still need to upgrade the RAM to 96 or 128 gb and get the sample libs installed… trying to decide whether to add a 4gb m2 or just swap the SSD drive out of the old machine. In armchair tests, the difference is shocking - working on noise reduction of some organ samples, and what usually took 30-40 seconds on the old machine is now 6-7.
> 
> When one considers that my next project has a good 100gb of samples to de-noise, the time savings could be considerable.
> 
> I may cave and get the AV Infinite bundle… I’ve been eyeing it for quite awhile. So far, resisting the urge to spend all of the profits from MY holiday sale 😂


New hardware, especially a faster computer- incomparable! Life gets so much easier!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I may end up purchasing it given the price, but I wonder how usable it is, since reverb and sometimes non-percussions are baked in.


The good thing is you can use the drum loop as a starting off point and then replace them if you find the reverb to much, though personally I don't thing that is a big problem.

The other benefit to this is the use of drums and drum styles from around the world which you don't get so much from other drum loop libraries.


----------



## BasariStudios (Nov 24, 2022)

Seventh Heaven Pro, Cinematic Rooms Pro, BBO Zodiac, Arturia V9, Arturia FX3, IK MM Total Studio, FabFilter Essentials Bundle, DivisiMate, one more Novation Peak, one more Virus TI2 Desktop and few other things.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 24, 2022)

I caved and bought cineperc and cinebrass core. The deal was too good to pass up and it seems these 2 libraries are a mainstay with a lot of people.

I think cineperc will just be my default orchestral percussion from this point on.

Looking forward to cinebrass layering with infinite brass. And I also really like the soloists of century brass which I also own.

If I can't put together convincing brass mockups with these 3 amazing dedicated brass libraries, I should just quit trying to compose .


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Added BFD3 bought from PB as they have the best price for those in the UK, plus a freebie. I also took advantage of the glitch where you get 5 free expansion packs. 

To get those, register you BFD Serial in the activation manager you download. Then go to your account. It will show BFD and that you can get a free expansion and gives you a discount code. Instead of selecting just 1 select all 5, then use your code in the fastspring checkout and they all get discounted to $0.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2022)

Got NI's East Asia second hand (but used the BF price as reference)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2022)

Got Chromaphone and MTransient from Audiodeluxe.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Added: Cherry Audio The Stack #3 which turned out to be the exact same price for me as just buying the new GX80 but adds Miniverse and The Lowdown too. Cool ($59). Also purchased the excellent Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49).
> 
> Tally so far (I am starting to detect a flute themed BF):
> 
> ...


Updated tally:

1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)
3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)
6. Soundpaint Soprano saxophone ($15)
7. 8Dio glitchfest > Jenifer + Roula ($13.50)
8. Wellencraft TAMBORA, a fantastic new library by our own @JEPA ($29.99)
9. Synapse Audio DR1 - Deep Reverb rack extension for Reason (€17)
10. Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49)
11. Cherry Audio GX80 + Miniverse + Lowdown ($59) by upgrading to Synth Stack 3

NEW:
12. Crocus Soundware LIMINAL Vocal Textures Volume 1 ($35 with loyalty voucher)
13. Straight Ahead Samples Flugelhorn and Flutes (preorder) ($210)

I hope the number 14 slot will be Pacific Strings.

Edit: but Jasper needs to hurry up because I just learned about Pathfinder Violin by Ben Osterhouse haha


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Updated tally:
> 
> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
> 2. Zebra Legacy (free)
> ...


Zebra Legacy for free?
Damn I missed the 8dio glitch - would have loved getting those for that price!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Zebra Legacy for free?


It was free for ZebraHZ owners


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Damn I missed the 8dio glitch - would have loved getting those for that price!


Or these:


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2022)

Just got Dorico Elements. Some of the features I was interested in are only in Pro, but I am keen to give Dorico a go and couldn't justify Pro this time around. Also the stuff that Musescore have been releasing looks amazing and that is free!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Just got Dorico Elements. Some of the features I was interested in are only in Pro, but I am keen to give Dorico a go and couldn't justify Pro this time around. Also the stuff that Musescore have been releasing looks amazing and that is free!


I did the same. Am also trying out Musescore Pro+. Lots of great scores on there.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Am also trying out Musescore Pro+. Lots of great scores on there.


I have that as well. Not sure what you paid for it, but I have Musescore viewer on iOS, and they would do deal popups and I got it for £11 a year, and it auto-renews (though I do get notified well before if I want to cancel it).

I have taken full advantage of it, but it is low cost to have access to all those scores.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I have that as well. Not sure what you paid for it, but I have Musescore viewer on iOS, and they would do deal popups and I got it for £11 a year, and it auto-renews (though I do get notified well before if I want to cancel it).
> 
> I have taken full advantage of it, but it is low cost to have access to all those scores.


Free trial for now, after which the current offer is $69.98 a year.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Free trial for now, after which the current offer is $69.98 a year.


It has definitely been cheaper, so if you find it useful, worth waiting for a better deal.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2022)

Markrs said:


> It has definitely been cheaper, so if you find it useful, worth waiting for a better deal.


Thanks for the tip Mark, I will!


----------



## cqd (Nov 25, 2022)

So far got Spectre, the overloud modula, and liquidsonics..upgraded cinematic rooms to pro, picked up lustrous plates surround, illusion, and then for the sake of completion 7th heaven pro..
Cinesamples cine orchestra too, the chords thing..
still eyeing up the ssl guitar strip, the Gabriel Flute and maybe the need eq bundle from noise Ash, and the overloud pultec.. 
Talked myself out of tonex, and voxos..and might wait until summer to crossgrade to dorico..


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Or these:


Already have Anthology, but would have loved Ostinato for $7.5 
They are back to $60.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 25, 2022)

So far :
- Softube Model 84 (38€)
- Zebra legacy (99€)

I’m on the fence for True Strike 1 2.0 (108€) and VSL Molzner Organ (75€) and Spectre (50€)


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Softube Model 84 (38€)


Still tempted by that one


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 25, 2022)

So far I've bought:
Cinematic Studio Brass
Cinesamples 12 horn patch
Cinesamples Dulcimer
Cineperc
Keyscape 
Embertone Shire Whistle
Embertone Jubal Flute 
Embertone Recorders
Studio one 6 update
Olympus Elements
Photosynthesis
BFD

Still to buy:
Cinematic Strings 2
Seventh Heaven 
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

Possibly Cineharp, Keepforest Devastator and a cello library 

After that I'm DONE FOREVER 

I'll have everything I could possibly ever need, software and hardware


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 25, 2022)

Instrument
Audiobro LASS3 $329.00
Evolution Series WORLD PERCUSSION 2.0 $287.40
PlugInGuru Unify (*Omniverse I: The Beginning & DiscoverStation and CoreStation*) $49 @JRR shop Coupon:Groupe & $49.56
Slate + Ash CHOREOGRAPHS £179
Best Service NADA €100 @thomann
Plogue OPS7 , chipsynth SFC　$55
ilya efimov FRETLESS BASS €24

Effects
Melodyne 5 studio update $32,85 (Use 9.15 BestCoin)
Liquid Sonics Tai Chi $32.23 (Use Cinematic Room Pro,Seventh Heaven Pro,Illusion, HD Cart Owner Coupon) 
Goodhertz Tupe ,Farady LImiter,Midside,Lohi,Trem Control,Panpot $178 (SNS Discount 50% OFF Coupon)

Devicemeister Stepic (This isn't a deal, but it's the best sequencer out there!) €39


Fun for the Holiday Season!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> So far I've bought:
> Cinematic Studio Brass
> Cinesamples 12 horn patch
> Cinesamples Dulcimer
> ...


I look forward to hearing the music you make!


----------



## cqd (Nov 25, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> After that I'm DONE FOREVER
> 
> I'll have everything I could possibly ever need, software and hardware


Yeah..me too man..
I don't know what I'm going to do with all the money I save not buying samples and plugins..
Well, after infinite strings like..and CSP, obviously..And well, Chorus..And Dorico..
Well, in a couple of years I'll be able to start putting some money away..


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I look forward to hearing the music you make!


So do I, because if it's sh*t, I'll be very depressed after spending so much  But so far, almost every purchase I'm extremely happy with. Very playable and excellent sounding libraries. A couple I'd like to return but most of them are winners.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 25, 2022)

cqd said:


> Yeah..me too man..
> I don't know what I'm going to do with all the money I save not buying samples and plugins..
> Well, after infinite strings like..and CSP, obviously..And well, Chorus..And Dorico..
> Well, in a couple of years I'll be able to start putting some money away..


Haha, I haven't bought a plugin in a loooong time. Seventh Heaven will be my first in a year or two, and last for a year or two at least hopefully. There's only so many EQ's, delays and stuff you can have. I hope to follow the same path with sample libraries. Now I have access to every sound I could possibly want, so I really don't need any more. It would have to be completely game changing, and even then, I'll probably be used to using what I have. I don't know how Cineperc could be beaten, even by CSP. It couldn't be THAT revolutionary that I'd need it. We shall see though! 

For now, all I need is the above and a low tuned guitar and I have everything I've ever needed/wanted. Other than being down a staggering amount of cash, it's nice to know that nothing but myself can get in the way of making sweet sweet music 



***I'll probably be here next week looking for new libraries like yourself


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2022)

Nothing so far. As always, I had high hopes for "The Ton", but I'll be skipping this one this year also.

I'm still thinking about getting "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" and "Epic Choir" from Spitfire, despite a minuscule or non-existing BF discount. I'm also pondering about going straight for "Atlantis 2.0" at its intro price. This would be my first commercial vocal library, but as I'm using vocals and choirs rather sparingly, 2.0 could be an overkill for me at this time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Nothing so far. As always, I had high hopes for "The Ton", but I'll be skipping this one this year also.
> 
> I'm still thinking about getting "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" and "Epic Choir" from Spitfire, despite a minuscule or non-existing BF discount. I'm also pondering about going straight for "Atlantis 2.0" at its intro price. This would be my first commercial vocal library, but as I'm using vocals and choirs rather sparingly, 2.0 could be an overkill for me at this time.


I'm sure Atlantis is wonderful; I don't have it (yet) myself. But if you are worried about overkill, you could do worse than one of Karoryfer Samples vocal libraries for $19 currently.









Products


Karoryfer Samples



shop.karoryfer.com





Fluffy Audio's Simple Opera Singer is currently EURO 34. I haven't tried this one.









Simple Opera Singer


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com





And Bela D Media's vocal libraries are half price right now at Best Service:









Deals | Bela D Media - 50% OFF | bestservice.com


Bela D Media - Cyber Sale: 50% Off all Products through November 30th!




www.bestservice.com





Aside from Fluffy Audio, which I'm not sure about, these companies all have a number of sales throughout the year, as does Zero-G, so you wouldn't have to wait that long until another sale if you are unsure.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2022)

Many thanks for your effort and recommendations. However, I've done some research before and "Atlantis" seems like the optimal choice for my needs. 2.0 might be overkill but perhaps also a wise investment. I'll think about it some more.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 25, 2022)

My new Mac Studio arrived today. Perfect timing. 

While the time machine backup is running, I take my time to see if I come across anything else that I really want to have. CSS is not yet off the table, Aaron Venture has also been on my mind for a while. 

There is still time, so keep calm and count the remaining change.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 25, 2022)

Nucleus full! I got Nucleus lite a couple years ago, no idea why. 🤦‍♂️I have CSS, CSB, CSW, etc. so no need for it. I think I was drawn by AI's GUI and the sound lol, but didn't have the money for the full version so I never really used it. Anyway, I finally got the full version for just $146 so hopefully I'll actually use it this time. I really like the additional content they recently added.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 25, 2022)

Kinoko said:


> Instrument
> Audiobro LASS3 $329.00
> Evolution Series WORLD PERCUSSION 2.0 $287.40
> PlugInGuru Unify (*Omniverse I: The Beginning & DiscoverStation and CoreStation*) $49 @JRR shop Coupon:Groupe & $49.56
> ...


Excuse me, what is this SNS Discount 50% OFF?


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2022)

A few Wrongtools libraries, Soniccouture Nyckelharpas, AudioModern ATOM, the one VSL BBO pack I didn't realize I never bought (Altair) and I think I will pick up Genesis. 

Considered and passed on Symphobia 2&3 (already have ARO, all the Albions and BBO). Already have everything I want/need from VSL, UAD, Liquidsonics, Oeksound. I would have gotten the remaining ARO expansions I don't have but they are not on sale for BF.

The only big things I will purchase at some point are hypothetical VSL Synchron sordino strings/brass, solo strings and a full Zodiac-size string section.


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 25, 2022)

Igorianych said:


> Excuse me, what is this SNS Discount 50% OFF?


Goodhertz has a one-time 50% discount on all products by posting a track with a demo of the product on a social networking site and sending it to support.
Combine this with the Black Friday deal and you get a total discount of 68%!







FAQ | Goodhertz, Inc.







goodhertz.com




Do you have any educational discounts, or any discounts for that matter?​We occasionally run sales (follow us on Twitter or Instagram to be notified), but we don’t have any educational discounts. That said, we do have something better — & it’s for everyone, not just students. *Here it is*: If you use a Goodhertz plugin trial and post a _public_ video or track on SoundCloud, Instagram, or YouTube (like this), along with the Goodhertz plugin settings somewhere on the page (like this), let us know at [email protected]. If you do, we’ll send you a one-time 50%-off coupon (good for any combination of plugins, one-time per customer).

Learn how to copy/paste Goodhertz plugin settings here.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 25, 2022)

Kinoko said:


> Goodhertz has a one-time 50% discount on all products by posting a track with a demo of the product on a social networking site and sending it to support.
> Combine this with the Black Friday deal and you get a total discount of 68%!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 25, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Dominus Choir Pro upgrade (270 Euro)
> Originals Wurli (free)
> Metropolis Ark Ø (free)
> Symphobia Lumina 2.0 update (free)
> ...



Tai Chi (28 Euro)
HD Cart (22 Euro)
Zero-G Ethera Gold Atlantis 2.0 Upgrade (36 Euro)


----------



## Spid (Nov 25, 2022)

No purchase for me. 

I generally rarely buy anything on impulse because it’s new, hype or on sold. My purchases are always very calculated, so I won’t regret anything. And it’s been working pretty fine for me so far. I’m still working on building my Template with everything I already own, and I haven’t explore/exploited yet… so I’m not in urge to buy “something new” now.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 25, 2022)

Just bought Mockmill 200. Sale!

Plan was to buy MM100, but the MM200 was on BF sale. This is to grind own wheat, make own bread, but also to prepare early for dark future (the dark ages).

Yee!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2022)

PeterN said:


> but also to prepare early for dark future (the dark ages)


I take it is an entirely mechanical device then?


----------



## PeterN (Nov 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I take it is an entirely mechanical device then?


Electric.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Electric.



So this for when we enter the dark ages, but there is still electrical power.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Electric.



But you've got your own solar and wind power, right?

Still, it looks like a fantastic product. I'll stick to milling my flour with two stone discs for now, but I'm sorely tempted to upgrade!


----------



## PeterN (Nov 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But you've got your own solar and wind power, right?
> 
> Still, it looks like a fantastic product. I'll stick to milling my flour with two stone discs for now, but I'm sorely tempted to upgrade!


Not windpower. Only solar. But its been dark lately. That would be great to see the mills - or just hear the story. Dont want to hijack this thread, maybe you can put a picture-or-story in general forum one day. A mill thread. I think doc will agree, not stirring this thread. Or maybe, I start the thread one day, when it arrives. Said its 2 weeks with post, DHL.


----------



## Spid (Nov 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But you've got your own solar and wind power, right?


You would be surprised… 

A lot of people laughed to “preppers”, and yet during covid, those same people were fighting to get toilet paper. It’s all a matter of priorities and organizing yourself to be as much self depend as possible. It’s all a matter of “degrees” to how far you want to go and how much you have to rely on others, on the grid, on services, on supplies, on the government and such. Being “prepared”, doesn’t mean you hope for the worse, you just have a solution if/when the worse will come to you. Si vis pacem, para bellum


A little off-topic:

When I think about “Prepping”, I always tend to think about "circles" around me... from the closest to the further ones, which actually give some indication on what I'm relying on:

Circle 0: My body and my knowledge
Circle 1: My pockets, my EveryDayCarry
Circle 2: My small carry kits (urban, first aid, nature, etc...) 
Circle 3: My backpack, luggages…
Circle 4: My transport vehicles...
Circle 5: My home, my bug out location, my camp...
Circle 6: My neighbours, my community...
Circle 7: My Local/Public Services...
Circle 8: My Country…
Circle 9: My World…

And of course, when thinking about survivalism for “dark ages”, I always think about what would be the most important things I need to survive, from the most crucial (that we can't survive more than few minutes without) to the others (we can still live without them for a certain time).

1- Air
2- Water
3- Food
4- Clothes, Shelter & Intimacy
5- Medicine, Mental & Physical Health
6- Protection, Training, Security & Defense 
7- Information: Communication & Education
8- R&D: Sciences, Technologies & Discoveries
9- Transportation & Travels
10- Spirituality, Philosophy & Arts
11- Games, Competitions & Sports
12- Recreational & Entertainment
13- Hobbies

Your list might be different... some of your priorities too, I'm not claiming to know it all. Only the Top 5 or 6 are actually really a fact of priority (few minutes for Air, few days for water, few weeks for food and few months for health). But for everything else, we could actually "survive" without it for years... and for some, it's just some needs for the human race to continue to survive, not only ourselves. 

Also, this is not about thinking of the next nuclear holocaust, but sometimes just about critical events that can happen. We saw it with Covid, but also weather with Hurricane, snow, heatwave… or issues with Supply chain, shortage in basic items, etc… but also the tensions with war in Ukraine (mainly if you’re like me and living in Europe). It’s all just a matter of organizing your life while keeping in mind the different risks you can be exposed at each levels, and then their probability for them to happen.

My 2¢


----------



## ridgero (Nov 25, 2022)

Samsung M8 Display for 400,- :D


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2022)

khollister said:


> A few Wrongtools libraries, Soniccouture Nyckelharpas, AudioModern ATOM, the one VSL BBO pack I didn't realize I never bought (Altair) and I think I will pick up Genesis.
> 
> Considered and passed on Symphobia 2&3 (already have ARO, all the Albions and BBO). Already have everything I want/need from VSL, UAD, Liquidsonics, Oeksound. I would have gotten the remaining ARO expansions I don't have but they are not on sale for BF.
> 
> The only big things I will purchase at some point are hypothetical VSL Synchron sordino strings/brass, solo strings and a full Zodiac-size string section.


If you ever write something with the Nyckelharpas, I'd really love to hear it!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Many thanks for your effort and recommendations. However, I've done some research before and "Atlantis" seems like the optimal choice for my needs. 2.0 might be overkill but perhaps also a wise investment. I'll think about it some more.


Unfortunately, I just learned that the original "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" is no longer available for purchase... it is now completely replaced by the new 2.0 version.


----------



## IgneousOne (Nov 25, 2022)

Audiobrewers Delay:








ab Delay — Audio Brewers


Designed with a plug-and-play mentality: It simply WORKS! Natively compatible with Mono, Stereo and Ambisonics (1st, 2nd and 3rd Order) Signals. Presence and Width Control of the Dry signal Four independent delays, in Parallel or Serial mode. Each with Spatial Transformation for three-dime




www.audiobrewers.com




and got their free 'Doverb' on offer. 

Excellent, unique plugins - I'm just scratching the surface at present, but they are certainly rewarding experimentation.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 25, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Bioscape
> Lunaris
> Abbey Road One - Low Percussion


Sooo.... added:
Infinite Brass
Infinite Woodwinds
Mechanicals Designed
Zebra Legacy
Ethera Atlantis upgrade 
La Fisarmonica
AizerX Classic Trailer Toolkit
CinePiano
Randy's Celeste 
Shadow (vocal pack by Amy Kirkpatrick)

Firecharger
Firemaster
Firepresser
Pro-MB
Saturn 2
Spectre
Trackspacer

I was also hoping to get Pacific Strings, Tokyo Scoring Strings and Rhodope II, but they are not on sale, so I'm hoping for December


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2022)

Spid said:


> You would be surprised…
> 
> A lot of people laughed to “preppers”, and yet during covid, those same people were fighting to get toilet paper. It’s all a matter of priorities and organizing yourself to be as much self depend as possible. It’s all a matter of “degrees” to how far you want to go and how much you have to rely on others, on the grid, on services, on supplies, on the government and such. Being “prepared”, doesn’t mean you hope for the worse, you just have a solution if/when the worse will come to you. Si vis pacem, para bellum
> 
> ...


I don't want to pull the thread off topic further - it's more of a Off Topics - General Musings thing, probably. But thanks for posting that; it's fascinating.

And whoever you are, there's someone who'd laugh at you; whatever you do, whatever you think, however you live.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 25, 2022)

November is terrible for my wallet this year once again thanks to this forum:

Originals Wurli (free)

Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion

drums (UJAM)

braaass (UJAM)

Black Weekend Core 2022 (Ambient Guitars)

Aperture - Cassette Symphony

Metropolis Ark Ø (OT)

Drones (OT)

Genesis (Audiobro)

I would have liked to buy the Ark bundle, but I have enough orchestral libraries that I haven't really used it yet.

I think that for professional reasons I can't spend enough time on music and the purchases are a substitute satisfaction. This is bad!

Translated with DeepL


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 25, 2022)

This fall has been nothing but sales (EDU + the rest) so it’s hard to figure where BF even started. But I guess CineBrass Complete for $199, Waves Platinum for $60 and IK Total Studio 3.5 MAX for 99€ qualify. 8dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds for $45 feels more like a regular price after that glitch sale.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 25, 2022)

Just a few things, so far: Damage II and two instrument packs for Pianoteq.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 25, 2022)

Summing up again:


WERNERBROS said:


> Summing up
> Bought:
> Divisimate
> Gulffoss
> ...


Just added to the list:
Liquidsonics Pro bundle (Seventh Heaven Pro + Cinematic Rooms Pro)

New stuff (today):

Oeksound Soothe 2
Riffendium 4
Rigid Audio ALL INSTRUMENTS BUNDLE
MASTER THE SCORE: Hybrid Orchestral Composition and Sound - Didn't plan to purchase it, but... 

___________________________________________________

BBCSO pro, Project Colossal and Synchron Prime still on hold.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Just purchased unify. Hard to pass up on sale for $50 right now.


----------



## Vik (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m considering NI Una Corda (and possibly NI Noire), a Dorico update, Embertone Joshua Bell and 1955 Walker (Steinway) – and a HP Laserprinter. There are some good string libraries out there as well (Audiobro MSS, Berlin Symphonic and Con Sordino Strings, Spitfire Appassionata…), but most likely some good falafel and hummus is the only thing I’ll buy this Friday.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 25, 2022)

Ugh, this is more like GAS Anonymous, now we have to confess how we gave in... my name is Paulie and I have GAS problem. I'll leave that where it is.

Well, I wasn't planning on too much spending, but you either go big or go home, so a total of 1600 bucks went out the door for the two things on my "One Day Wish List" because the prices were lowest ever, and surprisingly it's hardware:

Dell 38" curved monitor that's 3840x1600, tons of real estate, and I've always wanted a curved monitor after I got one a few years ago (34"), had my wife try it out first and it's been on her desk ever since. 

Neumann KM 184, small diaphragm condenser mic, to go with my C414 large diaphragm. KM 184 is magic on acoustic guitars which I play. It's only two mics but my mic locker is complete.

Recovery nicely from sticker shock, which is keeping me from any library purchases, lol.

Actually picked up a few smaller components for the new tower I'm planning to build, but nothing over a hundred bucks so not worth leaving details... costs more than that just to watch a new library demo. After the hook is set.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 25, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Unfortunately, I just learned that the original "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" is no longer available for purchase... it is now completely replaced by the new 2.0 version.


Actually, it still is...

https://www.bestservice.com/ethera_gold_atlantis.html


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 25, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> So far for me
> 
> Damage 2
> Quadrachor
> ...


Smart:EQ3 managed to get it for €35 from Sonible, might have been a glitch
Cinematic Rooms Pro
Tai Chi reverb
Audiothings Minibit for £11 just to get the Audiothings Bubbles and MfreeformAnalogEQ freebies from Loot Audio
Sononym sample manager

Got some money left but trying to decide what to spend it on, between True Strike, LADD, Pandora and Symphonic Destruction or Sunset Strings & Nightfall bundle


----------



## stigbn (Nov 25, 2022)

I got Damage 2 and I probably don't buy more this time, as I'm in the middle of moving - no time.
I'm actually not that happy about Damage 2 unlike most people here - I find it hard to mix with my other sounds, unlike the 'Darwin Percussion' from Albion One which I think mixes well and sounds good, but I needed some more variation and more 'precise' attacks. Maybe I should have gotten spitfire's Hammers instead, when I listen to demos I think I like the sound of that one more. But it could also just be because I'm not that much into writing epic stuff, but one of the reasons I got it, was that I like to learn writing more epic stuff, so maybe I'll be more positive in a year or so.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 25, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Haven't bought anything yet, but I expect I'll be grabbing something.
> 
> My list of "bought" stuff is now longer than my list of "want" stuff.
> 
> ...


My wish list is expanding.

I’ve added the new Sonixinema Legato cello. Does anyone not like that one? (Lol)

It’s almost making me think of grabbing the Sonixinema bundle instead of the Cinestrings Solo bundle. Off to find some threads!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> My wish list is expanding.
> 
> I’ve added the new Sonixinema Legato cello. Does anyone not like that one? (Lol)
> 
> It’s almost making me think of grabbing the bundle instead of the Cinestrings Solo bundle. Off to find some threads!


That is the problem when you are watching the sales. You learn about more and more things, or are reminded, and typically end up wanting more and more!


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 25, 2022)

My daughter turned nine on this Black Friday.
She wanted to celebrate her birthday at this specific seafood restaurant in Malmo Sweden.





Johan P – Lilla Torg







www.johanp.nu





So far that's my only BF purchase.
Food.

Cheers,
Anders


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 25, 2022)

Anthony said:


> Actually, it still is...
> 
> https://www.bestservice.com/ethera_gold_atlantis.html



I suggest to refers to Zero-G... or wait that the V2 will be on Best Service..

because if you have coupon problem for the upgrade... than you know why...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2022)

Anders Wall said:


> My daughter turned nine on this Black Friday.
> She wanted to celebrate her birthday at this specific seafood restaurant in Malmo Sweden.
> 
> 
> ...


Far better way to spend on this Friday. Hope she enjoyed it and congratulations 🎉👍🏻


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 25, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Just purchased unify. Hard to pass up on sale for $50 right now.


I am not exactly sure what the hype is about. It is a plugin for making multies, which includes some fx, midi fx and samples. What am i missing?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 25, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> I am not exactly sure what the hype is about. It is a plugin for making multies, which includes some fx, midi fx and samples. What am i missing?


+400 or so presets incorporating numerous free plugins plus multi presets for many commercial synths.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 25, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> I am not exactly sure what the hype is about. It is a plugin for making multies, which includes some fx, midi fx and samples. What am i missing?











Nektarine Manual







nektartech.com





Does similar except it's free although I'm not sure if you must have a Nektar controller in order to get it but the integration with Nektar controllers is amazing and well worth getting one for it


----------



## Rapollo (Nov 25, 2022)

Dune 3 and the LiquidSonics Pro Bundle (CRP upgrade from standard and SHP) 👌
A fine haul this year


----------



## method1 (Nov 25, 2022)

LASS3. And some cat food.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 25, 2022)

This is my tally:

CineBrass Complete (CineSamples) 199 USD

Intimate Studio Strings (8Dio) 13.5 USD

Intimate Studio Brass (8Dio) 12.5 USD

Intimate Studio Woodwinds (8Dio) 13.5 USD

Kontakt 7 Upgrade (Native-Instruments) 99 EUR

Fluid Chords (AudioPluginDeals) 24.99 USD

Alto Flute (Soundpaint) 10 USD

Tenor Sax (Soundpaint) 15 USD

Soprano Sax (Soundpaint) 15 USD

Aurora Choir (VSTBuzz) 19 EUR

Orchestrator (ProjectSAM) 69.30 EUR

Animator (ProjectSAM) 69.30 EUR

Orchestral Chords (CineSamples) 35 USD

Palette Series Complete (AudioPluginDeals) 149 USD

Total: Apx. 750 USD


----------



## LostintheBardo (Nov 25, 2022)

peterharket said:


> This is my tally:
> 
> CineBrass Complete (CineSamples) 199 USD
> 
> ...


What is your favourite(s) out of that list so far?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi @peterharket,

How were you able to get these three Soundpaint libraries for _half _the current selling price?


----------



## Technostica (Nov 25, 2022)

Anthony said:


> Hi @peterharket,
> 
> How were you able to get these three Soundpaint libraries for _half _the current selling price?


Those look like Crossgrade prices for people that own the 8Dio instruments that are related to them.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 25, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> I am not exactly sure what the hype is about. It is a plugin for making multies, which includes some fx, midi fx and samples. What am i missing?


The multis between any rompler or synth plus velocity and midi note splits for each instrument plus effects per instrument plus 20 other features I haven't learned yet about it . I think it has a huge amount of presets as well and you can add and save your own.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 25, 2022)

2TB NVME and a PCIx adapter ( my other two NVME slots on the Mobo are full ;p )​OT Metropolis Ark Ø: $0.00 ( Free upgrade)​OT Drones: $128.00 ( Intro Pricing )​OT RAdome: $49.00 ( Intro Pricing )​SFA Speculative Memories : $29.00​SFA Wurli : $0.00 ( Free Upgrade)​SFA Goldfinger Percussion : $29.00​SFA Joey Santiago Guitars : $48.00​SFA Igneous electric cello: $19.00​SFA Aluphone : $9.00 ( with gift card )​Audiobro Genesis : $169.00​Zynaptiq Morph : $99.00​REFX Vanguard 2 : $79.00 (Yes!!! I can use my old soundbanks I created 15 years ago) trancegates mmm baby​In q:​Completing the Tina bundle​MSS​OT Creative Soundpack ( I really just want Amber, Arbos, Umbra and Loire ) but … bundles!!!​OT Berlin Con Sordino and Muted brass —- probably have to wait for December to get those sales.​


----------



## Windbag (Nov 25, 2022)

While I'm tallying up VIs and controllers I want in a desperate attempt to make decisions based on total expenditure, I have thusfar purchased one 3D printer 🤣 (they were selling out)


----------



## elpedro (Nov 25, 2022)

Okay, well I wanted to make it 2 years in a row of nothing! Epic fail! Ended up buying the plug-in alliance everything bundle, could not resist at the $399 price.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh wait, there was a third specific BF purchase, how did I forget... more hardware. Got this for $100 off, free shipping and no tax. Arrived today, just assembled it. I'm DONE with cheap chairs, too large for those, this one is built like a tank for us big-uns, weighs 70 pounds:









PL6800


Vertagear PL6800 | Most Comfortable Chair for Big Guy Waterfall and Wide Seat design to prevent blockage of blood circulation throughout your legs. A bigger size gaming chair with build in ContourMax™ Lumbar, instintively flexible, contouring your body to shift to different positions to retain...




www.vertagear.com





That means I officially broke the $2K mark... what on earth...


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 25, 2022)

Meanwhile I have entered the Soundscape world with Dunescape ($35 with referral code). Next time I have spare money I'll probably add Oliver Codd's 12-string and the tenor sax to my melange kitchen.

Also bought Instachord 2 with all its expansions for $30 from WA Productions.

Returned my unregistered Reason+ code to Thomann for a refund, because I was already feeling overloaded with the stuff I already have, and have also been thinking of subbing to UAD Spark or Slate Digital All Access or both.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 25, 2022)

Cinebrass Bundle
V Collection 9 upgrade
Neural DSP Rabea
Neural DSP Darkglass
Audio Imperia Nucleus crossgrade
Audio Imperia Areia crossgrade
ProjectSAM Symphobia 4
Ethera Atlantis upgrade
Vanguard 2 upgrade

and that's it for me.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Just bought spectre to beef up infinite brass. @Trash Panda needs another commission from wavesfactory.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> I am not exactly sure what the hype is about. It is a plugin for making multies, which includes some fx, midi fx and samples. What am i missing?


Having watched the video, I still don't see the point of this product, for me, unless perhaps in a live environment.
It's mostly based on free synths and utilities, that anybody can setup on their own computers, such as Dexed or BlueArp.
I'd rather do it myself and have a much wider choice of midi helpers, effects and synths.
One is also fully dependent on the devs replicating the presets of commercial synths and libraries in Unify.
At least in Studio One, which offers great facilities for creating multi instruments, managing all kind of presets and powerful 'audio loops', I don't feel the need for another product.
But to each his own.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> 2TB NVME and a PCIx adapter ( my other two NVME slots on the Mobo are full ;p )​OT Metropolis Ark Ø: $0.00 ( Free upgrade)​OT Drones: $128.00 ( Intro Pricing )​OT RAdome: $49.00 ( Intro Pricing )​SFA Speculative Memories : $29.00​SFA Wurli : $0.00 ( Free Upgrade)​SFA Goldfinger Percussion : $29.00​SFA Joey Santiago Guitars : $48.00​SFA Igneous electric cello: $19.00​SFA Aluphone : $9.00 ( with gift card )​Audiobro Genesis : $169.00​Zynaptiq Morph : $99.00​REFX Vanguard 2 : $79.00 (Yes!!! I can use my old soundbanks I created 15 years ago) trancegates mmm baby​In q:​Completing the Tina bundle​MSS​OT Creative Soundpack ( I really just want Amber, Arbos, Umbra and Loire ) but … bundles!!!​OT Berlin Con Sordino and Muted brass —- probably have to wait for December to get those sales.​


If you do anything to your taste with Morph, please share.
I've demoed the plugin, but was not capable enough to achieve worthy results with it.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 25, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Having watched the video, I still don't see the point of this product, for me, unless perhaps in a live environment.
> It's mostly based on free synths and utilities, that anybody can setup on their own computers, such as Dexed or BlueArp.
> I'd rather do it myself and have a much wider choice of midi helpers, effects and synths.
> One is also fully dependent on the devs replicating the presets of commercial synths and libraries in Unify.
> ...


I think I got way too excited about the potential to create performance multis for certain orchestral library layerings with keyboard/velocity splits and then save them off without the DAW caring what's going on. To my cubase template, my unify multi is just a black box instrument. Maybe there's other ways to do this in cubase and I've wasted money but the tool itself seems capable.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Pretty tame haul for me this year:
> 
> OT Ark Collection (was really just completing my bundle for Ark 5 and 0 at an absurd low price)
> Pre-order for Tokyo Scoring Drums (pretty much instantly in for anything out of this series)
> ...


Whoops! Spoke too soon. Time to call it quits methinks.

Added:

Impact Soundwords Shreddage Drums ($36 in a complete your bundle deal)
Impact Soundworks Shreddage Amp XTC
Spitfire Studio Strings Professional
Sptifire Studio Brass Professional
Spitfire Studio Woodwinds Professional
UVI Drum Designer ($4 after $100 voucher )


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Whoops! Spoke too soon. Time to call it quits methinks.
> 
> Added:
> 
> ...


Damn! Did you get the studio pro bundle?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Damn! Did you get the studio pro bundle?


Nope. It was cheaper to get them individually.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Nope. It was cheaper to get them individually.


Did you own the standard version first? Or did you get pro version straght away?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Did you own the standard version first? Or did you get pro version straght away?


I just went straight to Pro after watching Youtube videos.

I'm still trying to figure out who's bright idea it was to use Tree 1 instead of Mic Mix 1 for the standard versions. 99% sure it's why the Studio series is so maligned.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 26, 2022)

LostintheBardo said:


> What is your favourite(s) out of that list so far?


I have to say that cinebrass does indeed sound amazing. I remember I was surprised by how good the first note I put down (can’t remember if it was core or pro I tried first).

Then I have to say the the intimate studio series has grown on me a lot. They come without a dime of reverb, so initially I was a bit disappointed, but after slapping on the stock Kontakt algorithmic reverb, they actually sound very good - the woodwinds and brass that is. The strings are not the best.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 26, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> November is terrible for my wallet this year once again thanks to this forum:
> 
> Originals Wurli (free)
> 
> ...


In the night I have bought against all financial reason after studying very many videos yet the ARK bundle.

Now I hope that I will also use it wisely!


----------



## xanderscores (Nov 26, 2022)

I thought I'm saving the inflation-plagued economy by spending money that will otherwise lose value anyway, so this is what I got:

* Damage 2 (as a recipe against my old-fashioned style of composing)
* Metropolis Bundle (in fact 0 and 5, for sake of completeness and for those beautiful moving chord inversion strings)
* Albion Tundra (for a special project that requires this absurd variety of string techniques and also the overblown winds)
* Sonuscore Chroma (because it sounds nice)
* Samplicity Berlin Studio (because I got a lot of dry samples which I'd like to put in a decent room)

So far very happy with those!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

Oh no. If this keeps up I may end up getting both Arturia FX 3 and V-Collection 9.

Please send help.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I've got everything I want at the moment:
> 
> 
> Acousticsamples vHorns Brass and Saxophones
> ...


I've upgraded Dorico from Elements to Pro. The cut down Engrave mode in Elements is infuriating to someone with OCD.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Oh no. If this keeps up I may end up getting both Arturia FX 3 and V-Collection 9.
> 
> Please send help.


This is an intervention.

Last year I got carried away and bought lots of synths and processing software.

One year later, I still haven't managed to learn how to use it all properly.

So my advice to you, carefully considered in the light of hard-won experience is to

Cont.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Part 2.

BUY IT ALL!! 
ALL OF IT! 
BUY IT!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Part 2.
> 
> BUY IT ALL!!
> ALL OF IT!
> BUY IT!


I thank you for your prompt intervention. I will now continue to buy all the things.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Oh no. If this keeps up I may end up getting both Arturia FX 3 and V-Collection 9.
> 
> Please send help.


Het zijn serieus echt goede collecties. Zelfs de piano modellen in V9 zijn echt gaaf. Dus ik sta achter de keuze. Proceed!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Het zijn serieus echt goede collecties. Zelfs de piano modellen in V9 zijn echt gaaf. Dus ik sta achter de keuze. Proceed!


You do realise that everyone on VI-Control is actually Dutch, don't you? You'll need another language to send secret messages about how cool the Arturia pianos are.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You do realise that everyone on VI-Control is actually Dutch, don't you? You'll need another language to send secret messages about how cool the Arturia pianos are.


I was feeling extremely lazy, that’s all. And thought that speaking to Crowe in his native tongue would add the necessary sense of gravitas. As an approval by the elderly.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 26, 2022)

Updated list which includes stuff I've purchased over the BF period which wasn't particularly part of a BF sale but had introductory pricing, just regular price or free.

*Sonixinema Intimate Legato Cello* (Introductory 30% off)
*OT Drones* (Introductory price)
*OT Metropolis Ark Ø* (Free as I have all the Arks)
*Cinesamples CineBrass Core + Pro* (65% off) - still debating whether to get their Cineharp as I don't currently have a dedicated Harp VI.
*Spitfire Audio Fractured Strings* (Back to Introductory price) - disappointing sale from SA but this was the only library from them that was on my wishlist anyway and being as it is a relatively new library, didn't really expect any more discount.
*AudioBro MSS + Genesis Children's Choir* (55% and 58% off respectively) - purchased these before their actual BF sale on a misunderstanding. In short, AudioBro have been superb and refunded me the difference in their pre-BF and BF sale prices. Top notch customer service to match their products.
*Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro* (40% off with loyalty discount on top of sale price) - this one was a bit unexpected but too good an offer to miss.
*Indiginus The Banjo* (Regular price) - no BF sale on this one but a great little Banjo VI that's at a reasonable normal price anyway.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You do realise that everyone on VI-Control is actually Dutch, don't you? You'll need another language to send secret messages about how cool the Arturia pianos are.


Always knew you were Dutchie in disguise!


----------



## evilantal (Nov 26, 2022)

I've only bought the Atlantis 2 upgrade yet, but I have a lot on my radar that I'm still fretting over.. Missed all the glitches unfortunately

Audio Imperia Cerberus
Audio Imperia Nucleus upgrade
Keepforest Devastator
Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction
Sonixinema Intimate Cello Legato
NeuralDSP Archetype Plini
XILS-lab PolyKB III
Performance Samples Solos of the Sea Violin A
Performance Samples Angry Brass Pro


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I was feeling extremely lazy, that’s all. And thought that speaking to Crowe in his native tongue would add the necessary sense of gravitas. As an approval by the elderly.


Håller med. Ibland blir jag också lat och orkar inte byta språk på min telefon. Auto korrekt brukar bli helt hejkon-bacon då. Tar en stund innan jag ser det.

OT: har fortfarande inte köpt något. Upptäckte återigen att jag älskar Infinite serien och började med en ny låt idag. Kanske lägger upp den ikväll när lillan sover


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I was feeling extremely lazy, that’s all. And thought that speaking to Crowe in his native tongue would add the necessary sense of gravitas. As an approval by the elderly.


Elderly! Pah! You're in your prime!


----------



## LostintheBardo (Nov 26, 2022)

Do you have Berlin Brass? I have it and I wonder if Cinebrass would be worth adding, hence my question?


peterharket said:


> I have to say that cinebrass does indeed sound amazing. I remember I was surprised by how good the first note I put done (can’t remember if it was core or pro I tried first).
> 
> Then I have to say the the intimate studio series has grown on me a lot. They come without a dime of reverb, so initially I was a bit disappointed, but after slapping on the stock Kontakt algorithmic reverb, they actually sound very good - the woodwinds and brass that is. The strings are not the best.


Yoj


----------



## peterharket (Nov 26, 2022)

LostintheBardo said:


> Do you have Berlin Brass? I have it and I wonder if Cinebrass would be worth adding, hence my question?
> 
> Yoj


No, I don't have Berlin Brass - I'm covered on brass with CineBrass!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 26, 2022)

Well the best thing I bought was the very reasonably priced upgrade from Pianoteq 7 to 8. It has pretty much transformed my opinion of Pianoteq from "don't like the plasticky tone"" to "Oooh Matron !"

I also bought Divisimate on sale - I have only had limited time with it, but for a pianist like myself, it looks to be a very impressive time-saver, and interesting tool for live performance too.

I also bought Tai Chi and Head 5 from Liquidsonics for $ 52 the pair after stacking the discounts. Frankly, for that price it seems rude not to.

I have been umming and ahhing over the Infinite series and Cineperc, but I think I will have to abstain.

My fabulous wife is a photography fan, and loves nothing more that photographing our collection of Labradors in the Yorkshire countryside. She has just explained the extent of the brownie points I will receive by ordering her the new iPhone 14 Pro Max.

See you down the Apple Store......


----------



## chrisav (Nov 26, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Håller med. Ibland blir jag också lat och orkar inte byta språk på min telefon. Auto korrekt brukar bli helt hejkon-bacon då. Tar en stund innan jag ser det.
> 
> OT: har fortfarande inte köpt något. Upptäckte återigen att jag älskar Infinite serien och började med en ny låt idag. Kanske lägger upp den ikväll när lillan sover


Tror aldri jeg har hørt uttrykket "hejkon-bacon" før, men nå kommer jeg definitivt til å innlemme det i vokabularet mitt fremover. Så får du heller ha meg unnskyldt hvis det teller som språklig "appropriering" 😜


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I just went straight to Pro after watching Youtube videos.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who's bright idea it was to use Tree 1 instead of Mic Mix 1 for the standard versions. 99% sure it's why the Studio series is so maligned.


If the standard versions had a Mix1 (or Mix2) I would never have bought Pro. It would be absolutely enough for me (just for me, maybe not for someone). I left only samples of two Mixes on the SSD to save space. (But I guess I'll grow up to closed mics soon. I love Pro Strings but couldn't use the standard version.


----------



## RudyS (Nov 26, 2022)

I am really not gassing this season. For now i have most of the tools in place.

I picked up Noire though at 50% off, because addictive keys piano was not doing it for me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

evilantal said:


> I've only bought the Atlantis 2 upgrade yet, but I have a lot on my radar that I'm still fretting over.. Missed all the glitches unfortunately
> 
> Audio Imperia Cerberus
> Audio Imperia Nucleus upgrade
> ...


That is an awefully nice collection right there.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 26, 2022)

Helix Native
Pianoteq upgrade


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2022)

UAD Ultimate 11

£7.53 per plugin.

👍


----------



## Orchestrata (Nov 26, 2022)

After a lot of thought and looking at my upcoming projects I went with @TheUnfinished 's complete bundle. I've had so much fun and learned so much from the few sets I already own that I couldn't think of a better bang-for-buck Black Friday deal. (Luckily Ark 0 was a free addition for me or I'd have gone for that, too )


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

RudyS said:


> I am really not gassing this season. For now i have most of the tools in place.
> 
> I picked up Noire though at 50% off, because addictive keys piano was not doing it for me.


I have heavyocity ascend and still couldn't resist buying noire on sale. Ascend is beautiful and I'm still going to use it for a lot of the amazing presets and inspiring sound design. That being said, noire just speaks to me. Something about that deep tone with the resonance turned up.


----------



## Pappaus (Nov 26, 2022)

Updated Studio One
bought a 27” monitor
cinematic studio solo strings
Gulfoss 
i went over during the regular year as well so I have to stop myself now

hope everyone is having a wonderful Black Friday sale


----------



## jazzr (Nov 26, 2022)

J-M said:


> Waiting for Noteperformer 3 to go on sale (not sure if they do those)...That's it. Probably.


I picked up Noteperformer 3 at Thomann for US $103


----------



## cedricm (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Whoops! Spoke too soon. Time to call it quits methinks.
> 
> Added:
> 
> ...


When did you get the UVI voucher?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2022)

update:

Ujam Mellow 2
Toontrack EZBass with Upright
Toontrack EZKeys with Epic 2
Acoustic Samples Horns and Saxes


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 26, 2022)

cedricm said:


> When did you get the UVI voucher?


During that last big Falcon sale.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2022)

Got SF Fragile String Evolutions for $54, plus Chrysalis for $29, and the Aluphone for $19. Also got Ethera Gold Atlantis 2 upgrade for $29. Then for free got the two Symphobia updates and the two SF total performance updates for SSO. That may be it for the weekend. So plenty of new instruments to work through.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Updated tally:
> 
> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
> 2. Zebra Legacy (free)
> ...


1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)
3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)
6. Soundpaint Soprano saxophone ($15)
7. 8Dio glitchfest > Jenifer + Roula ($13.50)
8. Wellencraft TAMBORA, a fantastic new library by our own @JEPA ($29.99)
9. Synapse Audio DR1 - Deep Reverb rack extension for Reason (€17)
10. Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49)
11. Cherry Audio GX80 + Miniverse + Lowdown ($59) by upgrading to Synth Stack 3
12. Crocus Soundware LIMINAL Vocal Textures Volume 1 ($35 with loyalty voucher)
13. Straight Ahead Samples Flugelhorn and Flutes (preorder) ($210)

Added:

14. Dan Keen’s Soft Strings Textures (€79)


----------



## Evans (Nov 26, 2022)

Gave in on *Wavesfactory Spectre*. It's my first GAS in a long while.
I bailed on *Tarilonte's Accordions 2* (it was only for the nuisance of bringing out mine when I just want to sketch... might go for a single purchase).
My only other purchase has been the *Zero-G Atlantis *upgrade to v2.
Balkan Ethnic Orchestra is tempting since my crossgrade is a mere €165, but I only want about half of the instruments in it...


----------



## DarkShinryu (Nov 26, 2022)

I think I'm done for this black friday. I tried to be a good boy and not spend too much for once!
I had a budget of 1000€ but I ended up spending "only" around 430.

Joshua Bell Violin
GGD One Kit Wonder Metal
SoundID Reference (Headphone version)
Gullfoss
The God Particle


----------



## TheRitornello (Nov 26, 2022)

*Update #2...*

Hardware: 

2TB T7 Shield SSD (x2)
VI's:

ST WG2 MK2 Piano
ST Harpsichord
ST Virginal
OM Infinite Bundle
SI Cymbology
SI Bamboo Stick Ensemble
SI IP Soprano Voice
SI Little Epic Percussion
8Dio Roula
8Dio Laurie
EPS Tom Superball
EPS Cinematic Gongs
Experimenta Harpsichord
Effects:

FabFilter Pro-Q3  
SSL Native FlexVerb
Reelight PRO
MReverbMB (gift)
HoRNet SpringVerb, Tape, Multicomp Plus MK2, Harmonics Pro

Will buy:

Powered Docking Station -- dreaming of a Cyber Monday discount on Caldigit... 
Mouse with Tracball -- Cyber Monday deal please?

Will still consider if there is a Cyber Monday discount:

Akai MPK Mini Plus 37 key controller
Otherwise I am done. Absolutely done.  Well, I think. I will glance at APD's final list of deals perhaps, but it would take something spectacular that fills a real gap at a low price point to pull much. I'm ready to explore my new (and existing) arsenal for a year or so...


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Got SF Fragile String Evolutions for $54, plus Chrysalis for $29, and the Aluphone for $19. Also got Ethera Gold Atlantis 2 upgrade for $29. Then for free got the two Symphobia updates and the two SF total performance updates for SSO. That may be it for the weekend. So plenty of new instruments to work through.


Is chrysalis a hidden gem? I can't find much of any opinion on it on vi control.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

DarkShinryu said:


> I think I'm done for this black friday. I tried to be a good boy and not spend too much for once!
> I had a budget of 1000€ but I ended up spending "only" around 430.
> 
> Joshua Bell Violin
> ...


Another god particle / gullfoss investor. Loving the sound on the master so far!


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 26, 2022)

Well, I can happily say I managed to grab myself both Studio One 6 Pro and HOOPUS in one go! And I am very excited to get all I can out of them!
Also grabbed Neoverb earlier in the month since it was, what...$20?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Draco Solis said:


> Well, I can happily say I managed to grab myself both Studio One 6 Pro and HOOPUS in one go! And I am very excited to get all I can out of them!
> Also grabbed Neoverb earlier in the month since it was, what...$20?


Excellent choices!


----------



## Xabierus Music (Nov 26, 2022)

Cinematic Studio Strings :D!


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

Windbag said:


> While I'm tallying up VIs and controllers I want in a desperate attempt to make decisions based on total expenditure, I have thusfar purchased one 3D printer 🤣 (they were selling out)


Now you can make your own controllers


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 26, 2022)

Wanted to give a full rundown. As expected I went over budget. These are November Purchases. $2051 total over $1000 budget LOL. Special attention to Impact Soundworks Upgrade your Shreddage for really cheap! Frettless Rocks... *Sonic Zest* has some amazing sounds dozens of libraries 1 sale per year Hammers and Waves WOW. And I really love Abbey Road Low Percussion. Failed negotiations with Impact Soundworks Everything Bundle, Straight Ahead Bundle. Soundirons Omega. Succeeded negations on CineSample Sonore. Love the Fretless Bass, Love the Violin Bass - some much to explore this year!

Intros:

Orchestral Tools: Transit Intro - $30

Waldorf: Streichfett Intro - $36

Have Audio: Balkans Bundle (Intro) - $99

Wellencraft: Tambora (Intro) - $31

Spitfire Wurli was FREE for me

Orchestral Tools Ark 0 was FREE for me


Upgrades: Emergence Audio Bird Whistle Upgrade - $5

Crossgrade: Soundpaint: Steel Drum, Alto Flute - $39

Sale: Ben Osterhouse: English Bass - $27

Customer Service: Cinesamples: Cinebrass Sonore - Customer Service Negotiation - $54


Pure Black Friday:

Have Audio:Nordic Cello - $54 - 70% off!!!

Cradle Apps: 30% off The God Particle - $79

Orange Tree Samples: 30% off Violin Bass - $51

Sonuscore: Origins 1, 3-6 Flash Sale 70% - $95 Loki Roki - $58

Sampletekk: 90% off $96 spent

Cin A B and C Harpsichord Virginal Vertikal MK 2 Blue Grand MK 2 Om infinite TVBO

Cinematic Studio Series: 25% off Cinematic Studio Strings - $321

Spitfire: Abbey Road Orchestra – Low Percussion 22% Off Intro $349 Cassette Symphony – FREE

Heavyocity: Symphonic Destruction – Best Service $249

Rast Sound: Eastern Clarinet – FREE at Best Service with purchase

Sonic Zest: Complete Collection – 25% Off – 1 Sale per year! $188

Cherry Audio Mercury, CA2600 – Plugin Boutique 1 Free - $37 MG-1 Freebie

Impact Soundworks: Fretless Bass Shreddage Upgrade - $34 WOW

Ample Sounds: Rickenbacker Guitar - $80 Crossgrade BF

Tracktion: Novum (JRR, Group, BF) $77

Skybox Audio: Hammer and Waves Crossgrade into Complete - $150


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 26, 2022)

I got these:

8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds (Glitch price $13.5)
Elements - Cinematic Rhythms (Glitch price $35)
BFD3 (+5 expansions due to glitch, $49)
LiquidSonics Tai Chi Lite $29.90
Three Body Technology - Tear of Land $56
Three Body Technology - Whisper of Loong $85
Ethera Gold Atlantis 2 $71.95

$340.35, ~$100 less than my budget

I was originally hoping to buy Slate Digital's Verbsuite Classics, an iLok 3 dongle (because it requires it), SA Brushes & Mallets and Xtant Audio's kontakt scripting tutorials but there were no BF discounts on any of those so I thought for a while if I should buy a LiquidSonics bundle instead but ended up buying stuff from Best Service and got Halls of Fame 3 Digital Legends for free, I guess I'll be using that now. Also got Melda's transient shaper for free but I doubt I will use it. Also I wasn't planning to buy Elements - CR or 8Dio ISW but I jumped on them because of the price. I probably wouldn't have bought them ever otherwise.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Is chrysalis a hidden gem? I can't find much of any opinion on it on vi control.


I haven't used it yet, but from the walkthrough it has (useful) patches that, though I could get close with some trouble from my other harps, they are available out of the box with this. I wouldn't pay regular price or even 50% off for that capability, but at 80% off ($29.99, regularly $149.99), it seemed worth it to me.


----------



## TheRitornello (Nov 26, 2022)

TheRitornello said:


> *Update #2...*
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> ...


Oh. I also downloaded most of the LABS instruments from Spitfire. I like free when the quality is this high! The Foghorn instrument is really special--someone needs to do a deep foghorn-based library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

TheRitornello said:


> The Foghorn instrument is really special


Have you watched the @venustheory ‘making of’ video? Really cool to see and hear about his approach and creative process making this LABS instrument. Cameron is a very nice and talented musician I feel.


----------



## TheRitornello (Nov 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Have you watched the @venustheory ‘making of’ video? Really cool to see and hear about his approach and creative process making this LABS instrument. Cameron is a very nice and talented musician I feel.


I haven't--will have to check that out!


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Update on purchases I think now ... $1055 / $1000 limit ... I want to raise my limit to $1500.
> 
> Intros:
> 
> ...


The Ben Osterhouse English Bass does seem attractive.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> The Ben Osterhouse English Bass does seem attractive.


FWIW I highly recommend it. All of Ben’s instruments are of high quality really.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 26, 2022)

I didn’t plan on buying any sample libraries this year, but could not pass up the cineharps deal. Just bought it.


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hmm nothing so far I think. I did pick up the free Ferrum. Bought DXO PureRAW 2 on sale, but that's for photo editing not music.  I might grab a Neural DSP plugin at 50% off.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 26, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> The Ben Osterhouse English Bass does seem attractive.


I love that it comes with midi---presumably humanized to resemble performance by an actual bassist. Wide range of sounds too. Tempting... I think I'll let myself spend max $60 more unless I drop Bitwig update plan or Solaria+Asterian preorder bundle from my near future purchase plans (going to wait for that Best Service $20 voucher before getting Bitwig update plan).


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 26, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> The Ben Osterhouse English Bass does seem attractive.


I think you'll like it it provides some nice sound design. It's less of a lead instrument like his great da Gamba and more of a designy kind of one. Nice Pizz though too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> Hmm nothing so far I think. I did pick up the free Ferrum. Bought DXO PureRAW 2 on sale, but that's for photo editing not music.  I might grab a Neural DSP plugin at 50% off.


Interestingly, I'd heard that the free Keepforest libraries could not be used in commercial productions. But looking at the FAQ on licensing on their site, they clearly state that any samples downloaded from them can be used commercially and non-commercially as part of a musical composition. So, we can use libraries like the free Ferrum without extra limitations. Which is nice.

*[EDIT to add:* While the FAQ does say this, on the individual product pages in the small print, it says that that the free versions can be used for non-commercial projects only.]

Also, two yesterday, and one Neural DSP library today, have been 60% off for one day only. So it's worth checking today incase there is an extra discount on something you wanted. Hopefully they'll do something like this tomorrow too.


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Interestingly, I'd heard that the free Keepforest libraries could not be used in commercial productions. But looking at the FAQ on licensing on their site, they clearly state that any samples downloaded from them can be used commercially and non-commercially as part of a musical composition. So, we can use libraries like the free Ferrum without extra limitations. Which is nice.
> 
> Also, two yesterday, and one Neural DSP library today, have been 60% off for one day only. So it's worth checking today incase there is an extra discount on something you wanted. Hopefully they'll do something like this tomorrow too.


Ah thanks I saw something about 60% in my email. I'm only interested in Cali, Nolly, Henson, and Wong, not sure if those have gone below 50% yet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> Ah thanks I saw something about 60% in my email. I'm only interested in Cali, Nolly, Henson, and Wong, not sure if those have gone below 50% yet.


Yesterday was the three Fortin suites, including Fortin Cali. Today is Granophyre. None of those is an endorsed suite, so I don't know if that is the trend. But looks like you've missed out on Cali, anyway. In any case, the 50% off sale runs until November 30th; so if you don't want Granophyre, it may be worth waiting to see if one you do want drops a bit in price tomorrow.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Sale:
> 
> Ben Osterhouse: English Bass - $27


Best Service is showing the Ben Osterhouse English Bass for $23.92... not sure if the price went down.

I was jonesing for it just now until I reminded myself that I'm already going to have a lot going on in the bass registers... while this could blend in with some of that (maybe) as he demonstrates in the video, I think I'll pass. Maybe I'll try mixing the demos with some of my bass synths (and flutes, etc.) and bass / basso profondo vocals... I think it might make bass vocals too muddy, though of course it could play in the spaces between....


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 26, 2022)

So far, just one: *Beat Scholar*, and I'm absolutely thrilled with it. It's a fantastic electronic drum library and sequencer with some really, really great capabilities. I'm using it to trigger external percussion VIs.

Likely to get:

*Paddy's Percussion* (bodhran library) - APD
*Omen - Ritual Voices and War Chants*
*Spitfire electric cello*
*Drum Fury* - APD
By the way, ya'll, Audio Plugin Deals has some amazing deals. Everything in their shop is at base price, which means some of the prices are _lower_ than the BF prices of their respective developers. I'm mulling over some VIs from Sample Logic and Xtant, and am amazed at the price for Project Chaos, though I probably won't get it.

Want but may wait: 

*ShaperBox 3*
*Bohemian Cello*


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yesterday was the three Fortin suites, including Fortin Cali. Today is Granophyre. None of those is an endorsed suite, so I don't know if that is the trend. But looks like you've missed out on Cali, anyway. In any case, the 50% off sale runs until November 30th; so if you don't want Granophyre, it may be worth waiting to see if one you do want drops a bit in price tomorrow.


Weird I'm signed up for email and got today's one about Granophyre, but nothing yesterday about Fortin.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 26, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Best Service is showing the Ben Osterhouse English Bass for $23.92... not sure if the price went down.


BS is having a -20% osterhouse sale, maybe a glitch?


----------



## Roger Newton (Nov 26, 2022)

UAD Studer A800 tape deck.


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 26, 2022)

BTW is there a "glitches only" thread? Or maybe a new forum could be added? Lol. It's too easy to miss them in these various deep threads.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> Weird I'm signed up for email and got today's one about Granophyre, but nothing yesterday about Fortin.


That is weird. I did get an email about it. I'm on the mailing list. I don't know if it helped that I visited the site a few times over the last several days. I actually got an email today from them saying 'we know you've been checking out the Fortin Cali and there is still time to' get it for 50% off. So, they have some good tracking system. It was actually pretty creepy!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That is weird. I did get an email about it. I'm on the mailing list. I don't know if it helped that I visited the site a few times over the last several days. I actually got an email today from them saying 'we know you've been checking out the Fortin Cali and there is still time to' get it for 50% off. So, they have some good tracking system. It was actually pretty creepy!


Yeah but after I looked at the Granophyr today they sent me an email saying "If you’re still interested, we’ve got great news for you… you can grab it at 50% off" when it's actually 60% off.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Yeah but after I looked at the Granophyr today they sent me an email saying "If you’re still interested, we’ve got great news for you… you can grab it at 50% off" when it's actually 60% off.


Okay, they are good at stalking, bad at making the most of their actual sale prices!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2022)

For me:
U-He Zebra 2
VSL Vienna Imperial
Newfangled Invigorate
Wavesfactory Spectre
Straight Ahead New Standard Horn Trio, Sketches of Flugelhorn, and Light as a Flute

I bought another Asus ROG STRIX - Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB combo as well (my fourth, I love this external drive setup).

I am thinking about getting one of the SDK triple bundles so I can get Hitmaker and Area 33...


----------



## Mistro (Nov 26, 2022)

Ok, I think I'm done this year. So here's my final 2022 BF list

Sonible Smart:EQ 3
TEControl Breath Controller 2 (still waiting for shipment hoping everything goes ok)
SWAM Saxophones
Borsta Brushed Percussion
And I lost the CineGAS battle and got CineBrass Core and Pro. Well technically it's not GAS when your wife decides to give you an early Christmas present right?

Oh, and I should put my Classical Guitar in this list too. Gonna be interesting going forward.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

Bought 8Dio's Misfit Whistling.

...cuz I need it.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Mistro said:


> Ok, I think I'm done this year. So here's my final 2022 BF list
> 
> Sonible Smart:EQ 3
> TEControl Breath Controller 2 (still waiting for shipment hoping everything goes ok)
> ...


The cinegas was strong. I feel your pain.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

And that's one Arturia V-Collection and FX Collection purchased. That's me done for the year.

...I may have bought to many synths. If such a thing could be conceived.


----------



## Jotto (Nov 26, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones - Neither of these were only my list but the Edu discount on top of the 30% convinced me to go for it.
> Strat style guitar - got this at the beginning of November which I absolutely love playing.
> ...


Are you paid to promote?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

Jotto said:


> Are you paid to promote?


Are you kidding? Mark is 100% legit and a hobby musician sharing his enthusiasm and knowledge with his fellow musicians. Noone pays him. And his “promotions” are strictly his own opinions, observations, etc.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

Jotto said:


> Are you paid to promote?


Sorry, I thought you were joking - and maybe you are. No, Mark isn't paid to promote. He's just kind enough to share information about deals when he finds it. In this case, though, this whole thread is about the deals we've taken advantage of.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 26, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> Hmm nothing so far I think. I did pick up the free Ferrum. Bought DXO PureRAW 2 on sale, but that's for photo editing not music.  I might grab a Neural DSP plugin at 50% off.


Remember you cannot use the free Ferum on any commercial production. M the sounds are great though!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 26, 2022)

My purchases so far during Black Week:



(Still thinking about the Ton)


----------



## Olang (Nov 26, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> My purchases so far during Black Week:
> 
> 
> 
> (Still thinking about the Ton)


(Stop thinking about the Ton)


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 26, 2022)

Everyone bought all these shiny new plugins , now what?
Lets Start hearing what you have done with them , please.🦻


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yesterday was the three Fortin suites, including Fortin Cali. Today is Granophyre. None of those is an endorsed suite, so I don't know if that is the trend. But looks like you've missed out on Cali, anyway. In any case, the 50% off sale runs until November 30th; so if you don't want Granophyre, it may be worth waiting to see if one you do want drops a bit in price tomorrow.


Thank you for your valuable opinions. I'm not so familiar with Keepforest, which it seems is a store -(apparently a bit like yellow tools or Best Service) which supports a bunch of devs - Maybe I couldn't find all the plugins mentioned to consider them (like Cali) because I am not always aware of which dev is behind the product. I never bought anything at Keep Forest before. I think I first heard of them in relation to Sonuscore but I'm not sure.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Everyone bought all these shiny new plugins , now what?
> Lets Start hearing what you have done with them , please.🦻


I really don't know if the sound of software installers completing while in the background there's people crying over empty wallets and negative bank statements, is something that needs sharing.

On second thought, that's definitely something worth recording.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Thank you for your valuable opinions. I'm not so familiar with Keepforest, which it seems is a store -(apparently a bit like yellow tools or Best Service) which supports a bunch of devs - Maybe I couldn't find all the plugins mentioned to consider them (like Cali) because I am not always aware of which dev is behind the product. I never bought anything at Keep Forest before. I think I first heard of them in relation to Sonuscore but I'm not sure.


The Fortin Cali is one of the suites of guitar amps, speaker and effect suites from Neural DSP. So, nothing to do with Keepforest. 

Keep forest is a developer although they might sell some products by other developers (which make them like Best Service) . They are known for music, percussion and effects that are particularly well-suited to trailer music. So, big and loud.

Keepforest also have a few small taster versions of some of their commercial libraries. These are not only free, but also work in the free Kontakt Player. So you don't need to have bought full Kontakt to use them.

I don't have any of these libraries myself, but I have listened to demos before.

As a guitarist, I periodically look at amp sims but usually end up deciding that I've got my bases covered already. Until my willpower breaks down, that is...


----------



## Sat9 (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm looking on pulling the trigger on 
- Soothe 2
- Cinematic Rooms

I've demoed them and they are really good. 

I've also got an itch for Vento by Heavyocity.


----------



## Sat9 (Nov 26, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Everyone bought all these shiny new plugins , now what?
> Lets Start hearing what you have done with them , please.🦻


I havent bought them yet but here is a track I'm working on with soothe 2 on some busses and cinematic rooms as the main reverb.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 26, 2022)

Sat9 said:


> I havent bought them yet but here is a track I'm working on with soothe 2 on some busses and cinematic rooms as the main reverb.


That's awesome.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 26, 2022)

Phoscyon 2 by D16 is really worth the wait here. I'm glad I decided to buy it during this sale - all 3 modes are working well (real time trigger with great, natural sounding envelopes), Arp Mode, and Seq mode.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Whoops! Spoke too soon. Time to call it quits methinks.
> 
> Added:
> 
> ...


Do you have BHCT? The Studio libraries are kind of like expansions to it, or a perfect bookend to it.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 26, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> For now, all I need is the above and a low tuned guitar and I have everything I've ever needed/wanted.











Squier FSR Paranormal Baritone Cabronita Tele in Oxblood - Andertons Music Co.


Get the Squier FSR Paranormal Baritone Cabronita Tele in Oxblood, a limited edition electric guitar with serious attiude! Buy now at Andertons.



www.andertons.co.uk





I just bought this. Soooooo nice. And cheap!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> As a guitarist, I periodically look at amp sims but usually end up deciding that I've got my bases covered already. Until my willpower breaks down, that is...


From one guitarist to another, Neural DSP are the best IMO and currently on sale.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 26, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Do you have BHCT? The Studio libraries are kind of like expansions to it, or a perfect bookend to it.


I do not. We’ll see just how well I get along with what I have and keep an eye out for a 50%+ off deal.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I do not. We’ll see just how well I get along with what I have and keep an eye out for a 50%+ off deal.


I love this reasonable side of you!


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Nov 26, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Everyone bought all these shiny new plugins , now what?
> Lets Start hearing what you have done with them , please.🦻


It turns out my primary hobbies are actually shopping and installing, not music-making or art-making.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 26, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Everyone bought all these shiny new plugins , now what?
> Lets Start hearing what you have done with them , please.


What do you mean done with them? We are collectors!


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 26, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> What do you mean done with them? We are collectors!


That's funny because it's true.


----------



## RSK (Nov 26, 2022)

Believe it or not, I managed to go this whole time and only bought Embertone's Blakus cello.

$50 for Black Friday. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 26, 2022)

RSK said:


> Believe it or not, I managed to go this whole time and only bought Embertone's Blakus cello.
> 
> $50 for Black Friday. Mission accomplished.


I am amazed you resisted the whole bundle! $150 right?


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 26, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> What do you mean done with them? We are collectors!


La-de-da I am a collector also


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> From one guitarist to another, Neural DSP are the best IMO and currently on sale.


Rabea’s plug-in is amazing! It has a cool guitar synth and can produce some pretty great inspiring tones.

Link: Archetype Rabea


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 27, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> Rabea’s plug-in is amazing! It has a cool guitar synth and can produce some pretty great inspiring tones.
> 
> Link: Archetype Rabea


Thanks for sharing it. I like to keep track of these - My AXE FX II has a pitch tracking synth, but its not quite as accurate - it did manage to get good at tracking chords, but legato with multiple strings ringing seemed to confuse it - this Rabea one tracks pretty well on portamentos and also does a decent job on note flurries. I'm impressed. There's a bit of "sounds like a guitar synth" happening in my universe, and I'm not sure how that technically could be resolved (if it could), but it certainly has value. For me, if someone could accept this sort of thing as non-real-time, just hearing the guitar during the input pass, then it would logically be possible to do all manner of stylistic transformations that would truly make a guitarist feel empowered. I was digging and found a Russian company called NT Onyx that used to figure out how to take MIDI data and transform it so that the input instrument style became whatever you wanted - for example, making a piano sound like a violin or sax, by adding MIDI CC's and such. I tested their premise and it worked well. I suppose it would give guitarists more options if it could be borne out.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 27, 2022)

What I ended up with is:

Upgrade to Pianoteq 8 Standard from 7 Standard $28
Elysia Phil's Cascade (tube saturation emulation) $25
D16 Phoscyon 2 $59
freebie of Cherry Audio CA 2600 (Arp 2600) $0 (Plugin Boutique deal)
1990 Modern Grand C7 
1990 Modern Grand C7 Prepared 
Palindrome I UDS - UDS EDITION 
1987 Alto Flute Savana 
1999 Soprano Sax Moonlight 
1980 Tenor Sax Spectralius 
Cymbal Effects 
1975 Soul Guitar 
1985 Passionate Grand C5 
Free ASMR (the price is nothing to scoff at).
Free Angels 
Bazantar 
Free 1928 Piano

(using 15% off newsletter code - $267.75 USD)

$370.75 (if I did my math correctly..Ooops)

The reason the Soundpaint H.A.L. thing became interesting is we are innovating around modeling musical material ourselves, though for gaming and VR purposes. Virharmonic, SWAM, Sample Modeling, and Modartt many other devs are all slightly different and I'm curious which approaches have the most to offer I was considering Palindrome II, Dunescape, and Jupiter 8, and quite a few others.

With Soundpaint its not easy to know what to expect but hopefully this is a step forward, as I'm sure other devs are also making in other ways. I was going to go more hybrid cinema, but it seems today I'm on a bit of a piano kick, and I felt like I needed to see if I could make this aspect of my writing process more ideal. A C5 seems quite a bit more controlled in a way, or I would have simply tried the C7. Then, the prepared C7 got me intrigued, particularly the E-Bowed version and the piano string harmonics.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Are you kidding? Mark is 100% legit and a hobby musician sharing his enthusiasm and knowledge with his fellow musicians. Noone pays him. And his “promotions” are strictly his own opinions, observations, etc.


He's one of our best price purchase strategies + & glitches master too!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Everyone bought all these shiny new plugins , now what?
> Lets Start hearing what you have done with them , please.🦻


Here 's what I' ve done so far:
.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2022)

Thank you @Bee_Abney @doctoremmet @cedricm you are all very kind ❤️. The original comment felt a bit random as I listed was what I had bought like everyone else 😂 

Thankfully comments like that are what the “ignore” button was invented for 😁


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Remember you cannot use the free Ferum on any commercial production. M the sounds are great though!


Can you remember where that information is stated? In the FAQ on their site, they explicitly state that any samples downloaded from them can be used in commercial projects. It does not mention purchasing a license in that statement.

It is true that elsewhere on the site that the free versions are described as try-before-you-buy samplers. But that doesn't have a direct implication for the license.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Can you remember where that information is stated? In the FAQ on their site, they explicitly state that any samples downloaded from them can be used in commercial projects. It does not mention purchasing a license in that statement.
> 
> It is true that elsewhere on the site that the free versions are described as try-before-you-buy samplers. But that doesn't have a direct implication for the license.





Ricgus3 said:


> Remember you cannot use the free Ferum on any commercial production. M the sounds are great though!


Oh wow I didn't know that...

From https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225185:


> "Free version products for non-commercial purposes, for personal use only"



Deleting it from my system right now...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

cedricm said:


> He's one of our best price purchase strategies + & glitches master too!





Markrs said:


> Thank you @Bee_Abney @doctoremmet @cedricm you are all very kind ❤️. The original comment felt a bit random as I listed was what I had bought like everyone else 😂
> 
> Thankfully comments like that are what the “ignore” button was invented for 😁


Mark, would you consider swapping out 'Complete Beginner' for 'Glitches Master'?


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 27, 2022)

Haha, Mark is great. He even tried to glitch the glitch with BFD expansions but sadly, it didn't work, but I can vouch highly so far 😎 Just another one of us trying to navigate the market and find the best deals possible 😁


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that...
> 
> From https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225185:
> 
> ...


Well, that's really disappointing. Especially given that it directly contradicts the FAQ statement. Regardless of the wording of the FAQ; this makes their intention absolutely clear.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, that's really disappointing. Especially given that it directly contradicts the FAQ statement. Regardless of the wording of the FAQ; this makes their intention absolutely clear.
> 
> Sorry about that.


I'm really glad I spotted your question. I actually just downloaded a bunch of their free stuff. I guess it frees some space now that I'm going to delete all of them


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> Hmm nothing so far I think. I did pick up the free Ferrum. Bought DXO PureRAW 2 on sale, but that's for photo editing not music.  I might grab a Neural DSP plugin at 50% off.


Just to warn you and add to what I'd said about the FAQ, on the product page for Ferrum, it does state that the free version can only be used for non-commercial purposes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> I'm really glad I spotted your question. I actually just downloaded a bunch of their free stuff. I guess it frees some space now that I'm going to delete all of them


That's the 'silver lining' spirit!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks to the tip from @Anthony, yesterday I purchased "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" through Best Service. I've been pondering about getting 2.0 instead for some time. Doing some research, I finally concluded that the original is a better fit for my needs, and also a more affordable option.

Even though the library is no longer available at Zero-G, from what I've read it should be still possible to use their Loyalty Program by submitting proof of purchase. My guess is that "Atlantis" will serve me well for a long while. In the future, if the need arises, I might expand it with "Intimate Vocals" or "Sahara Voices".


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Thanks to the tip from @Anthony, yesterday I purchased "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" through Best Service. I've been pondering about getting 2.0 instead for some time. Doing some research, I finally concluded that the original is a better fit for my needs, and also a more affordable option.
> 
> Even though the library is no longer available at Zero-G, from what I've read it should be still possible to use their Loyalty Program by submitting proof of purchase. My guess is that "Atlantis" will serve me well for a long while. In the future, if the need arises, I might expand it with "Intimate Vocals" or "Sahara Voices".


Why is the original a better fit than 2.0?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Why is the original a better fit than 2.0?


It's smaller.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Why is the original a better fit than 2.0?


As I wrote before, I use vocals and choirs in my music very sparingly so I probably won't need that extra content in 2.0. For me, such libraries are primarily seasoning rather than something I would use on a regular basis.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's smaller.


Still confused


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Thanks to the tip from @Anthony, yesterday I purchased "Ethera Gold: Atlantis" through Best Service. I've been pondering about getting 2.0 instead for some time. Doing some research, I finally concluded that the original is a better fit for my needs, and also a more affordable option.
> 
> Even though the library is no longer available at Zero-G, from what I've read it should be still possible to use their Loyalty Program by submitting proof of purchase. My guess is that "Atlantis" will serve me well for a long while. In the future, if the need arises, I might expand it with "Intimate Vocals" or "Sahara Voices".


Remember that with 30$ you can have the 2.0...

And trust me, it's worth it, even if you don't use the voice so often.....


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Still confused


I'm using a 1TB SSD to host all the libraries that I own and use regularly, incl. the free ones. The still high price (for me, that is) of larger capacity SSD drives is actually a great GAS preventer.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm using a 1TB SSD to host all the libraries that I own and use regularly, incl. the free ones. The still high price (for me, that is) of larger capacity SSD drives is actually a great GAS preventer.


oh makes sense


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> oh makes sense


It does for me, considering the objective needs and available budget.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> It does for me, considering the objective needs and available budget.


we are on very similar thought patterns


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)
3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)
6. Soundpaint Soprano saxophone ($15)
7. 8Dio glitchfest > Jenifer + Roula ($13.50)
8. Wellencraft TAMBORA, a fantastic new library by our own @JEPA ($29.99)
9. Synapse Audio DR1 - Deep Reverb rack extension for Reason (€17)
10. Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49)
11. Cherry Audio GX80 + Miniverse + Lowdown ($59) by upgrading to Synth Stack 3
12. Crocus Soundware LIMINAL Vocal Textures Volume 1 ($35 with loyalty voucher)
13. Straight Ahead Samples Flugelhorn and Flutes (preorder) ($210)
14. Dan Keen’s Soft Strings Textures (€79)


Added:

15. Samples from Mars - yearly update of their ‘every sample from Mars’ bundle ($29)


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 27, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> In the night I have bought against all financial reason after studying very many videos yet the ARK bundle.
> 
> Now I hope that I will also use it wisely!


+ Dan Keen’s Soft Strings Textures


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 27, 2022)

I guess most of you, looking at the lists people have posted of the things bought, haven't got any money left for the deals during the holiday season sales starting in a few weeks.  (they are likely to be more festive than BF deals)

I am quite cured from the BF frenzy, as i have stepped away from interacting on this forum for several days straight, to see things more from the side and thinking more clearly without getting interrupted by "you need to buy this or that, Hurry!" infected threads. (and ofcourse actually using what i already own)


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
> 2. Zebra Legacy (free)
> 3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
> 4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
> ...


How many flutes a man can eat?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Olang said:


> (Stop thinking about the Ton)


Do you mean I should just get it already or ignore it ?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Can you remember where that information is stated? In the FAQ on their site, they explicitly state that any samples downloaded from them can be used in commercial projects. It does not mention purchasing a license in that statement.
> 
> It is true that elsewhere on the site that the free versions are described as try-before-you-buy samplers. But that doesn't have a direct implication for the license.


I saw you got the answer but it is right under info on the product on the website


----------



## august80 (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is an intervention.
> 
> Last year I got carried away and bought lots of synths and processing software.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Have been very cheap the last couple of years, because I've experienced the same thing - buying tons of stuff that _still_ rarely gets any use. But I haven't updated primary orchestra software in a LONG time now. So it's nice to have a large budget set aside to do a big upgrade. Still deciding what combination to get, but thankfully many of these sales last till end of the month. And still waiting on Pacific Strings, which is helping me delay purchases on sales of older string libraries.


----------



## Flyo (Nov 27, 2022)

- 4TB NVME
- ARO Thematic Trumpets (Disscounted with code and $10 gift card to use)
- Waves upgrade to V.14 for Horizon Bundle
- ISW Fretless Bass (Upgrade from entire bass & guitar collection bundle) 

To get but undecided…
- Cinematic Rooms S (Get TaiChi Lite first for get CRS with 10% discount) 
Berlin Studios (But no AAX comp yet!)
Or Upgrade Inspirata Lite that comes with ProTools Studio to Personal for $90?)

- Cinesamples Brass Core+Pro or Infinity Brass, or just wait to AbbeyRoad Orchestra and have the same sound as AROF?

- Cinesamples Harp, VSL Harp Standar or Soundiron Harp, think I need dedicated one, the one that comes with BBCPro it is great but I can’t make it stand out in a bussy mix yet.

So a few days to decide all this or don’t spend any more at least for now🥁


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Through the power of paying in installments, combined with an overdraft, the last two months have brought me these beauties. I don't include prices on everything. I do NOT wish to revisit the whole of the damage.

_Gifts from a generous friend:_
- Yamaha QY22 sound module
- E-mu ESi32 sampler plus ruddy big hard disk
I am not a tech-savvy person, but I will be learning how to make these work! I'm trying, and shall continue to try! I received these a while back; but they are part of the collection of new tools I have for next year's work.

_From my Black Friday list, but not bought in a Black Friday sale:_
Fostex T50RP MkIII headphones £75
Fender Delay pedal £54.45
Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE
Fuse Audio Labs VQP-Bundle

_Free upgrades/crossgrades:_
Spitifire Audio Wurli (from the now retired North 7 library)
Triple Spiral Audio Maygayam - update to soundset for UVI's Falcon

_Free gifts with purchases_
Melda Productions
- MReverbMB
- MTransient

*Black Season sale purchases:*

Tokyo Dawn Labs
- Slick EQ Mastering $10

Sampletekk (total spend $33)
- Harpsichord
- Virginal
- Vertikal Mk II
- WG Mk II

Spitfire Audio
- DC Noise maker £15

AudioThing (total spend, I think, was EURO 36)
- Crossgrade from Fog Convolver II to Speakers
- Things: Bubbles - free with purchase, but it was part of the reason for buying Speakers finally, so I'm including it as a purchase.

Audio Ollie
- Dark Amalgam Vol. I $25 (sample pack)

Steinberg
- WaveLab 11 Pro, upgrade from WaveLab 11 Elements EURO 158

Hopefully I shall have the installments paid off by the beginning of February. The overdraft by... Moving on.

I have looked Death in the face (nice chap, looks like William Sadler), and I am living something painfully close to the life I have feared for decades since learning about Syd Barrett. But, I have music in my life, and a small disposable income; and joy must be seized, wrestled to the ground, and tickled ferociously if life is to be embraced as a beneficence or serendipity.

We have but a small fortune of life and I am resolved to no longer be miserly with it. (Yes, I split that infinitive; fight me!)

Or, in other words: I spent way too much and feel horrible about it and I'm not convincing myself or anyone else that spending money on myself is a grand gesture of affirmation; but I got some cool stuff I'll actually be using!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 27, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Dominus Choir Pro upgrade (270 Euro)
> Originals Wurli (free)
> Metropolis Ark Ø (free)
> Symphobia Lumina 2.0 update (free)
> ...


Last one for BF and a worthy finish: Nightfall (98 Euro)

Looking forward to what the Christmas season will bring: A new Sonokinetic library? Infinite Strings? Spitfire's Christmas Hampers? a new ARO selection? a VSL voucher sale?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Infinite Strings?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2022)

Flyo said:


> - Cinematic Rooms S (Get TaiChi Lite first for get CRS with 10% discount)
> Berlin Studios (But no AAX comp yet!)
> Or Upgrade Inspirata Lite that comes with ProTools Studio to Personal for $90?)


Just to give you a word of warning on Inspirata. Downloading the 200gb of reverbs can be difficult, the positioning it limited to just stereo so you have to have to on each instrument. There are also questions over the future support as they have not done any updates for over a year.

However, I recently went back to using it and the quality of the reverb and how you can adapt it is amazing. I think it is designed like VSL MIR in that you use it with the close mic or dry samples.

I really like the look of both Cinematic Rooms and Berlin Studio. Loads of people swear by Cinematic Rooms, adding it too libraries that already have some room sound.

Where as Berlin Studio feels more like Inspirata where you add the reverb to the close mic and less likely to use the other mic signals of the library.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But, I have music in my life, and a small disposable income; and joy must be seized, wrestled to the ground, and tickled ferociously if life is to be embraced as a beneficence or serendipity.
> 
> We have but a small fortune of life and I am resolved to no longer be miserly with it.


So am I!


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 27, 2022)

So far, I bought:

-Intimate Studio Strings/Brass/WW (104€)
-Elements Modern Scoring Synth (63,80€)
-Elements Modern Percussions (66,49€)
-Sonnox Drum Gate (55€)
-« Music for the Media » from Thinkspace Education (219€)
Wich gives me access to the EDU statut.

Then from Liquidsonics (I already had Sevent Heaven Pro):
-Tai Chi (40,29€)
-Hd Cart (33,23€)
-Lustrous Plate Surround (38,80€)
-Illusion (51,98€)
Then Cinematic Room Pro (50,25€)

-Upgrade from Metropolis 1/2 to the whole bundle (571,91€)

-Forte Academy: Bringing Virtual Orchestra Music to Life Vol 1: Expression, Dynamics, and Performance (140€)
Wich give me a 15% coupon code that I will use to complete the Berlin Main series (stackable with the EDU discount) maybe later. (Already have Berlin strings bundle)

Considering:

-Cineperc 288,75€ (but if I take Berlin later, I’m not sure I’ll need it)
-Cineharps 106€
-Risenge Pro 159€
-Balkan Ethnic 242€
-Areia 179€ (upgrade) to have a more modern orchestral string sound than Berlin
-Bohemian Violin 150€
-Bohemian cello 150€
-Creative Sound Pack (359,28€ VAT incl with EDU)
-SSD Sandisk Pro 4To 413€

and then a VI diet for several months...


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> (Yes, I split that infinitive; fight me!)


Grammar note. The whole "thou shalt not split an infinitive" thing is a myth (though as with all language issues – it's more about what people do and don't accept rather than hard and fast rules). It's a bit unfortunate tomes like Fowler's don't express this quite as explicitly as they could but it's curious how pernicious the infinitive-ban became.

The supposed prohibition is because of a misguided attempt to give English more of a formal structure than it really has: https://www.grammarphobia.com/blog/2006/12/split-infinitive.html. (The difference the blog post draws between Germanic and Latinesque is a bit misleading as German doesn't have splittable infinitives either and even the particles in phrasal verbs get absorbed into the infinitive).

The best of luck with the rest of things.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 27, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> and then a VI diet for several months...


Very intelligent idea.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 27, 2022)

Flyo said:


> - 4TB NVME
> - ARO Thematic Trumpets (Disscounted with code and $10 gift card to use)
> - Waves upgrade to V.14 for Horizon Bundle
> - ISW Fretless Bass (Upgrade from entire bass & guitar collection bundle)
> ...


I ended up buying infinite brass and cinebrass core. Not sure if I'll regret not buying cinebrass pro until I start playing with it but I also feel infinite brass is going to be my main composing driver with cinebrass as layering anyways


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 27, 2022)

After much agonising, I bought the Symphobia 1 & 2 bundle. The deal at JRR had disappeared this morning but managed to get close to it at Audiodeluxe. I've now been waiting 5 hours for the licence key email, which is quite stressful - I want to start playing!

Edit: Downloading now


----------



## Salohcin894 (Nov 27, 2022)

I started budgeting for Infinite Woodwinds back in September, but then Slate + Ash had to go and release Choreographs 🙄

(It's Very good)


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 27, 2022)

Just bought kclip3 which you can apply the black Friday 30% off code on top of the 39.99 sale price so I got it at under $30. Thanks @Trash Panda for the recommendation! Time to start clipping some drums.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 27, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Just bought kclip3 which you can apply the black Friday 30% off code on top of the 39.99 sale price so I got it at under $30. Thanks @Trash Panda for the recommendation! Time to start clipping some drums.


Dang it, I didn't see that discount code until after I'd bought the plugin ☹️


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 27, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> . . . It's a bit unfortunate tomes like Fowler's don't express this quite as explicitly as they could but it's curious how pernicious the infinitive-ban became.


Fowler calls it a "needless superstition" (pp. 579 - 582)
Bryan Garner's explanation, in _Garner's Modern English Usage_, echoes Fowler and places it in his stage 5: Fully accepted (pp. 853-4)

Not going to start a fight with Bee ("Not going to needlessly start a fight with Bee" 8-) for any reason
I shall defend your honor/honour


c.f. ending a clause with a preposition: "That is something up with which I will not put" (attributed -- probably erroneously -- to Churchill)


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 27, 2022)

UPDATE:

So I previously only bought Pulsar Massive (Great & subtle mastering EQ, previously had been using SlickEQM for this which I see is on sale now for $10, excellent price for this EQ)

Was going to leave it at that then I checked how much the special offer was to max out the algorithms on my eventide H9 pedal & it was just $40 to max out from the 4 I had. No brainer purchase, not sure if it's this cheap because of Black Friday but it's the cheapest I'd seen it for.

Also got:
Ethera Atlantis 2.0 (crossgrade from Ethera EVI)
SoundID Reference for Headphones (upgrade from Reference 4)

Was gonna leave it at that then *GULLFOSS *happened, saw a few of you talking about it on here & watched a few videos. So I thought could it really be that good?? I had to demo it, & lo & behold it is! What it does is pretty subtle except when you over do it, then it doesn't sound good at all. I find it works extremely well for mastering pre all your other plugins (EQ, compression, saturation, limiter etc). Especially when using the pulsar massive after it, I found I needed to boost frequencies a lot less & find where I wanted to boost easier due to Gullfoss's work of removing masking frequencies & boosting the pleasant ones.

Even with 40% off Gullfoss is still A lot of money so I trialled Voxengo's TEOTE, & while it was good I just couldn't get it to sound anywhere near as good as Gullfoss.

I might leave it at that now although I do have my eye on a couple of cheaper keepforest libraries Dragon & Atlantica, I only want to go for one but I can't decide which one.....

Oh & I'll probably get the upgrade to version 3 of cable guys shaperbox.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Fowler calls it a "needless superstition" (pp. 579 - 582)
> Bryan Garner's explanation, in _Garner's Modern English Usage_, echoes Fowler and places it in his stage 5: Fully accepted (pp. 853-4)
> 
> Not going to start a fight with Bee ("Not going to needlessly start a fight with Bee" 8-) for any reason
> ...


grammar tangents are like crack.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> grammar tangents are like crack.


In that you shouldn't do it because it's bad for your health?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

Crowe said:


> In that you shouldn't do it because it's bad for your health?


I'm just glad people have been focusing on the only important bit of my post. The rest was a bit embarassing!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2022)

update:

*EZKeys MIDI*

DREAM POP 
FUNK
JAZZ BALLADS
JAZZ
LATIN
NEO SOUL


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 27, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Fowler calls it a "needless superstition" (pp. 579 - 582)


Which edition? I'm not sure where you found "needless".

1908: "The 'split' infinitive has taken such hold upon the consciences of journalists that, instead of warning the novice against splitting his infinitives, we must warn him against the curious superstition that the splitting or not splitting makes the difference between a good and a bad writer. The split infinitive is an ugly thing, as will be seen from our examples below; but it is one among several hundred ugly things, and the novice should not allow it to occupy his mind exclusively."

Later editions have moved around a fair bit.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 27, 2022)

All my budgeted November purchases are complete. But it's not over yet!

There are still several Black Friday deals on my want list that expire in December. I'm waiting until next month to buy them so my monthly expenditures look a little more reasonable, and not like the crazed spending habits of a deragned music gear addict 

My final list of November acquisitions (excluding freebies):

LIBRARIES:
- Indiginus: *The Banjo*
- Cinesamples: *CineBrass Complete Bundle *(glitch deal of the year OMG!)
- Sonixinema: *Intimate Legato Cello *(Wow!)
- Naroth: *Rhythmus*
- Sonuscore: *Origins Vol.7 - Tar & Chonguri*
- Sonuscore: *Origins Vol.8 - Muted Guitar & Harmonics*
- Ecliptiq Audio: *Seism*
- Ecliptiq Audio: *Hexa Rhythm Designer*
- The Last Haven: *Tension Plucks*
- Emergence Audio: *Cello Textures*
- UJAM: *Virtual Drummer Heavy 2*
- Digital Sound Factory: *E-MU Proteus Rack*
- Sample Logic: *Drum Fury 2*
- Sonora: *Dronar Orchestral Bundle*
- Audio Ollie: *Nashville Scoring Strings*

PLUGINS:
- Kazrog: *AmpCraft 1992*
- Sonible: *Metering Bundle*
- IK: *Amplitube 5 MAX *(only $79 with JamPoints... unbelievable!)
*- *Audio Assault: *ReAmp Studio*
- Audio Assault: *Bundle of 4 IR packages*
- Kiive Audio: *Xtressor*
- Softube: *Abbey Road Brilliance Pack*
- Acustica: *LAVA*
- Reason Studios: *Chord Sequencer*
- Tone Projects: *Basslane Pro *(incredible plugin!)

SOUNDS/PRESETS:
- Vicious Antelope: *Omni Bundle*
- Rocky Mountain Sounds: *Arcturus *(Omni)
- Tom Wolfe: *Deep Basses *(Diva)
- Sonic Underworld: *Zinar *(Omni)
- Sonic Underworld: *Arkham *(Omni)
- All About Trailer Music: *Aftermath*
- All About Trailer Music: *Curiosity*
- Image Sounds: *Pop Choir*
- Keepforest: *Devastator Breakout Pro*
- Keepforest: *Classic Metal Hits*
- Toontrack: *UK Pop EZX*
- Toontrack: *Action! EZX*
- Toontrack EZdrummer MIDI: *Contemporary R&B, Power Metal*
- Toontrack EZkeys MIDI: *Folk, Epic Themes 2, Power Ballads*
- The Unfinished: *Nordsund Bundle *(Zebra)


----------



## Sat9 (Nov 27, 2022)

Not a very eventful black friday for libraries on my part. I'm really keen on getting Heavyocity's Vento and Strezov Jade Orchestra but I'm not gonna pull the trigger. Maybe next year.

I got my "luxury" plugins sorted this time around and got:
- Soothe 2
- Gullfoss
- Cinematic Rooms

Happy with my purchases but a bit sad I didn't grab Vento and Jade Orchestra but my wallet will thank me when the new year rolls around the corner.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 27, 2022)

Looking at @NekujaK 's list makes me feel reasonable...  

However, I bought some stuff that makes me really glad:

- Nashville Scoring strings (that was Oct. 31 during the Pulse Sale)

- Berlin Studio (Game changing reverb)

- CinePerc (why have i bought this one only now???)

- Boz: El Clappo, Le Snappet & Das Boot bundle (great little tool)

- Newfangled Invigorate (great plugin...)

- 8dio Intimate Woodwinds

- Acon Verberate 2 (love its feature of frequency dependent modification of the reverb time)

- Pluse Setter: Pulsor 1 for Zebra (already had Pulsor 2, great soundsets...)

- Oeksound Soothe 2 (after demoing it for the 2nd time)

- Soinccouture: Tinglik and Array MBira

- Karoryfer: Hadziha and Torgbe choirs

Ok. It's more than I thought


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 27, 2022)

GAS intensifies with every new soothe2 / cinematic rooms owner that posts


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Here are my BF purchases so far (updated) Nov. 27th: 

New Notation/DAW: 

Steinberg DORICO 4 Pro

New Sample Libraries :

Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings (NSS) ❤️
Waldorf Steighfett Plugin
XiLS-Lab SynX2 Synth (Elka emulation)
XiLS-Lab XilS 4
Samplicity Berlin Studio Reverb Plugin
OT DRONES
Spitfire Audio ARO Low Perc. ❤️
Mastering The Score Video Tutorials
Pulsar Audio Massive & MU Bundles Plugin
ProjectSam Symphobia 3 (Lumina ver 2.0) ❤️
Project Sam : Symphobia 4 Pandora ❤️
Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute
Cherry Audio : GX-80 Synth ❤️
Dan Keen (Spitfire) : Soft String Textures
Spitfire : Studio Strings Pro
Spitfire Sparkling Woodwinds
Spitfire Studio Brass (Core).
Spitfire Tape Orchestra
Virharmonic Bohemian Cello V4
Now where is Pacific Strings so I can add them to this list ? 

New FX :

SSL Fusion Transformer
SSL Fusion Vintage Drive
SSL Fusion Stereo Image
SSL Band Plugins (Drums, Vocals, Guitars)
PA Sa2Rate 2
Softube Weiss DS1 MK3
Samplicity Berlin Studio Reverb
Pulsar Audio Manley Massive & MU Plugins
Oek Sound Soothe 2
Oek Sound Spiff
Eventide Invigorate
Dear Reality DearVR-Pro
Mastering The Mix (LIMITER)


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 27, 2022)

Didn't go crazy.
Got The Ton for £63 as I already had Studio Brass. Not played with Fragile Strings much, but it sounds lovely. I have AROOF so I consider Sparkling Woodwinds a nice addition, if not essential.
Completed my Symphony Orchestra with the Brass, so that qualified me for the Aperture Cassette Symphony which, to be honest, I probably won't use much, but it might come in handy later. 
And I noticed today that Appassionata was only £129 (could have sworn it was at £149 a couple of days ago!) and, since I've been eyeing it up a bit, thought I'd go for it. Downloading now


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 27, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Which edition? I'm not sure where you found "needless".
> 
> 1908: "The 'split' infinitive has taken such hold upon the consciences of journalists that, instead of warning the novice against splitting his infinitives, we must warn him against the curious superstition that the splitting or not splitting makes the difference between a good and a bad writer. The split infinitive is an ugly thing, as will be seen from our examples below; but it is one among several hundred ugly things, and the novice should not allow it to occupy his mind exclusively."
> 
> Later editions have moved around a fair bit.


Wait what


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> All my budgeted November purchases are complete. But it's not over yet!
> 
> There are still several Black Friday deals on my want list that expire in December. I'm waiting until next month to buy them so my monthly expenditures look a little more reasonable, and not like the crazed spending habits of a deragned music gear addict
> 
> ...


If you don't confuse a bigger group of people with all those goodies, I don't know what will


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Here are my BF purchases so far (updated) Nov. 27th:
> 
> New Notation/DAW:
> 
> ...


Just buy JRshop and Plugin Boutique already!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Just buy JRshop and Plugin Boutique already!


Not sure what you mean ?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

The only thing I got was Spitfires the Ton. I might also get Divisimate but unsure on that at the moment. Might get it for some fun and to easily play back different orchestral combinations using the VSL Prime Edition template but I'm not quite sure how useful it will end up being in practise.


----------



## briyo2289 (Nov 27, 2022)

I got Dorico at half price ($290) and upgraded my 8 + 4 gb RAM to 16 + 16 gb ($85). If I had more money I'd buy Symphonia 1/2 and Ethno World. Maybe next year!


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 27, 2022)

This year just Metropolis Ark Ø. I have 3, 4, and bits and pieces of the rest, but for the upgrade my wallet said no  and bonus I won't need a new hard drive either. A good full orchestra sound for specific passages (and something that lets me be lazy elsewhere shhhh  is exactly what I need)

About to download it now and drop it into a project, will see how it goes


----------



## sumVI (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have looked Death in the face (nice chap, looks like William Sadler), and I am living something painfully close to the life I have feared for decades since learning about Syd Barrett. But, I have music in my life, and a small disposable income; and joy must be seized, wrestled to the ground, and tickled ferociously if life is to be embraced as a beneficence or serendipity.
> 
> We have but a small fortune of life and I am resolved to no longer be miserly with it. (Yes, I split that infinitive; fight me!)
> 
> Or, in other words: I spent way too much and feel horrible about it and I'm not convincing myself or anyone else that spending money on myself is a grand gesture of affirmation; but I got some cool stuff I'll actually be using!



I read this thread to satisfy my FOMO and help relieve some GAS, perusing the purchases of others, as I struggle not to spend money (so far, only bought The Ton and EZKeys Hybrid Harp while avoiding the “glitches”) didn’t expect to get a grammar lesson, thanks! 

Splitting infinitives seems somewhat akin to splitting hairs, something I may note in the future - now that you have made me aware - but not worry about, none the less.

The same might be said of Syd Barrett. Creativity tends to be an introspective process that requires traveling down rabbit holes to extract the infinite riches we have within. In this sense, being like Syd Barrett could be construed as a blessing. It is simply a matter of perspective, I suppose.

_“The uniqueness of a person is made up of the insane and the twisted as much as it is of the rational and normal”_

~_Thomas Moore_

This quote was poached from a book review for “_Care of the Soul” _by Thomas Moore found here:









Care of the Soul | Thomas Moore | Summary & Review | Tom Butler-Bowdon


Care of the Soul was a No. 1 New York Times bestseller, and spent almost a year on that list. It is rare for a self-help title to have also received critical acclaim. This is a popular self-help book, but not like any you may have read. Steeped in a sense



www.butler-bowdon.com





It is a good read.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

sumVI said:


> I read this thread to satisfy my FOMO and help relieve some GAS, perusing the purchases of others, as I struggle not to spend money (so far, only bought The Ton and EZKeys Hybrid Harp while avoiding the “glitches”) didn’t expect to get a grammar lesson, thanks!
> 
> Splitting infinitives seems somewhat akin to splitting hairs, something I may note in the future - now that you have made me aware - but not worry about, none the less.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quotation.

It's fun to boldly go down into rabbit holes, even grammar ones!


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 27, 2022)

Friday:

From ThinkSpace Education;
*Learn Music Theory $34
How To Write Music $34*

Today:

From Cinesamples ;
*CineStrings Solo $149
CineBrass Core $149
CineBrass Pro $149*

From Cinematic Studios;
*Cinematic Studio Strings $299.25
Cinematic Studio Brass $278* (Upgraded price available after CSS in cart) 

From Spitfire Audio;
*Abby Roads 2 Iconic Strings Core $249
Hearth & Hollow $79* (Pianobook Artist Series) 
*Soft String Textures $79 (*Dan Keen/Pianobook Artist Series)

From Virharmonic; 
*Bohemian Cello $149*

So about $1649 USD
But I'm Canadian so with current conversion was: $2305.31

I think I'm spent for the Nov lol. 

--------------------------------------------------

In Dec I am planning;

Ample Sound
Erhu - Comtemplating the Moon - $135
Jedson Lapsteel David Gilmour model - $95
Deering Sierra Banjo - $95
Schecter Hellraiser 9 string guitar - $96

Bundled is $272

Should be good to go until Spring or so after that 😁🤞

----------------------------------------------------

_On a different note_, I just added up ALL my VST spend for the last two years
and I am currently at $13,275. That doesn't include Effects and Hardware. (About another 10k)

But hey, thanks to this community and a shit ton of youtube videos I got some pretty killer stuff 😁
More importantly... It sounds fantastic !


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Thank you for the quotation.
> 
> It's fun to boldly go down into rabbit holes, even grammar ones!


Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 27, 2022)

Grammar is music theory for writer’s. 

Also, the people who tried to stop infinitives being split were putting rules above aesthetic. To pick the traditional example, “to boldly go” is a classic pair of iambs - duh-DUH (a jazz swing beat in spoken form) - that lends itself to pleasant-sounding English. “To go boldly where no one has gone before” is just a jumble.

Whereas “To boldly go where no one has gone before” is two iambs, then a spondee - DUH-DUH - followed by two more iambs. It’s far more poetic and therefore much more memorable. (I’m not sure if it would have been better to have “To boldly go where none of us has gone before” which would be six iambs in a row, or “To boldly go where none has gone before” which is five iambs, ie classic Shakespearean iambic pentameter - I think the symmetry of the original is probably better and either way you need to split the infinitive.)


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 27, 2022)

They got me bad…

Sample Libraries
Audio Imperia Chorus
Cinesamples
Voxos
Cinebrass Complete Bundle
CinePerc

Spitfire
ARO Low Percussion
Appassionata Strings

Impact Soundworks Ventus Winds Complete Bundle

Plugins
Fabfilter Pro Bundle
Liquidsonics Reverb Bundle
Sound Theory Gullifoss
Oeksound Soothe2
Waves Audio J37
Waves Audio Abbey Road TG Mastering Chain
Designer Sound Precedence

Education
Orchestral Recipes 1-3
Master The Score
Pillars of Composition - Ryan Leach
20th Century Orchestral Writing - Mattie Chiappa


Now hide my wallet, I’m done for while. Lol.

Let the downloading marathon begin!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 28, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Grammar is music theory for writer’s.
> 
> Also, the people who tried to stop infinitives being split were putting rules above aesthetic. To pick the traditional example, “to boldly go” is a classic pair of iambs - duh-DUH (a jazz swing beat in spoken form) - that lends itself to pleasant-sounding English. “To go boldly where no one has gone before” is just a jumble.
> 
> Whereas “To boldly go where no one has gone before” is two iambs, then a spondee - DUH-DUH - followed by two more iambs. It’s far more poetic and therefore much more memorable. (I’m not sure if it would have been better to have “To boldly go where none of us has gone before” which would be six iambs in a row, or “To boldly go where none has gone before” which is five iambs, ie classic Shakespearean iambic pentameter - I think the symmetry of the original is probably better and either way you need to split the infinitive.)


It's very common---especially in Shakespearean iambic pentameter (as opposed to the more rigidly iambic blank verse that preceded Shakespeare and his contemporaries)---for a trochee or a spondee or an anapest (etc.) to substitute for one (or more) of the iambic feet; that's why Shakespeare's blank verse has been compared with jazz (as opposed to what I'd call Marlowe's techno or heavy metal...).

Substitutions are usually expressive. For example, a misguided 19th century pedant might have avoided splitting the infinitive by starting with a "bold" initial trochee to launch the verse: "Boldly to go where none hath gone before". But yes | the "orig | inal" | is bett | er (there...).


----------



## robo3000 (Nov 28, 2022)

In my defense.. I didn't spend much this year before BF...

Divisimate
Tec breathcontroller 2
Pianoteq Standard + some piano's
Lumina
Samplicity Berlin Studio
Ark bundle completion (ark 5)
VHorns Saxes and brass
Cinematic Rooms standard, Tai Chi lite
Infinite bundle
Stepic
Spectre
Shaperbox 3
Some synth expansions
Novum
Abyss
32GB RAM upgrade
Some Udemy courses

I am bit afraid to tally it up.... 

I haven't had time to use it all but for now I am most happy with Divisimate (instant gratification), Pianoteq (will replace all my piano libraries), the TEC BBC2 (so much fun) and Samplicity Berlin Studio (so beautifull and easy).


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 28, 2022)

robo3000 said:


> In my defense.. I didn't spend much this year before BF...
> 
> Divisimate
> Tec breathcontroller 2
> ...


Nice! Congrats. Question - what do you enjoy using the TEC BBC2 with the most? I added that to my Christmas list for my wife to get me.


----------



## robo3000 (Nov 28, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> Nice! Congrats. Question - what do you enjoy using the TEC BBC2 with the most? I added that to my Christmas list for my wife to get me.


I have just used it with the VHorns Saxes for now and it allow for so much more realistic playing. I also plan to use it with the Infinite series but I haven't had time to install that yet.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 28, 2022)

I’m on the fence between Cineperc and True Strike.

If anyone has good advice, I’m all ears.
My tone is more classical/classic Hollywood domain.
Bonus point if the library has good timpani + damping.

My current perc libs are Spitfire Perc, Ricotti Mallets (which I love) and ISW Rhapsody (a lovely one).


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Nov 28, 2022)

It was actually only 30$ off, but as i wanted it for quite some time already, i decided to finally purchase Performance Samples Vista


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 28, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I’m on the fence between Cineperc and True Strike.
> 
> If anyone has good advice, I’m all ears.


I'd go Cineperc. It's just so much more content than True Strike (which is also good).


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 28, 2022)

Slate + Ash - Choreographs
Cableguys - Shaperbox 3


----------



## Neer (Nov 28, 2022)

Added Chris Hein Orchestral Brass Extended and a Cimbalom to my previous purchases yesterday.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 28, 2022)

CineBrass Full Bundle
CinePerc
CineHarps
CinePiano
Piano in Blue
Soothe 2
Dorico 4 update
This was the year I finally dove into CineSamples. Can’t say I really needed any of them, but the price was right to add more paintbrushes to the orchestral palette.

I wish I could have given FabFilter and LiquidSonics more of my money this year, but I already own all their products.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 28, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd go Cineperc. It's just so much more content than True Strike (which is also good).


Sure, I’m more of a Keyswitch/CC guy and Cineperc seems 1 patch per instrument/articulation. Am I wrong?

I’m also not necessarily looking for the largest library but the one that fits my sound & workflow.
Mix options seem a bliss in CinePerc though.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 28, 2022)

Soundpaint Alto Flute - $10
8dio Intimate Studio Winds - $13.50
Shreddage Fretless $34
Kazrog KClip3 - GBP35
The God Particle - $79
Arturia FX Collection 3 - €49
Arturia V Collection 9 Upgrade from version 6 - €99
Metropolis Ark Bundle upgrade - I owned 1-4 already, but had to pay the crossgrade fee for Ark 1 (€66 after VAT), which brought down the whole collection to €202 after VAT.

So a little bit over budget this year, but more restrained than previous years. If it hadn't been for the Ark sale, I probably would've gotten either Melodyne Editor upgrade or Cinematic Rooms Standard as well, but something had to give for this time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Here is a quick tryout for Spitfire's DC Noisemaker. All instruments are from that library except the drums (the deeper percussion that comes in only at the end after a sort of semi-drum roll) which come from Danheim's Asgaard sample library.



And this one is a tryout for my new Sampletekk piano, WG2; with lots of other instruments.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 28, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Sure, I’m more of a Keyswitch/CC guy and Cineperc seems 1 patch per instrument/articulation. Am I wrong?
> 
> I’m also not necessarily looking for the largest library but the one that fits my sound & workflow.
> Mix options seem a bliss in CinePerc though.


Yes, Cineperc is one patch per instrument/articulation. I don't remember coming across keyswitches.

Mix-wise, I think it's convenient. The default Dennis Sands usually works for me (which saves on ram), but there's other presets you can easily click through, which just configure the separate mics (which you can control on your own, of course).

The number of mic signals varies by the instrument, but I think it's usually close, overhead, mid, room, surround. Sometimes there's quads and subs. Off the top of my head, Truestrike is three mic signals.

I particularly like the Cineperc sound, which just has clarity and lower midrange girth, and a very punchy upfront sound. I think of Truestrike as a little thinner, but also upfront and clear, and a good option too. It's a matter of taste.


----------



## GMT (Nov 28, 2022)

Whilst I have been restrained this year (Just Drums of War), I am happy to see so many of us have splurged our wealth and that of our children in frenzied, sweaty online clickery. Noticed too, that kidneys are going cheap on the blackmarket - oversupply?


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 28, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> It's very common---especially in Shakespearean iambic pentameter (as opposed to the more rigidly iambic blank verse that preceded Shakespeare and his contemporaries)---for a trochee or a spondee or an anapest (etc.) to substitute for one (or more) of the iambic feet; that's why Shakespeare's blank verse has been compared with jazz (as opposed to what I'd call Marlowe's techno or heavy metal...).



I didn’t know that at all, that’s really interesting.


----------



## Heledir (Nov 28, 2022)

Cinematic Studio Everything.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 28, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Whoops! Spoke too soon. Time to call it quits methinks.
> 
> Added:
> 
> ...


Let us know how you like SStW. I’m probably set with CSW and IW (and others) but I’ve liked many examples of SStW I’ve heard …


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 28, 2022)

I should confess that I succumbed to a bit of FOMO and reactivated my Splice subscription (for $9.99) for the 25 free sample packs (after reviewing what they are...). 

As planned I bought the Smart:Comp 2 upgrade---expected it in December but the sale arrived on Cybermonday (and for $10 less than I anticipated... so it cancels out the Splice).


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Nov 28, 2022)

NI East Asia and LiquidSonic Seventh Heaven.

I still have to go deeper into both (when I finish my master's exams) but for now I'm happy.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Let us know how you like SStW. I’m probably set with CSW and IW (and others) but I’ve liked many examples of SStW I’ve heard …


After buying IW, I still have a little bit of GAS pressure to buy CSW. Do you find these 2 complement each other? IW will probably be my primary library just because of the playability but Im debating whether the sound of CSW would be good for layering.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2022)

Just went for the Modartt Pianoteq upgrade to Pro. 

It came with 2 bonuses I wasn’t expecting. 1st my NFR Standard version (Bought 2nd hand, so became NFR) is no longer NFR so can be sold. 2nd it has asked me to add 2 instruments. This means I got the upgrade to 8 (would cost $30), got 2 instruments ($60 using code group at JRRShop), I paid $80. So I got my upgrade to pro for less than it would have cost just to get the update and 2 instruments.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 28, 2022)

Caved and got Bohemian Cello


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 28, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> After buying IW, I still have a little bit of GAS pressure to buy CSW. Do you find these 2 complement each other? IW will probably be my primary library just because of the playability but Im debating whether the sound of CSW would be good for layering.


Yeah, I find they respond to different sensibilities perfectly. So, if you've got both sensibilities (or GAS) then they are great to have on hand, so if one isn't working to your liking you can quickly switch to the other and keep moving. I don't want to spam this thread with my videos but I have a video where I go through each back to back (I think Vienna was in there too). I'll IM you.


----------



## cssudweeks (Nov 28, 2022)

- Ozone 10 Advanced
- Sample Modeling The Trumpet v3
- 8dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds
- Soundtoys 5 - Everything Bundle
- bx_Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor 
- bx_Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor Class A 
- ADPTR StreamLiner
- Trackspacer 

Fantastic sale prices, fantastic products.


----------



## glyster (Nov 28, 2022)

* UAD Apollo Twin X and Ultimate 11 bundle
* SWAM Strings bundle
* Softube Volume 5 Bundle, Chandler Limited bundle, British Class A, Model 84, Vocoder.
* Sonnox Claro, Limiter, Inflator
* Soothe 2
* Unisum
* Neural DPS Soldano, Granophyre
* Eventide H910, H3000
* Audiobro Genesis Choir
* IK Multimedia Total Studio Max 3.5
* Arturia V Collection 9 upgrade


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 28, 2022)

Last one.... honest! Couldn't resist the CineHarps. Didn't have a dedicated Harp library so... now I have.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 28, 2022)

Ok, haven’t decided between cineperc or abbey road low drums yet. But….stepping up the TB game 😈🤙🏼🙏🏼
Not fucking around now. Bye bye t7.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 28, 2022)

I’m always impressed with the variety of libraries and plugins people buy — how different from one person to the next. Apart from a few common ones (Cineperc, sonixinema cello…) everyone is on their own wavelength.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 28, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> So far:
> SWAM Woodwinds
> Divisimate
> Updates to Wavelab Elements and Dorico Elements
> ...



I think I may have dissipated some gas (apologies to those nearby) on Straight Ahead Samples single instruments (Atomic Big Band is great but now I have SWAM), Heavyocity's Gravity (I really should be more confident that I can make that sort of thing myself at home for less, with one small aubergine), and Sound Particles (I'm mixing in headphones or in stereo, how on earth could I really use it?), while Steinberg and Toontrack (what a cop show that would be) have thoughtfully taken the other decisions out of my hands.

But I still have more than a week to blow a few hundred on Liquidsonics reverbs even though I already have HD Cart, Pro-R and several Valhalla plugins, not to mention a few other less fashionable things. Gurgle.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> I think I may have dissipated some gas (apologies to those nearby) on Straight Ahead Samples single instruments (Atomic Big Band is great but now I have SWAM), Heavyocity's Gravity (I really should be more confident that I can make that sort of thing myself at home for less, with one small aubergine), and Sound Particles (I'm mixing in headphones or in stereo, how on earth could I really use it?), while Steinberg and Toontrack (what a cop show that would be) have thoughtfully taken the other decisions out of my hands.
> 
> But I still have more than a week to blow a few hundred on Liquidsonics reverbs even though I already have HD Cart, Pro-R and several Valhalla plugins, not to mention a few other less fashionable things. Gurgle.


You know it's a serious case when you aren't so much relieved or disappointed that what you wanted is on sale, but shopping around for the best bargain! I just caught myself doing it, and I had to remind myself that the money is already gone!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 28, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Smart:EQ3 managed to get it for €35 from Sonible, might have been a glitch
> Cinematic Rooms Pro
> Tai Chi reverb
> Audiothings Minibit for £11 just to get the Audiothings Bubbles and MfreeformAnalogEQ freebies from Loot Audio
> ...


Ended up with Drum Fury 2 for $50
Shaperbox 3 upgrade for $39
Novation Launch Control XL no deals on this I just needed one now
GrumpyMonkey Roller $10
Novum $75

And that's me done until next month


----------



## elucid (Nov 28, 2022)

I alleviated my purchasing pain somewhat by buying two presents as well as things for myself.

My son is about to start his final year at school and is heavily focused on composition. He’s been using my plugins so far so I could set up accounts for him and buy the software so it will be his.

I got him Piano in Blue (he tried it and loved it) and the Tone King Imperial Mkii from NeuralDSP.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 28, 2022)

Snatched up 8Dio's Intimate Studio Woodwinds for 13.87€
Spitfire's Chrysalis for 18€ (had a 10€ gift card credit from a previous purchase)
Pluginguru's Mega Magic Pads 1 for 24.28€

Today I bought Loot Audio's Forgotten Songs for 4.5€ on PluginBoutique - mostly to get the Cherry Audio CA2600 as a monthly freebie. Really happy that I managed to get through the Black Week with that rather minimal spending. I already have a ton of libraries and (finally) am learning to stop spending money on stuff I've already covered in my collection - many items on my wishlist actually were cheaper in the past, so that also helped.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Alright alright. You guys threatened me and I had no choice but to buy it. I'm fairly certain someone said "You're a heartless monster if you don't buy this synth". And another person said "If you don't own this synth, we will never reply with a thumbs up or heart to your lame vi control posts ever again". So I caved and bought novum. At least my wife will truly understand I had no other option and it had to be done .


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 28, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> So I caved and bought novum..


Welcome to the club


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Alright alright. You guys threatened me and I had no choice but to buy it. I'm fairly certain someone said "You're a heartless monster if you don't buy this synth". And another person said "If you don't own this synth, we will never reply with a thumbs up or heart to your lame vi control posts ever again". So I caved and bought novum. At least my wife will truly understand I had no other option and it had to be done .


It is great, very easy to use and gives great results.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

So, um, what is a good Christmas gift for a family member or loved one (not an exclusive 'or') that says 'Sorry, I love you; but I spent all my money on me.'

Chocolates? It's got to be cheap.

Very cheap.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, um, what is a good Christmas gift for a family member or loved one (not an exclusive 'or') that says 'Sorry, I love you; but I spent all my money on me.'
> 
> Chocolates? It's got to be cheap.
> 
> Very cheap.


A rock from the garden? Make them a meal (ramen)?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Shaperbox 3 upgrade for $39


Where did you get that deal?


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, um, what is a good Christmas gift for a family member or loved one (not an exclusive 'or') that says 'Sorry, I love you; but I spent all my money on me.'
> 
> Chocolates? It's got to be cheap.
> 
> Very cheap.


Compose a song for them using all the libraries that you spent the money on. Tell them, you HAD to spend the money to even be able to create that work of art expressing your love in the manner it deserves to be expressed.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Where did you get that deal?


I think you can find that deal when you log in on Cable Guys site. The cost depends on what you have already. My upgrade would be 29 dollars or Euros.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Compose a song for them using all the libraries that you spent the money on. Tell them, you HAD to spend the money to even be able to create that work of art expressing your love in the manner it deserves to be expressed.


I can feel the back of my father's hand even now. My sister has hold of my hair. My brother just looks slightly confused and keen to leave. My mother has a knife. She's approaching me with it now.

I might try something else. Like shoplifting.


----------



## Scamper (Nov 28, 2022)

I was sure to stay clean this BF. Then I was sitting there downloading...

Cinematic Rooms Standard
Seventh Heaven Standard

CinePerc
CineHarps
Cinesamples Taylor Davis Violin

These Cinesamples discounts were just too good. But now, I won't get anything new for a while - hopefully.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 28, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Alright alright. You guys threatened me and I had no choice but to buy it. I'm fairly certain someone said "You're a heartless monster if you don't buy this synth". And another person said "If you don't own this synth, we will never reply with a thumbs up or heart to your lame vi control posts ever again". So I caved and bought novum. At least my wife will truly understand I had no other option and it had to be done .


The forum isn't called Virtual Intimidation Control for nothing!


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Compose a song for them using all the libraries that you spent the money on. Tell them, you HAD to spend the money to even be able to create that work of art expressing your love in the manner it deserves to be expressed.


Wait people compose with these libraries?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

chrisav said:


> The forum isn't called Virtual Intimidation Control for nothing!


The only thing virtual about this forum are the members. The intimidation is real!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 28, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Wait people compose with these libraries?


Absolutely. That's what we buy those libraries for. I mean, it doesn't make sense to spend one's precious time just on watching walk-through videos, comparing deals, downloading libraries, updating spreadsheets of wish lists, shuffling files from one hard disk to another and then NOT using those libraries, right?!?


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 28, 2022)

Picked up OT Ark 0 -- played around with it last night. It does sound as good as advertised

Now I am doing my utmost to talk myself out of Elysiion 2 -- I have until Wednesday, but I am sinking s-l-o-w-l-y
Have TOE & TOC2, so I would be (will be) somewhat familiar with the interface

. . . whom am I kidding? It is a fait accompli
I am toast


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 28, 2022)

Get Good Drums, Big and Massive, $65
Piano In Blue, $50
embertone 1955 piano lite, $10


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 28, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Make them a meal (ramen)?





ibanez1 said:


> Wait people compose with these libraries?


We mostly just noodle after all.


----------



## Trif (Nov 28, 2022)

Very happy with my restraint. I think I've only bought a couple of extremely cheap Cherry Audio synths, the Embertone recorders, BFD3 and Wavesfactory Spectre. (Partly or mostly because I'm saving up for Pacific and the 2TB external SSD I'm going to need for that and BFD3.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Picked up OT Ark 0 -- played around with it last night. It does sound as good as advertised
> 
> Now I am doing my utmost to talk myself out of Elysiion 2 -- I have until Wednesday, but I am sinking s-l-o-w-l-y
> Have TOE & TOC2, so I would be (will be) somewhat familiar with the interface
> ...


I have Elysion 2 if you have any questions about it.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Where did you get that deal?


From Cableguys, you need to login to see the deal


----------



## Flyo (Nov 28, 2022)

Yess Opus upgrade now! 

So…
- 4TB SSD NVME (Expensive but at the best price ever here)
- ARO Thematic Trumpets $34 (Plus $10 gift card)
- ISW Fretless Bass $34 
- Waves update plan for Horizon Bundle $32
- Opus Upgrade! $200

Still on the fence about
- Cinematic Rooms Standar (so Expensive)!


----------



## Olang (Nov 28, 2022)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Absolutely. That's what we buy those libraries for. I mean, it doesn't make sense to spend one's precious time just on watching walk-through videos, comparing deals, downloading libraries, updating spreadsheets of wish lists, shuffling files from one hard disk to another and then NOT using those libraries, right?!?


I mean, I thought Steam sales were bad in terms of "buying things to look pretty", but holy hell, VIs are a million times worse!


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have Elysion 2 if you have any questions about it.


Are you happy with Elysion 2? Sounds pretty amazing. Would you buy it again?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> We mostly just noodle after all.


You might want to look into one of the Augmented libraries.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 28, 2022)

I added a new sheet to my DAW spreadsheet for BF22. 
At one point there was so much on there it was well over two grand. 
I made a note of the end dates and day by day stuff migrated between the yes, maybe and no columns. 
As it stands, I am in for less than a ton. 
That may well be it but there are a few that I may look at again. 
The thing is though, it would have been much more relaxing just to spend the extra two grand. 
Now I feel that I need a month in a sanatorium which will end up costing me more than that.
So the moral is, just buy shit and relax. 

I was off-line for BF2021, so my GAS build up was so intense it was mistaken for fracking by local geologists.
I will report the final tally from Zermatt or wherever I end up, provided matron allows me wifi privileges.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> Are you happy with Elysion 2? Sounds pretty amazing. Would you buy it again?


I'm not sure. The sequencing/arp side of things is amazing. But the sounds - I'd probably go with Dark Horizon. I don't have it but I think that it has the same engine, different but darker sounds and costs less.

When I got Elysion (before the upgrade to version II), it was very helpful. Now, I've gained a bit more knowledge and I have UVI's Falcon, which has a lot of sequencing options and can also record midi to drag and drop just as Elysion can. So, yes to buying Elysion or Dark Horizon if I didn't have Falcon; but Falcon is probably better overall if you can get comfortable with it.

And, of course, while Falcon does a lot more, it is also more expensive even before you start buying extra soundware for the samples and sound design. So, there is a lot to commend Elysion and Dark Horizon as aids to composing sequences.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I added a new sheet to my DAW spreadsheet for BF22.
> At one point there was so much on there it was well over two grand.
> I made a note of the end dates and day by day stuff migrated between the yes, maybe and no columns.
> As it stands, I am in for less than a ton.
> ...


It's just money. Until it is life or death. Then it is death. Anxiety? The cost of living with awareness. Take care.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 28, 2022)

Scamper said:


> These Cinesamples discounts were just too good. But now, I won't get anything new for a while - hopefully.


Don't stare at your emails during Christmas to NewYear if you're serious. And lurking around here is dangerous too. But it does help that Cinesamples gave a 2 piece and body slammed my wallet and I don't think it's getting up, anytime soon.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Kery Michael said:


> Get Good Drums, Big and Massive, $65
> Piano In Blue, $50
> embertone 1955 piano lite, $10


Massive is an incredible synth. Great texturally and for really powerful sounds. I hope you have a productive and enjoyable time with all of these new tools!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 28, 2022)

Pretty chill year here! I'm still exploring and enjoying what I already have and making music with it. I did finally update Kontakt, Atlantis, and Pianoteq, and added another piano model, and grabbed the Walker Lite for ten bucks. So I think I kept it under 200 this year which makes me happy


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 28, 2022)

...


----------



## peterharket (Nov 28, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I added a new sheet to my DAW spreadsheet for BF22.
> At one point there was so much on there it was well over two grand.
> I made a note of the end dates and day by day stuff migrated between the yes, maybe and no columns.
> As it stands, I am in for less than a ton.
> ...


Haha, actually laughed out loud by the fracking joke 😂


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think you can find that deal when you log in on Cable Guys site. The cost depends on what you have already. My upgrade would be 29 dollars or Euros.



For the rest of us (CableGuys is new in my field of vision), I think it is $89 instead of $301USD. 






Cableguys | ShaperBox 3


Cableguys ShaperBox 3 (VST/AU/AAX plugin) - Nine powerful Cableguys effects in one plugin. For modern mixes and infinite inspiration. Fully functional demo available!



www.cableguys.com





Do you use it much, and when?


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 28, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Pretty chill year here! I'm still exploring and enjoying what I already have and making music with it. I did finally update Kontakt, Atlantis, and Pianoteq, and added another piano model, and grabbed the Walker Lite for ten bucks. So I think I kept it under 200 this year which makes me happy


Good job. I officially hit over three grand by today's end... glad this one is over, lol. Funny, all hardware/PC related other than $199 to upgrade EWHO to OPUS, a no-brainer. A good part was for my new tower, which I have everything except the Z790 mobo. It was the 128GB DDR5 ram that added to the wallet destruction... it did drop from $1100 for CL40 in the summer to $817 this month for the new CL28, but something told me still to wait. Then today only, Affirm offered another $100 off at Newegg if you sign up for their 12-month financing, another no-brainer because I will pay that off on the first statement. $717 for 128GB DDR5 with CL28 timing at this early stage of the game, yeah, I'll take it!

Annnnnd, a huge blessing also happened this weekend, I found someone to buy my current tower for $1500, local and cash, so the overall sting is a lot less, and the cash for the still-to-be-released motherboard is set aside.

I tell ya, after a BF/CM like this one, I want to spend December eating microwave popcorn and drinking tap water... and will probably transmogrify into my father and yell at everyone in the house: "Turn the light off when you leave the room, who do you think I am, Rockefeller???"


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 28, 2022)

After last big sale in Jule (Tina Guo Acoustic Bundle, Heavyocity Damage 2, then Vangelis for Omnisphere by Luftrum in August), I got satiated.

This time around:

- XPerimenta Kantele ($43 instead of $60)

- TASTE MultiPack 001 ($19, and $25 for the bundle)

- Blüthner Style 6 (last day at 50% Nov 29).

- Chrysalis (Spitfire) ($29USD, reduced from $149)

I also was intrigued by this from Heiko Sengbusch
(you never have enough of these - "Hm? What do you mean _Damage 2_? Next question!")






Curiosity - Boutique Trailer Sound Effects Library - Only 7,99 EUR


Hey everyone, we're excited to share with you our latest sound effects library: Curiosity. Designed for aspiring composers Versatile sounds - mixed and mastered to the highest standards Inspired by blockbusters like Top Gun: Maverick, Spiderman: Far From Home, and Black Adam > Listen to audio...




vi-control.net





In the middle of a move at the moment, so it'll be quiet for a while... until Boxing Day?


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2022)

Heads up people Opus $299 today only


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2022)

The purchase I am most happy with is 8dio Olympus choirs. This thing is massive, so many voice instruments and fx!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Heads up people Opus $299 today only


It was $250 with code GROUP at JRR yesterday. The ‘today only’ at least is a stretch haha. But interested people better check if that still works, and may want to hurry.

Edit: checked - still available:






944 GB of GREAT top tier orchestral samples in a nice player. Best BF deal I’ve seem frankly and one I highly recommend for those looking for a comprehensive orchestral sample set.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> is 8dio Olympus choirs


8Dio don't have a choir with that name? You mean Soundiron?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 29, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> For the rest of us (CableGuys is new in my field of vision), I think it is $89 instead of $301USD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Noise Shaper for adding, and modulating, added textures to sounds. I did use it for volume and panning for a while; but I just automate that in the DAW most of the time. It's certainly the first plugin I reach for if I want to add variations to a track from out side of the instrument.

But to be honest, as good as it is, most of the time that I want these sorts of variations, it is on a synthesiser where I can just add modulation inside the synth itself. Where it really comes into its own is for instruments that can't do that; or where the effects are being added at a later stage.

It's very good for subtle variations as well as extreme effects and that does make it very useful.


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 29, 2022)

I took advantage of the BF deal for VSL Appassionata Strings which includes a Harp, Sordino Strings, Solo Strings, and Chamber Strings as well. This was really great  and I luckily have not yet delivered a track that uses the Synchron Strings Pro. I will now replace them with the Appassionata Strings that go better with the fluffy live sax sounds on the track (SSP was a bit too bright sounding in that piece). I also picked up the Asia Spotlight at NA at a very low price. It feels nice to have access to good tools.


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 29, 2022)

Just picked up Zero-G Atlantis 2 for $30 as well as Sonible smart:EQ3 for $59. These two are probably the one that I was most excited to get for BF. Not sure if I'm going to make any epic trailer music anytime soon, so I'm waiting until Friday on deciding to pick up AI Cerberus or just crossgrade up to Jaeger.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Good job. I officially hit over three grand by today's end... glad this one is over, lol. Funny, all hardware/PC related other than $199 to upgrade EWHO to OPUS, a no-brainer. A good part was for my new tower, which I have everything except the Z790 mobo. It was the 128GB DDR5 ram that added to the wallet destruction... it did drop from $1100 for CL40 in the summer to $817 this month for the new CL28, but something told me still to wait. Then today only, Affirm offered another $100 off at Newegg if you sign up for their 12-month financing, another no-brainer because I will pay that off on the first statement. $717 for 128GB DDR5 with CL28 timing at this early stage of the game, yeah, I'll take it!
> 
> Annnnnd, a huge blessing also happened this weekend, I found someone to buy my current tower for $1500, local and cash, so the overall sting is a lot less, and the cash for the still-to-be-released motherboard is set aside.
> 
> I tell ya, after a BF/CM like this one, I want to spend December eating microwave popcorn and drinking tap water... and will probably transmogrify into my father and yell at everyone in the house: "Turn the light off when you leave the room, who do you think I am, Rockefeller???"


I've heard it's impossible to use 4 DDR5 memory slots at super high speed (>4800 MTps) with Intel processors. The computer won't boot or could become unstable.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I like the Noise Shaper for adding, and modulating, added textures to sounds. I did use it for volume and panning for a while; but I just automate that in the DAW most of the time. It's certainly the first plugin I reach for if I want to add variations to a track from out side of the instrument.
> 
> But to be honest, as good as it is, most of the time that I want these sorts of variations, it is on a synthesiser where I can just add modulation inside the synth itself. Where it really comes into its own is for instruments that can't do that; or where the effects are being added at a later stage.
> 
> It's very good for subtle variations as well as extreme effects and that does make it very useful.


Devious Machines' Infiltrator is a little more expensive but seems much more powerful.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 29, 2022)

PS Lumina, Adaptive Runs and Simplicity’s Berlin Studio.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 29, 2022)

I did a terrible thing yesterday. I downloaded and installed VSL Synchron Player. Then I installed the Free BBO. Then I purchased the Ymir Children's Choir. The libraries sound fabulous, the Synchron player is a breath of fresh air and I fear that I am hooked. Oh dear.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

For those of us (well: mostly me) pretending we have will power, here’s a cool song to kill some time before we go ahead and just buy the next damn thing.








Oh, did I mention one of the founding members of the band did two great libraries for Soniccouture?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 29, 2022)

τὰ κύματα ἀνήριθμα got me... convinced myself I'd save some time in the spring (when I expect to be pretty busy between math classes and the Seaboard Rise 2) by buying some Waves plugins now: Cr8 Sampler, BB Tubes, + MM Tone Shaper to get over $50 (by pricing on Waves website, not what I actually paid) to get InPhase for free.

"My will- pow- er | is a burning ember
And over my head the waves have met..."

In all seriousness this brings my discretionary budget (goal) for the rest of November and December down to about $15.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For those of us (well: mostly me) pretending we have will power, here’s a cool song to kill some time before we go ahead and just buy the next damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting "video unavailable error" but this seems to be the song you mean (or a remastered version at least):


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> I'm getting "video unavailable error" but this seems to be the song you mean (or a remastered version at least):



Haha. Now yours is blocked in MY region 

Anyway - this one:








Cool Waves plugins by the way. Enjoy! Will power be damned.


----------



## decredis (Nov 29, 2022)

Ok, final answer:

Cinematic Studio Strings
Virhamonic's Bohemian 'Cello and Violin
Neural DSP's Tone King and Soldano ampsims


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 29, 2022)

November is terrible for my wallet again this year thanks to this forum:

Originals Wurli (free)

Abbey Road Orchestra: Low Percussion

drums (UJAM)

braaass (UJAM)

Black Weekend Core 2022 (ambient guitars)

Aperture - Cassette Symphony

Metropolis Ark Ø (OT)

Drones (OT)

Genesis (Audiobro)

I would have liked to buy the Ark bundle, but I have enough orchestral libraries that I haven't really used yet.

I guess I can't spend enough time on music for work reasons and the purchases are a substitute gratification. That's bad!

And it doesn't stop...

Soft String Textures (Dan Keen)

Samsung M7 Smart Monitor S43BM700UU, 43 inch (-34%)
I've always wanted a really big monitor next to my IMac.

MOTU UltraLite mk5 
RME is defective and 10 years old.

RipX (-40 % edu) 
For me as a saxophonist next to Melodyne a very good tool. Just discovered it yesterday!

My wife and finance minister bought a new IPhone 14 as compensation....

Christmas was now in November for us.


----------



## rectifried (Nov 29, 2022)

3 SDX of my choice: 299 [ need to buy HD space]
EW Opus :250 [already had HO but didnt see the upgrade discount on the EW site which was 199] so now have 2..
Waves Manny Eq [quad 8] 5
Softube 84 [juno 106] 38

Samsung NV type 1T drive 80
enclose for drive 15

I have an MBP M1 16ram the internal dr is superfast but all my other drives top out at 500/s
hope this NVMe thing is better... the speeds they [most SSD] post are kinda BS for me at lease.. OWC usbC caddy 

oh yeah bottomless group for Rocket Appartmento. if that means anything here. [ it might ] lol


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 29, 2022)

I had some free updates and some cheap cross-/upgrades. And I bought some stuff as well. But more importantly, I decided not to buy other stuff. I believe that's a pretty complete and detailed overview of my november purchases.

Among the stuff I bought was the SA Joey Santiago library. Because you cannot have enough guitar libraries. Because "real" guitarist are ridiculously unreliable. Especially those of the English kind. Anyway, thanks to @Bee_Abney for the unintentional heads-up.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 29, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I've heard it's impossible to use 4 DDR5 memory slots at super high speed (>4800 MTps) with Intel processors. The computer won't boot or could become unstable.


You might want to tell the person you heard that from to get... up to speed. 

Those were initial pre-release issues, like any pre-release, that got solved. It's the 12th gen that has a rotten time with DDR5 which is why I waited for 13th Gen to release.

This fella OC'd to 6600 last month on the exact build I'll be doing, including the 3-hour mem stress test with zero failures:


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 29, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> Caved and got Bohemian Cello


And last minute breakdown made me get the HOOPUS update from HO.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 29, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I had some free updates and some cheap cross-/upgrades. And I bought some stuff as well. But more importantly, I decided not to buy other stuff. I believe that's a pretty complete and detailed overview of my november purchases.
> 
> Among the stuff I bought was the SA Joey Santiago library. Because you cannot have enough guitar libraries. Because "real" guitarist are ridiculously unreliable. Especially those of the English kind. Anyway, thanks to @Bee_Abney for the unintentional heads-up.


As an English guitarist, I am outraged at being accurately described!


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm getting the shakes. Haven't spent a dime yet.

And it's my birthday tomorrow.

eek


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2022)

rectifried said:


> 3 SDX of my choice: 299 [ need to buy HD space]
> EW Opus :250 [already had HO but didnt see the upgrade discount on the EW site which was 199] so now have 2..
> Waves Manny Eq [quad 8] 5
> Softube 84 [juno 106] 38
> ...


NVME, unless in a thunderbolt enclosure, will be capped on your MBP. USB3 enclosures use dual bands to get the super high speeds, which thunderbolt ports do not support. Thunderbolt enclosures are faster, but they cost 3-4x as much as USB3. Either way, you should get faster speeds than 500/s. if you go the thunderbolt enclosure route, make sure its an actual thunderbolt enclosure and not a "thunderbolt compatible" enclosure.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Devious Machines' Infiltrator is a little more expensive but seems much more powerful.


Infiltrator is more of a sledgehammer if that's what you need vs ShaperBox.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 29, 2022)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> 8Dio's Intimate Studio Woodwinds for 13.87€


I feel like I've seen lots of posts with this 8Dio deal on the Intimate series. I've checked my emails and spam and asked their support ... how does one get these prices? Is it still possible? It'sa some crossgrade from ... Soundpaint? I'm so confused.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 29, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I feel like I've seen lots of posts with this 8Dio deal on the Intimate series. I've checked my emails and spam and asked their support ... how does one get these prices? Is it still possible? It'sa some crossgrade from ... Soundpaint? I'm so confused.


It was a glitch where 70% was applied twice. Fixed now unfortunately.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 29, 2022)

peterharket said:


> It was a glitch where 70% was applied twice. Fixed now unfortunately.


makes sense. ok!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I'm getting the shakes. Haven't spent a dime yet.
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow.
> 
> eek


Happy Birthday Nathan! 🎂


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 29, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> NVME, unless in a thunderbolt enclosure, will be capped on your MBP. USB3 enclosures use dual bands to get the super high speeds, which thunderbolt ports do not support. Thunderbolt enclosures are faster, but they cost 3-4x as much as USB3. Either way, you should get faster speeds than 500/s. if you go the thunderbolt enclosure route, make sure its an actual thunderbolt enclosure and not a "thunderbolt compatible" enclosure.


I have a few of these...they are awesome. Pricey, but well built from an industry leader. 








OWC Envoy Pro SX - Thunderbolt Bus-Powered Portable SSD


The incredibly fast and rugged portable SSD drive for storage and backup tasks. Perfect for production-level audio, design, and photography workflows.




eshop.macsales.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 29, 2022)

In total < $350 USD.
* Midronome (successful Kickstarter pre-order)
* Oddity 3
* GEM Modula
* Trackspacer
* Lustrous Plates
* Seventh Heaven Pro upgrade
* Illusion
* Ethera Atlantis 2 upgrade

There's literally nothing else I really want at this point.

I sold my long-unused copy of u-he Diva for $100 to pay for a few of the items (so the total without doing that was < $450).


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not sure. The sequencing/arp side of things is amazing. But the sounds - I'd probably go with Dark Horizon. I don't have it but I think that it has the same engine, different but darker sounds and costs less.
> 
> When I got Elysion (before the upgrade to version II), it was very helpful. Now, I've gained a bit more knowledge and I have UVI's Falcon, which has a lot of sequencing options and can also record midi to drag and drop just as Elysion can. So, yes to buying Elysion or Dark Horizon if I didn't have Falcon; but Falcon is probably better overall if you can get comfortable with it.
> 
> And, of course, while Falcon does a lot more, it is also more expensive even before you start buying extra soundware for the samples and sound design. So, there is a lot to commend Elysion and Dark Horizon as aids to composing sequences.


Since I got Falcon, Elysion 2 and Dark Horizon are not really interesting for me anymore.

However, they are exciting in connection with Orchestra.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 29, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I feel like I've seen lots of posts with this 8Dio deal on the Intimate series. I've checked my emails and spam and asked their support ... how does one get these prices? Is it still possible? It'sa some crossgrade from ... Soundpaint? I'm so confused.


Yeah, as @peterharket already answered, it was a glitch. Initially, the strings and brass of that series also were reduced that much and the Century Ostinato Strings cost $7.5.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 29, 2022)

This is @markleake fault. He's some influence around here. Just look at the signature under his name if you bump into him.






I also picked up Majestic Horn from Orchestral Tools. $2. Because why not?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 29, 2022)

I had set aside about $128 to buy the Asterian preorder + Solaria bundle thinking since Asterian is based on classically trained oktavist Eric Holloway it would feature his oktavist range... but it doesn't. Just down to E2, which I can easily sing myself (I'm a vocalist). And the preorder discount for the bundle is only $7.50 (relative to the ordinary price of the bundle). So I'm having second thoughts... Symphony of the Animals is tempting, with a larger discount ($20) and about the same sale price.


----------



## pranic (Nov 29, 2022)

Is it over yet? I went overboard compared to my plans this year.

I anticipated a pretty relaxed BF weekend with not so many purchases. I probably shouldn't have stopped by Ebay last night, but picked up a Focusrite Clarett OctoPre to get an additional 8 inputs in my home studio (the joys of running one toslink cable around the room, versus multiple instrument TRS cables).

All in, I picked up all the goods at Liquidsonics and Slate+Ash, the ARK Bundle, topped up on the Black Weekend Pro Bundle with Spitfire, and a few odds 'n ends from AudioThing. I managed to resist needing a new SSD, but just barely.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> You might want to tell the person you heard that from to get... up to speed.
> 
> Those were initial pre-release issues, like any pre-release, that got solved. It's the 12th gen that has a rotten time with DDR5 which is why I waited for 13th Gen to release.
> 
> This fella OC'd to 6600 last month on the exact build I'll be doing, including the 3-hour mem stress test with zero failures:



That's 4*16 though, not 4*32.
Anyways, great if that's not an issue in 13th gen.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 29, 2022)

Winding down my spending to draw Black Friday to a close. Just bought chrysalis with the $10 gift card so it was only $19. After watching the walkthrough it seemed like it had a lot of nice sound design patches to go with the harp samples.

Now debating on:
embertone walker lite for $10
cube mini for $10
cinematic rooms standard - I've spent too much now to spring for the pro version but standard might be a good way to get my foot in the door on this reverb.

Convinced myself to not buy:
Cinebrass pro - I already have trailer brass and MA1 for big horns and big low brass. The rest of the solo stuff is covered by century brass which has very good solo brass. At this point, I would only be buying it for the LA scoring stage sound. Also - infinite brass is about to become over 90% of my composition workhorse .
Dan Keen's Soft String Textures - Looked myself in the mirror and asked if I truly had leveraged my other underscore evo-like texture libraries yet (looking at you OACE). The answer is no so until I do that, I won't be springing for another one of these libraries .
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds - Not yet. I have nucleus woodwinds and intimate studio woodwinds so I can cover basic ensemble and legato for fully sample only performances that are good. Also just like infinite brass, infinite woodwinds is going to be my main workhorse for woodwinds.

Final thought after playing around with my new infinite brass/woodwinds purchase:
For those of you struggling with setting up infinite brass/woodwinds for ensemble performance, divisimate is a HUGE help. It has a fill voice option such that a section can be mapped as an ensemble with each player split to up to N voices for N players. If you play 1 note, it will have every player in the mapped ensemble play that note. If you play 2 notes, it will split the players and have half play the lower note and half play the upper. this splitting keeps happening in a semi-intelligent way as you add stacked notes until you're playing N notes at which point, every player in your ensemble has their own note to play. This solves the worry of note stacking ending up in multiple layerings of a brass section in conventional sample libraries. For example, a 4 horns patch ending up sounding like 12 horns when you play a 3 note sustain.

TLDR: Divisimate and infinite series were made for each other.


----------



## squashteam (Nov 29, 2022)

Pigments (Arturia)
Choreography (Slate + Ash)
Spectre (Waves Factory)
Shaperbox3 (Cableguys)

So far really impressed with all of these. Going through a bunch of mixes right now with Spectre and it's an excellent finishing touch.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 29, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Winding down my spending to draw Black Friday to a close. Just bought chrysalis with the $10 gift card so it was only $19. After watching the walkthrough it seemed like it had a lot of nice sound design patches to go with the harp samples.
> 
> Now debating on:
> embertone walker lite for $10
> ...


Divisimate sits between the MIDI source and the DAW, right?


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Divisimate sits between the MIDI source and the DAW, right?


yep you just map your midi devices to divisimate and then it creates it's own divisimate midi ports (32 of them) which you can then map to the DAW. It also has a bypass mode.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 29, 2022)

AllanH said:


> Just a few things, so far: Damage II and two instrument packs for Pianoteq.


I ended up also adding the Cherry Audio Synth stack.


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 29, 2022)

Master the Score - Pillars of Composition
Orchestration Recipes - Vol. 1, 2 and 3
Behind the Score - Bundle

Year 2023 is going to be all about honing the craft, no new libs or tech before that.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 29, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> . . .Now I am doing my utmost to talk myself out of Elysiion 2 -- I have until Wednesday, but I am sinking s-l-o-w-l-y
> Have TOE & TOC2, so I would be (will be) somewhat familiar with the interface
> 
> . . . whom am I kidding? It is a fait accompli
> *I am toast*


Yes, color me thoroughly toasted
Free will? I'll leave that to others. . .


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> As an English guitarist, I am outraged at being accurately described!


In the end he delivered the goods, but my goodness, he can be a bit of a slacker. Who am I kidding. He is the Grandmaster Slack.


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 29, 2022)

pranic said:


> Is it over yet? I went overboard compared to my plans this year.
> 
> I anticipated a pretty relaxed BF weekend with not so many purchases. I probably shouldn't have stopped by Ebay last night, but picked up a Focusrite Clarett OctoPre to get an additional 8 inputs in my home studio (the joys of running one toslink cable around the room, versus multiple instrument TRS cables).
> 
> All in, I picked up all the goods at Liquidsonics and Slate+Ash, the ARK Bundle, topped up on the Black Weekend Pro Bundle with Spitfire, and a few odds 'n ends from AudioThing. I managed to resist needing a new SSD, but just barely.


Did slate and ash actually have sales? I didn't see any 👀


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

nowimhere said:


> Did slate and ash actually have sales? I didn't see any 👀


Their new release and bundle are discounted.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Just went for the Modartt Pianoteq upgrade to Pro.
> 
> It came with 2 bonuses I wasn’t expecting. 1st my NFR Standard version (Bought 2nd hand, so became NFR) is no longer NFR so can be sold. 2nd it has asked me to add 2 instruments. This means I got the upgrade to 8 (would cost $30), got 2 instruments ($60 using code group at JRRShop), I paid $80. So I got my upgrade to pro for less than it would have cost just to get the update and 2 instruments.


Which 2 did you pick?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Which 2 did you pick?


Not picked them yet as away from my PC and I want to demo some options, though one of them will be the classical guitar.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 29, 2022)

I bought the Breville Bambino Plus. Espresso machine went down months ago. Was able to survive on cold brew but with the temperature dropping I'm very much looking forward to a nice, warm, auto-frothed flat white!


----------



## pranic (Nov 30, 2022)

nowimhere said:


> Did slate and ash actually have sales? I didn't see any 👀


As @Alchemedia said, they S+A don't really do sales, but the Choreographs was part of their "all products" bundle, which is discounted from the cost of picking up all the instruments separately. I figured that since I wanted 2 instruments, it'd be better to get 4 of them for a bit more. So far, I'm quite liking everything.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
2. Zebra Legacy (free)
3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
5. Soundpaint Alto Flute ($10)
6. Soundpaint Soprano saxophone ($15)
7. 8Dio glitchfest > Jenifer + Roula ($13.50)
8. Wellencraft TAMBORA, a fantastic new library by our own @JEPA ($29.99)
9. Synapse Audio DR1 - Deep Reverb rack extension for Reason (€17)
10. Musical Sampling Gabrielle Flute ($49)
11. Cherry Audio GX80 + Miniverse + Lowdown ($59) by upgrading to Synth Stack 3
12. Crocus Soundware LIMINAL Vocal Textures Volume 1 ($35 with loyalty voucher)
13. Straight Ahead Samples Flugelhorn and Flutes (preorder) ($210)
14. Dan Keen’s Soft Strings Textures (€79)
15. Samples from Mars - yearly update of their ‘every sample from Mars’ bundle ($29)

Added:

16. Spitfire Audio The Ton (€90), Studio Woodwinds (core) (€119), Feathered Flute and Hearth & Hollow (more money)

That concludes the 2022 BF broadcast.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre ($49)
> 2. Zebra Legacy (free)
> 3. Sound Dust Plankton Sequencer (secret crossgrade price for Plankton library early adopters)
> 4. Soundpaint Tenor saxophone ($15)
> ...


That's going to take quite some time to explore!


----------



## RemyB85 (Nov 30, 2022)

Decided to pull the trigger on Ark 3, love the sound so far and the rhythmic possibilities.


----------



## elucid (Nov 30, 2022)

JT3_Jon said:


> I bought the Breville Bambino Plus. Espresso machine went down months ago. Was able to survive on cold brew but with the temperature dropping I'm very much looking forward to a nice, warm, auto-frothed flat white!


I’m pretty sure a frothed flat white is a cappuccino.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 30, 2022)

SharpDal said:


> Orchestration Recipes - Vol. 1, 2 and 3


I'm seeing if I could squeeze one of those in. Which one would you say is the best bang for your buck in terms of usefulness across the board? Eventually I want all 3 but I can only get 1 for now. Which one would you pick?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2022)

Mistro said:


> I'm seeing if I could squeeze one of those in. Which one would you say is the best bang for your buck in terms of usefulness across the board? Eventually I want all 3 but I can only get 1 for now. Which one would you pick?


I'd just start with the first one. That's what I did.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 30, 2022)

Ok I finally completed mine:

Pianoteq 8 Complete ($600)
Metropolis Ark Bundle, added 4 & 5 to make it complete ($325)
Absolute VST 5 upgrade ($50)
8Dio Intimate Strings, Brass, Winds ($80)
Ana 2 Multisample Expansion ($20)
Nexus 4.5 & Vanguard 2 upgrades ($128)
Crucial 4TB SSD ($300)
Cherry Audio Synth Stack 3 and Stardust Echo ($90)
Korg Opsix and Wavestate ($199)
Korg Collection 4 upgrade ($99)
Roland Play4Life ($199)
Ethera Gold Atlantis 2 upgrade ($30)
Amplesound AME AGT AGPF AGLP ($273)


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 30, 2022)

Who was the user advertising for Spectre here ?
I owe him a beer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Who was the user advertising for Spectre here ?
> I owe him a beer.


@Trash Panda - and I think he sold more copies of Spectre than their regular advertising


----------



## zwhita (Nov 30, 2022)

I had a $1,400 vehicle repair bill just before BF week and the two front tires need replacements before Christmas. I got nothing.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 30, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I had a $1,400 vehicle repair bill just before BF week and the two front tires need replacements before Christmas. I got nothing.


I feel your pain. Mine was a $800 one a few weeks ago. Don't mean to be a bad influence but maybe get yourself a library or 2 anyway to put the middle finger to that situation like I did. Majestic Horn at Orchestral Tools is $2 for example


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 30, 2022)

Zebra
Majestica
Blue 3
Acoustic Samples 4 Guitar collection 
Memorymode
Arturia Effects
WusikStation


Thinking about Nuclueus, Altair or Prime as well. 

I love this stuff. It completes me.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @Trash Panda - and I think he sold more copies of Spectre than their regular advertising


Yeah I would have never looked at either Spectre or Kclip3 without his endorsement and both are amazing. Spectre has such amazing fine grained band control for adding warmth and Kclip3 is very easy to use for clipping work. 

With respect to Kclip3, it's nice to see the portion of the transient you're clipping in real time while you listen for the difference in the sound. It also helps you push the gain correctly into the clipper.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

After saying I wouldn't get another EVO library because I still need to learn OACE, I ended up buying the Ton from spitfire for the Fragile String Evolutions library. The traditional evolutions for Fragile Strings are way more subtle than OACE so the flavor is definitely unique. 

SStB also can sound really good with the right amount of reverb. I may or may not find a use for the sparkling woodwinds but it's really just a bonus on top of the other 2 libraries.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 30, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> After saying I wouldn't get another EVO library because I still need to learn OACE, I ended up buying the Ton from spitfire for the Fragile String Evolutions library. The traditional evolutions for Fragile Strings are way more subtle than OACE so the flavor is definitely unique.


There is nothing to learn about OACE. Just put your fingers on the keys and wallow in the sound. Damn, maybe I should start a course.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Nov 30, 2022)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Absolutely. That's what we buy those libraries for. I mean, it doesn't make sense to spend one's precious time just on watching walk-through videos, comparing deals, downloading libraries, updating spreadsheets of wish lists, shuffling files from one hard disk to another and then NOT using those libraries, right?!?


Woah! I knew something was missing 😀


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 30, 2022)

Native Instruments Picked Nylon and Electric Mint - they sound so real!
The Null of course, for when I write my next blockbuster score
The $10 no brainer from Embertone - now I understand what everyone was talking about and why it is a no brainer

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> There is nothing to learn about OACE. Just put your fingers on the keys and wallow in the sound. Damn, maybe I should start a course.


I agree. I think it's writing pieces around it and using the library to the fullest that i've not achieved so far. But you for sure can just sit down and start playing the most basic block chord progressions with minimal voice leading on the waves and it sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> The $10 no brainer from Embertone


I must have missed this one, what no brainier is this?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 30, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I had a $1,400 vehicle repair bill just before BF week and the *two front tires* need replacements before Christmas. I got nothing.


How many round robins?


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 30, 2022)

Mistro said:


> I'm seeing if I could squeeze one of those in. Which one would you say is the best bang for your buck in terms of usefulness across the board? Eventually I want all 3 but I can only get 1 for now. Which one would you pick?


The author recommends taking at least the other of the previous ones before taking vol. 3, so pick either of those. If I recall right, the first volume is a bit more traditional side and the second one is more cinematic. Both cover a wide range of different emotions and vibes.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I must have missed this one, what no brainier is this?


The walker lite piano I think? I'm probably going to purchase it today as well. Slowly becoming a piano collector


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> The walker lite piano I think? I'm probably going to purchase it today as well. Slowly becoming a piano collector


Thank you, I have heard a few people mention the recorders as well, though they aren’t $10


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Massive is an incredible synth. Great texturally and for really powerful sounds. I hope you have a productive and enjoyable time with all of these new tools!


Ha ha! Modern and Massive is the name of the drum set that I got from Get Good Drums. (Though I misquoted it as Big and Massive)

But yes, I already have both Massive and Massive X. I’ve been learning Massive X and I think it’s awesome, tons of potential. Though it doesn’t get too much love around here.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 30, 2022)

Kery Michael said:


> Ha ha! Modern and Massive is the name of the drum set that I got from Get Good Drums. (Though I misquoted it as Big and Massive)
> 
> But yes, I already have both Massive and Massive X. I’ve been learning Massive X and I think it’s awesome, tons of potential. Though it doesn’t get too much love around here.


Massive X makes terrific sounds. There are a few workflow issues - especially preset browsing, organising and loading - that really hold it back for some people. I really like it. I don't do a lot of sound design in it, but it is a lot of fun when I do; and I use tweaked presets quite a lot.

I prefer Massive for certain textures, but they are both excellent in my view.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 30, 2022)

Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro
Teletone Audio Tympo
Cherry Audio GX1
Modalics Beat Scholar
Zebra Legacy (free)
Tone Projects Basslane Pro


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 30, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Thank you, I have heard a few people mention the recorders as well, though they aren’t $10


Yes, the Walker Lite Piano. I have many pianos, and this one sounds lovely and has some useful controls to scuplt the sound - and the price is right.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 30, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> For me:
> U-He Zebra 2
> VSL Vienna Imperial
> Newfangled Invigorate
> ...


Bought the SDX triple and got Hitmaker and Area 33, so I have another code for the future.

Last buys of BF 2023 for me:
Authentic Soundware Space Age Pop!
Neural DSP Parallax, Archype Gojira, and Archtype Tim Henson
Groove Monkee Police Beats, Jazz Buddy, Big Easy, and World midi packs (the full bundle would have been a waste for me I think)

I guess I'm still considering a few small things from Muletone Audio. Muletone's sales goes to the 5th I think. The Bongos, Travel Conga, and Cajon. I'll have basically all the new crop of stuff then. The Glass Marimba and Vibraphone are so good.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Authentic Soundware Space Age Pop!


 I have listened to quite a few of the demos for this and it sounds great and with 60% off well priced


----------



## cedricm (Nov 30, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I had a $1,400 vehicle repair bill just before BF week and the two front tires need replacements before Christmas. I got nothing.


Perhaps a blessing in disguise. Your wallet is safe and you're not distracted by the new flavor of the week.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 30, 2022)

And my final purchase ended up being... Asterian preorder + Solaria bundle.



Going to try having him sing unison or close harmony (Schwebungsdiaphonie might be fun) with me in the bass register, using PRAAT and Hataori's script to transfer my pitch curve. I'll try Morph2 too. Maybe Vocalsynth 2 and/or near 100% wet Adaptiverb....

I'm not particularly into vinyl or lo-fi but I was tempted by Needlepoint at $20---partly because I like that they not only use physical modelling but try to let you push the parameters to get "surreal" results, and partly because I like the idea of making an AI vocal sound like it's from an old record and I only have Lo-Fi AF, Trash 2, and RC-20 so I thought Needlepoint might be much more realistic, but apparently not (Abbey Roads Vinyl is supposed to be more realistic and is $25, though the lack of physical modeling or more extreme settings makes it less viscerally appealing for me). But I'll wait at least until it's $15....


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 30, 2022)

Arturia FX collection or Eventide Antology?


----------



## Jorf88 (Nov 30, 2022)

1. Wavesfactory Spectre, $50
2. Fabfilter essentials bundle (Pro-Q3, Pro-R, Pro-C2), $269 at pluginboutique (lots of places had it on sale)
3. Cinesamples Cineharps, $99
4. Cinematic Studio Strings $299 + Cinematic Studio Piano, $34.50 when bought at the same time
Edit:
5. Western Digital SN850x 4TB NVME SSD (Was like $370 before tax, B&H and WD directly both had them). I forgot this addition because it's easy to forget hardware, but we all have to hoard our samples _somewhere_, right!?

Things I've learned so far:
CSS with the new 1.7 update is every bit as fluid and playable as any other string library. If I switch it back to the expressive legato, the delay annoys me a lot... I'm glad I waited until after that update to buy it, but I'm also really glad I bought it. Still working on tweaking its tone to make it a little warmer to my ears.

I've repeatedly told myself that since I had Ozone 9 advanced, I didn't need fabfilter, because they look so similar. I went for the FF bundle because I wanted pro R, and had interest enough in Pro-Q3 and Pro-C2 to check them out. It really is amazing how easy all of them are to use. I'm absolutely loving Pro-R. I had been demoing Valhalla Room and comparing it to Exponential R2 (which was my previous reverb), and I've replaced them both with Pro R. I like it way more than I thought I would.

Cineharps are much easier to blend into an orchestra than Elysium is. I'm glad I made that purchase, especially at that price.

Wavesfactory Spectre is a fantastic plugin for adding warmth/beef. Most of my application right now is the Infinite Brass trombones to make them a bit fuzzier, and a tiny bit on the horns, too. Very happy with the plugin for that sale price.
* I put prices on this post because someone inevitably is going to come across this post in the future and wonder what all of the things people are talking about were on sale for during BF 2022.


----------



## Sea Squared (Nov 30, 2022)

Cinebrass Complete
Cinematic Rooms Professional
Cinematic Studio Strings
Nucleus Full (Upgrade from Lite)
Metropolis Ark Bundle
Neural DSP Fortin Cali
Alex Pfeffer Videogame Course
Cory Wong Guitar Course

This year got a little out of control. So much stuff to learn now. Hopefully keep me busy and away from purchases for a very long time....hopefully


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 30, 2022)

8Dio Intimate Studio Strings (earlier this month, maybe not strictly a BF sale but close enough)

That’s it … the fewest new libraries I’ve bought in probably the last seven Novembers or so. It‘s worth mentioning that I also got Metropolis Ark Ø for free this month (courtesy of owning all of the earlier Arks already) … and that may have helped dull the spending urge a bit.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Nov 30, 2022)

Sea Squared said:


> Cinebrass Complete
> Cinematic Rooms Professional
> Cinematic Studio Strings
> Nucleus Full (Upgrade from Lite)
> ...


Nice list. Congrats!
Got curious about CW Guitar Course - was there a deal for it on BF?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 30, 2022)

Picked up:

Intimate Solo Cello Legato
Randy's Celeste
Cineperc
Ark 0
4tb Sandisk extreme portable ssd

Waiting for Pacific Strings

Passing on a few nice textural string libraries I was considering, unfortunately passing on Brass Untamed (the only one I don't have of that series, just can't swing that AND pacific coming up) and probably passing on horns of the deep for now.

Honorable mentions (Picked up at the end of summer-just before Black Friday) when I was working on projects and picked these up out of necessity. These really gave the projects a voice of its own combined with the world building I had already started.

Fractured Strings
Mercury/Solar 
CSS 1.7.1
CSB
WoodWinds Untamed
Straight Ahead jazz brushes & mallets
OT Duplex sax blue tenor 
Nightfall


----------



## cedricm (Nov 30, 2022)

Jorf88 said:


> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre, $50


Any before / after illustrations of what Spectre does for you would be welcome!


----------



## wlinart (Dec 1, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Up until now it's not that bad:
> Tokyo Dawn Labs TDR SlickEQ Mastering
> 8dio intimate strings, brass and woodwinds
> Sknote A25 (includes a free comp760 for BF)
> ...


Update: bought some more
- Cinesamples hollywoodwinds
- Plugin alliance full bundle
- HOOPUS

I've resisted the metropolis ark bundle till now....


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 1, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> I'm not particularly into vinyl or lo-fi but I was tempted by Needlepoint at $20---partly because I like that they not only use physical modelling but try to let you push the parameters to get "surreal" results, and partly because I like the idea of making an AI vocal sound like it's from an old record and I only have Lo-Fi AF, Trash 2, and RC-20 so I thought Needlepoint might be much more realistic, but apparently not (Abbey Roads Vinyl is supposed to be more realistic and is $25, though the lack of physical modeling or more extreme settings makes it less viscerally appealing for me). But I'll wait at least until it's $15....


PA started their "Xmas sale" today and I got it + SpecOps and Bx_Opto for $9.97 (total) with dynamic discounts and my $25 loyalty voucher (minimum spend $32). Glad I didn't succumb---earlier... lol. That leaves my discretionary budget (goal) for the rest of December at around $5 (if I'm being responsible... and the stock market doesn't surge).

10*n% off for n plugins threw me a bit at first when my initial cart consequently didn't hit the $32 threshold, especially since I'd basically just woken up, but it was just some simple early morning algebra (part of me was thinking lol they're making us do algebra to use our loyalty vouchers---they probably think most people will just keep adding stuff without trying any mathematical optimization), and then remembering to sort by price from lowest to highest.


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 1, 2022)

I bought everything by Bunker Samples because those prices are just insane (and still going)...no, wait...I actually didn't buy anything, although some of Spitfire's classics offers are tempting me right now.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 1, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> I bought everything by Bunker Samples because those prices are just insane (and still going)...no, wait...I actually didn't buy anything, although some of Spitfire's classics offers are tempting me right now.


Hmm, Bunker Samples you say? I hear tell they're good for what ails you. Why, they say old Mr. Mundy was practically on his deathbed til he got Bunker Samples and look at him now! Scoring an Apple TV anthology series whilst running marathons on his treadmill.


----------



## Sea Squared (Dec 1, 2022)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> Nice list. Congrats!
> Got curious about CW Guitar Course - was there a deal for it on BF?


Thanks! 
There was a sale but he didn't really publicise it very much. He did an Instagram Story with a code on it on Black Friday, no other mention. I had been keeping my eye out based on previous years. It's great so far. A lot of very well put together well edited videos and exercises


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 1, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> I bought everything by Bunker Samples because those prices are just insane (and still going)...no, wait...I actually didn't buy anything, although some of Spitfire's classics offers are tempting me right now.


Don't those samples get kinda moldy, coming from a bunker and all? I don't know, sounds shady.


----------



## evilantal (Dec 1, 2022)

Bought:
Neural DSP Archetype Plini
Audio Assault Sigma
Plugin Alliance Lindell 50 Series
Ethera Atlantis 2.0 upgrade
Keepforest Evolution Devastator

Still have to decide between Nucleus (upgrade from Lite) or Symphonic Destruction (crossgrade) :o :o


----------



## Nattapak (Dec 1, 2022)

Picked Up BDF 2022

- UAD Fairchild
- Trackspacer
- Spitfire The Ton
- Neural Cory Wong
- BFD3 Drum


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 1, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Don't those samples get kinda moldy, coming from a bunker and all? I don't know, sounds shady.


So now we know the state of _your_ bunker!


----------



## StillLife (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone bought Hearth and Hollow from Spitfire? How playable is it?


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 1, 2022)

Unfortunately, all the money was saved for a portable power station. But I managed to grab a Softube model 84 and Shaperbox 3 update. Awesome synth, instant 80s.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 1, 2022)

Okay, I finally bought some things:

Fluffy Trio Broz Viola
Sonixinema Intimate Legato Cello
Cinestrings Solo Strings
Cinebrass Sonore
Cinebrass Descant Horn
Audio Imperia Cerberus
I'm still tempted by this: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/hearth-hollow-plucked-folk-ensemble/

EDITS: 

Babylonwaves Art Conductor upgrade
14TB HDD to move a bunch of backups onto


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2022)

Upgraded MusicLab's RealGuitar and RealStrat from v5 to v6 ($35 each, USD).

Purchased a Samsung 870 EVO 2TB internal SSD for $159.

That's it.


----------



## alexissodark (Dec 1, 2022)

This is my first post in the forum.

I purchased:

Best Service - Medieval Era II ($155)
Best Service - Forest Kingdom III ($155)
This two will cover and satisfy my urge of ethnic Sounds and will blend together with EW Ra and Silk.

reFX - Vanguard 2 ($79) : Was looking for a synth that replace Babylon in terms of making quality bread-and-butter sounds with low cpu usage in case I need another layer in my projects.
FAW - Sublab XL ($20) : Used the Loopmasters coupon to get Sublab and then upgraded to XL via Plugin Boutique
Izotope - Ozone 10 Advanced ($150) : Got a coupon in Reddit for using in Plugin Boutique that reduced half the holiday price

My wishlist for next year is:

Best Service - Ancient Era Persia
Best Service - Celtic Era II
Best Service - Dark Era
FL Studio Upgrade from Signature to All Plugins Edition
And that will be all for me. I almost got everything I need.


----------



## giwro (Dec 1, 2022)

Well, 

I'm continuing on the infrastructure upgrades - 4tb NVME for my new machine (which, is a great investment so far - it's cut processing time down to 1/5 the time in some cases...)
I'll probably round out the holiday buying season by upgrading the RAM to 96 or 128

I've managed to not buy any sample libs - I'm tempted, but I don't use what I have right now, I'm too busy doing sample development!


----------



## Crevalation (Dec 1, 2022)

Forced to limit my budget this year due to inflation and household expenses. Which made me realised almost all the things I need to make good orchestra music is already there (mainly Century Strings/Brass, Infinite Brass/Woodwind, CSW, HOOPUS in EW composer cloud, Divisimate). Invested in learnings instead:
- Forte Academy midi packs ($48)
- Synthestration score pack ($132)
- Orb Producer suite ($40)

Thinking of picking up Seventh Heaven basic next week before sales is over.


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 1, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Any before / after illustrations of what Spectre does for you would be welcome!


I was going to respond to you here, but it's more appropriate in the AV thread since it's a showcase of those instruments. See --> Here


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2022)

alexissodark said:


> This is my first post in the forum.
> 
> I purchased:
> 
> ...


Welcome. I admire your taste!


----------



## awaey (Dec 2, 2022)

I purchased
Audio Ollie - Nashville Scoring String
Spitfire - appassionata Strings


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2022)

Got Fragile String EVOS in the end for £52

price of a couple of plugins was my reasoning.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 2, 2022)

The tamest BF I've had for 4 years! feeling good about not needing to spend much this year. 
I am waiting for Aaron venture brass sale (one can dream!) 
Pathfinder Violin, Ethera Atlantis 2, Hammers + Waves Prepared
Technically only one on 'sale' was hammers + waves, the others are new libs. 
Hope you all had a wonderfuil BF month of goodies


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> The tamest BF I've had for 4 years! feeling good about not needing to spend much this year.
> I am waiting for Aaron venture brass sale (one can dream!)
> Pathfinder Violin, Ethera Atlantis 2, Hammers + Waves Prepared
> Technically only one on 'sale' was hammers + waves, the others are new libs.
> Hope you all had a wonderfuil BF month of goodies


Once you hold back buying …it becomes easier to actually come to the realisation what you have is fine already and should be used more before adding to the collection.

( I say after buying Fragile String EVOS cause ut was cheap) 😂


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 2, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I am waiting for Aaron venture brass sale (one can dream!)



It's on sale now: $299. Or did you mean a sale with a more extensive discount?

Sorry if I just broke your budget.


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 2, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> The tamest BF I've had for 4 years! feeling good about not needing to spend much this year.
> I am waiting for Aaron venture brass sale (one can dream!)
> Pathfinder Violin, Ethera Atlantis 2, Hammers + Waves Prepared
> Technically only one on 'sale' was hammers + waves, the others are new libs.
> Hope you all had a wonderfuil BF month of goodies


As @gamma-ut just pointed out, AVIB _is _on sale for $299.

I sincerely doubt it will ever go cheaper than that. Aaron is very consistent with his sales, and they only happen during BF. It's similar to cinematic studio series, where there's only sales once per year but once you're into the ecosystem there's discounted "crossgrades" to pick up additional products.

I'm absolutely biased because Aaron's libraries are my favorite VSTs that I own, but... go get the brass before the sale is gone.


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 2, 2022)

briyo2289 said:


> I got Dorico at half price ($290) and upgraded my 8 + 4 gb RAM to 16 + 16 gb ($85). If I had more money I'd buy Symphonia 1/2 and Ethno World. Maybe next year!


Ethno World is a bit rough - I feel like most of the instruments sound like general midi sfz quality -kind of defeats the purpose of having so many when they sound like rough snes samples. Even the more advanced ones/recent updates seem a bit rough compared to smaller libraries out there - there’s round robins but it doesn’t sound that good. The percussion ensembles are nice. I didn’t get the vocal side so I can't speak to that. Just my 2 cents having picked it up EW6 a few years ago- I think in retrospect I’d rather have individually purchased the instruments I needed; things like Embertone Ocarina ect. In a world where we have Straight Ahead samples or things like Musical Sampling Austin Saxes, or Eduardo’s Celtic Era 2, or resources like Piano Book/Decent Sampler it just seems like this collection hasn’t kept up despite the high pricing.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2022)

Forgot to mention I also grabbed the latest update to Babylonwaves Art Conductor a couple weeks ago.

Oh, and I also grabbed a cheap 14TB HDD from Amazon


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 2, 2022)

@gamma-ut @Jorf88 OMG I had no idea it was on sale! I was checking the main post leading up to BF but haven't checked back since.
Yes I know he hardly does sales which is why I was waiting!!


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 2, 2022)

Soundiron Core Micro for $29.40 at Pluginfox. If you're still looking for SoundIron on sale, Pluginfox is good for the next 3 days.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 2, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Cinebrass Bundle
> V Collection 9 upgrade
> Neural DSP Rabea
> Neural DSP Darkglass
> ...


But wait....there's more.....I caved and bought Divisimate. Noticing it doesn't go on sale as much as Black Friday. Then at the last minute, I got The Ton. I wanted two of the products. Then I'll get around to playing with the brass.


----------



## robo3000 (Dec 2, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> @gamma-ut @Jorf88 OMG I had no idea it was on sale! I was checking the main post leading up to BF but haven't checked back since.
> Yes I know he hardly does sales which is why I was waiting!!


The bundle is on sale as well for usd 499. It says ex VAT but when bought it last week no VAT was added during checkout.


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 2, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> But wait....there's more.....I caved and bought Divisimate. Noticing it doesn't go on sale as much as Black Friday. Then at the last minute, I got The Ton. I wanted two of the products. Then I'll get around to playing with the brass.


Divisimate is awesome. Orchestrations are much more fun to experiment with after I got it


----------



## Mindbullets (Dec 2, 2022)

Got a Hydrasynth Explorer and the Pianoteq Studio Bundle, turned out to be a great combo. The revoicings in Pianoteq 8 are great, the guitar is fun with the polytouch string bending, and you can assign encoders and scribble strips to control everything you aren’t already covering with pedals, and never look up.

Here’s some improv featuring both:


----------



## Lunatique (Dec 2, 2022)

My damage from this Black Friday:









Genesis - Audiobro


Genesis Children's Choir is an elite 64-piece multi-ensemble (4-part divisi) children’s choir that is like having 4 choirs in 1.



audiobro.com









USB MIDI Breath and Bite Controller 2


Configurable Breath and Bite Controller with USB-MIDI class compliant interface, flexible headset, bite force sensitive mouthpiece and inclination sensor, for use with computer based soft-synthesizers, VST sample libraries and DAW software and keyboards with USB-host




www.tecontrol.se












Infinite Woodwinds — Aaron Venture


Welcome to the Next Generation of Woodwinds - playable virtual instruments for NI Kontakt. Perform all articulations with infinite variety. Build your own sections from 27 solo woodwind instruments and position them as you please in 4 different real spaces, then dial in your preferred mix of 3 diffe




www.aaronventure.com












Solo, Chamber & Ensemble Strings


Overcoming the limits between real and sampled instruments




www.samplemodeling.com












touché se


Get ready to unlock expression in your music more easily than you might ever have imagined was possible. play video.




www.expressivee.com









Archetype: Rabea







neuraldsp.com









Tone King Imperial MKII







neuraldsp.com












Mammoth - The Monumental Bass Plugin


Mammoth is a powerful yet intuitive bass plugin featuring two-band signal processing. Kristian Khole presets included.




auroradsp.com









Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition VST Plugin | EastWest


Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition VST plugin is an award winning virtual orchestra. Includes Orchestrator for creating blockbuster soundtracks in seconds.




www.soundsonline.com









XO - XLN Audio


XO is a Beat maker plugin allowing you to organize and seamlessly explore your drum samples in a new and exciting way. Fully compatible with MIDI.




www.xlnaudio.com









United Heavy - XLN Audio


Addictive Keys / Addictive Drums - XLN Audio




www.xlnaudio.com









Modern Soul And R&B - XLN Audio


Modern Soul and R&B features a Yamaha Absolute Hybrid Maple kit with two different snares: A deeper Longo Solid Ply Cherry for big, fat hits (especially with side sticks) and a more shallow, high tuned snare for tighter, snappier hits. The smooth-sounding Meinl cymbals and hi-hat were...




www.xlnaudio.com









Boutique Mallets - XLN Audio


Addictive Keys / Addictive Drums - XLN Audio




www.xlnaudio.com









Fairfax Vol. 1 - XLN Audio


Addictive Keys / Addictive Drums - XLN Audio




www.xlnaudio.com









Fairfax Vol. 2 - XLN Audio


Addictive Keys / Addictive Drums - XLN Audio




www.xlnaudio.com









Vintage Dry - XLN Audio


Addictive Keys / Addictive Drums - XLN Audio




www.xlnaudio.com












Modern & Massive Pack


*Note this is a digital software product. Shortly after purchase you will receive the files via email. Modern & Massive is a drum library that makes a statement. Clean, powerful, vibrant drum tones with a truly explosive ambience, designed to satisfy those who want the hugest and most realistic...




www.getgooddrums.com












Benny Greb Signature Pack


*Note this is a digital software product. Shortly after purchase you will receive the files via email. Benny Greb is one of the most famous drummers on the planet, known not just for his incredible feel, technique and creativity as a musician, but also for his impeccable and instantly...




www.getgooddrums.com












GGD Studio Cabs: Cali Oversized Edition


*Note this is a digital software product. Shortly after purchase, you will receive the files via email. The journey to find your sonic identity as a musician and producer is one full of technical and engineering challenges. These obstacles ultimately disrupt your creative headspace and...




www.getgooddrums.com












GGD Studio Cabs: Cali Oversized Edition


*Note this is a digital software product. Shortly after purchase, you will receive the files via email. The journey to find your sonic identity as a musician and producer is one full of technical and engineering challenges. These obstacles ultimately disrupt your creative headspace and...




www.getgooddrums.com




https://nektartech.com/impact-gxp88-gxp61-gxp49-midi-controller-keyboard/ (88-key version)
https://nektartech.com/np-1_np-2_nx-p/ (expression pedal)


https://www.adorama.com/ibifs1g.html



I wanted to get one more choir library in, but my research took too long and I'm still trying to decide on a "do-it-all" library (or combo of libraries). Currently I have it down to AI Chorus and Strezov Freyja/Wotan. My worry about Chorus is that it lacks good polyphonic legato (limited to only 3 or 4 notes at a time), and my worry about Strezov's libraries is that having played around with the syllabuilder engine, the legato aspect of it doesn't sound as natural as I had hoped. Ideally, I want a library where even with totally exposed choir singing that's not buried in the mix, it sounds convincing and not so obviously like a sample library (which I guess still isn't possible in 2022). I know there are libraries dedicated to that, but then tend to not be very flexible, so it's like you have to decide what you want to sacrifice.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 2, 2022)

Mindbullets said:


> Here’s some improv featuring both:



Wow the guitar sound great, I have 2 instruments to get after upgrading to Pianoteq Pro 8 and the guitar will be one of them.



Mindbullets said:


> Got a Hydrasynth


Was really surprised how well price this is! I wasn't thinking about getting a hardware synth until @liquidlino mentioned getting one. The only issue is that normally prefer software synths.


----------



## Inventio (Dec 2, 2022)

awaey said:


> I purchased
> Audio Ollie - Nashville Scoring String
> Spitfire - appassionata Strings


Those are both wonderful strings, congratulations.


----------



## Inventio (Dec 2, 2022)

Jorf88 said:


> 1. Wavesfactory Spectre, $50
> 2. Fabfilter essentials bundle (Pro-Q3, Pro-R, Pro-C2), $269 at pluginboutique (lots of places had it on sale)
> 3. Cinesamples Cineharps, $99
> 4. Cinematic Studio Strings $299 + Cinematic Studio Piano, $34.50 when bought at the same time
> ...


Is it straightforward to register Fabfilter plugins in a FF account after buying them from a store like that or another one?
I just saw Audioplugindeal says No need to register but I believe it would better to register them for backup/update reasons.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 3, 2022)

Inventio said:


> Is it straightforward to register Fabfilter plugins in a FF account after buying them from a store like that or another one?
> I just saw Audioplugindeal says No need to register but I believe it would better to register them for backup/update reasons.


Yes, no prob.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> We have but a small fortune of life and I am resolved to no longer be miserly with it. (Yes, I split that infinitive; fight me!)
> 
> Or, in other words: I spent way too much and feel horrible about it and I'm not convincing myself or anyone else that spending money on myself is a grand gesture of affirmation; but I got some cool stuff I'll actually be using!


There it is! Exactly what and how I was trying to say it!


----------



## awaey (Dec 3, 2022)

Inventio said:


> Those are both wonderful strings, congratulations.


Thanks, I am Happy with Both ,
They are covered a lot of gape in my string collection .


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 3, 2022)

Going to be cheeky and ask if anyone has a $75 PA Voucher they aren't going to be using this month?  I want to grab the SPL PQ if I can, then done with plugins for the foreseeable.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 3, 2022)

Made my last BF purchase by getting Neoverb while it's still on sale. I was hoping Valhalla Shimmer would be on sale but I am interested in seeing how Neoverb would work on piano, acoustic guitar and choir. I think I did pretty good with limiting myself to just four items to buy.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

Black Friday Sales purchases:

Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
Yair Elazar Glotman - Speculative Memories (Edu Sale)
Originals Cinematic Pads (Edu Sale)
Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones (EDU + BF discount Glitch)
Strat style guitar
Man Makes Noise Puro - for Omnisphere
UVI Prime 8+ (Free)
Little Radiator (Free)
Mntra Kymera-CE update (Free)
Man Makes Noise - Puro for Omnisphere 2
Audio Modelling SWAM Saxophones v3
Audio Modelling SWAM Solo Strings 3
BOOM Library Nordic War Horns (Free)
iZotope Audiolens (Free)
8Dio Intimate Studio Brass
8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds
8Dio Studio Vocal Series Jenifer
8Dio Studio Vocal Series Laurie
One Man Tribe - Full Catalogue (Loops and One Shots)
BFD3 + Expansions: Crush, Oblivion, Horsepower, Jazz Noir & Metal Snares
zplane deCoda LE (Free)
Dorico 4 Elements
HoRNet Sybilla (Free)
Wave Lil Tube (Free)
Ethera Gold Atlantis 2
Man Makes Noise - Transmissions for Omnisphere 2
Pianoteq Standard to Pro Upgrade + 2 Free Instruments
Audio Assault Multi Transient
Audio Assault XCTR
8Dio Agitato Legato Arpeggio
8Dio Agitato Grandiose Legato Ensemble & Divisi Cellos
8Dio Agitato Grandiose Legato Ensemble & Divisi Violins
Sonuscore Pipe Organ (Free)
Cinesamples - Tongue Drum, Twisted Psaltry, Accent Pianos, Toy Xylo & Kalimba (Free)
Infinite Woodwinds
Infinite Brass
BOOM Library Cinematic Darkness
Will probably get MSS this weekend and thinking about Berlin Studio and MIR3D.

Looking at the list there is quite a bit, but as nearly all were on my buy list it didn't feel like a lot of impulse buying.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2022)

Lewis Emblack said:


> Going to be cheeky and ask if anyone has a $75 PA Voucher they aren't going to be using this month?  I want to grab the SPL PQ if I can, then done with plugins for the foreseeable.


No luck over on GS?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 3, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> Made my last BF purchase by getting Neoverb while it's still on sale. I was hoping Valhalla Shimmer would be on sale but I am interested in seeing how Neoverb would work on piano, acoustic guitar and choir. I think I did pretty good with limiting myself to just four items to buy.


Valhalla's never go on sale.


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> No luck over on GS?


Nope. Wasn't going to post here and wouldn't usually ask (feel cheeky asking) but getting it for £25 and rounding off plugins I want so I can actually focus on working on music over Xmas would be a nice. Spent far too long past few weeks scouring forums, reading reviews and demoing I'm bored of myself now


----------



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2022)

Lewis Emblack said:


> Nope. Wasn't going to post here and wouldn't usually ask (feel cheeky asking) but getting it for £25 and rounding off plugins I want so I can actually focus on working on music over Xmas would be a nice. Spent far too long past few weeks scouring forums, reading reviews and demoing I'm bored of myself now


Lol, No harm in asking many have the vouchers going unused…what grinds my gears is people posting them in The forum and others sniping them without even a thankyou…


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Lol, No harm in asking many have the vouchers going unused…what grinds my gears is people posting them in The forum and others sniping them without even a thankyou…


That's what I thought and why I gave in and asked. Worst that could happen was that I was ignored or told no. Only really paid attention to PA this year so made a list and have gotten everything I wanted bar this (and the HG-2MS, but will just get that if the cheap upgrade pops up again for the sake of 2 filters)
I saw you comment on that over there, and yeah it is bull how people do that. Not hugely surprised these days though


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 3, 2022)

Inventio said:


> Is it straightforward to register Fabfilter plugins in a FF account after buying them from a store like that or another one?
> I just saw Audioplugindeal says No need to register but I believe it would better to register them for backup/update reasons.


Someone else already replied, but I'll respond because your quote was to me:
It was easy enough that I barely recall how it worked, but I think when I downloaded, installed, and launched the FF plugin, it then asked me if I wanted to use it in demo mode, buy a license, or install a license. I put in the code I was provided by PB and then it redirected me to FF's website where I had to make an account and register it to myself/my email address. They then sent me the _real _license key via email.

It wasn't difficult at all. Only took a couple minutes. I went through PB because I had some points on there to deepen the theoretical discount a little more.


To provide more content to this thread: I'm still enjoying Pro-R way more than I ever thought that I would. After watching the Reverb Shootout videos that Christian Henson, I hadn't thought that I would love it that much.
I was mostly grasping at a replacement for the Exp. Audio R2 that I had been using (because iLok stuff boils my blood and I can't use it on both my main machine and my laptop that I travel with because I only own one activation). 

I guess I managed to escape the BF sales without anymore holes in my wallet. I think a lot of the deals have now ended. That's fine with me. I still want a new 49key midi controller to travel with, but there's just about never any sales on midi keyboards anymore.


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
> ...


Wow what a haul! Looks like you did end up getting the infinite series after all. Awesome 👍. Also this is a reminder that I need to go download that sonuscore pipe organ .


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Wow what a haul! Looks like you did end up getting the infinite series after all. Awesome 👍. Also this is a reminder that I need to go download that sonuscore pipe organ .


Yep, I had wanted it for 2 years and was always tempted by something else. Not this time. I have generally reduced my spending over the last year or so (it was pretty high during lockdown), so a lot of this was from waiting for the deals to arrive.

Writing down everything I got was a bit overwhelming and contrary to what it might seem, I tend to not enjoy buying, in fact quite the opposite. What I hate is finding the time to work with everything you buy, getting to know how to use it all. 

I would never advise people to buy a lot early on, but most of the things on that list were on my to buy list. Some of the things not on the list had a set purpose, such as the Thematic Trumpets and Horns, which were to compensate for the weakness in BBC SO in that area.

The only extras were Omnisphere libraries (I have purchased quite a few of those this year, so really need to buy less of those, but they are my main weakness when I hear the demos and walkthroughs), BFD3 (just too good an option to not pick up), a couple of $15 Spitfire libraries during the EDU sale, 8Dio Vocal Series (bought during the glitch, though had already bought the Intimate Series) and the BOOM Libraries.

MSS will be extra, but it is very powerful in what it can do plus it has an "Intuition" version which is a bit like Infinite Series in how it works, so should compliment that. If Infinite Strings was out, I doubt I would get both, but I don't know how long that will take.



The main reason for considering Berlin Series or MIR3D is to reduce the RAM and storage footprint of using many mics and using advanced convolution engines instead.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
> ...


Oh boy...


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
> ...


Markrs are you santa?


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Yep, I had wanted it for 2 years and was always tempted by something else. Not this time. I have generally reduced my spending over the last year or so (it was pretty high during lockdown), so a lot of this was from waiting for the deals to arrive.
> 
> Writing down everything I got was a bit overwhelming and contrary to what it might seem, I tend to not enjoy buying, in fact quite the opposite. What I hate is finding the time to work with everything you buy, getting to know how to use it all.
> 
> ...



I have a love/hate relationship with buying libraries (especially the more expensive ones). My rule is always that I truly need to feel moved by what i'm hearing from the library. That's when I know in some way, I will end up using it in what I make and at least I will avoid regret. Your haul looks large but it seems like you also made a lot of smart affordable purchases and got some EDU discounts / freebies.

I'm going to spend some time with zebra 2, novum, ethera gold 2.5, and elements MSS before even thinking about omnisphere . The fact that it never goes on sale and I have all of these other synths to play with reduces my GAS.

Thanks for pointing out MSS for playability. I'll probably not end up getting another bread and butter strings library now but it's something to look into in parallel with hopefully getting unify to make playable patches for my existing string libraries.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> novum, ethera gold 2.5, and elements MSS before even thinking about omnisphere


I have these and they are all excellent. The synth sample patches in Ethera Gold 2.5 are seriously under-rated, and I think the flexibility of Elements MSS is fantastic. I also love all the tutorials that Stefano makes for them, which so few library creators do. It helps you really know what you can do with it, plus his pricing is excellent.



ibanez1 said:


> Your haul looks large but it seems like you also made a lot of smart affordable purchases and got some EDU discounts / freebies.


Exactly, there was quite a bit of free and cheap stuff in there. To be honest, buying often makes me feel a bit sick, I just don't get the joy that a lot of other people do from it, and writing a list of what I have often reduces down the desire for future purchases. I worry people will think it is bragging, when in truth it is to ensure I am honest with what I own.

The truth is the more you buy, the more time you have to find to work with it and there is a point where there are just not enough free hours in the day, especially after work when you are feeling a bit brain-dead.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 3, 2022)

Recently I’ve used Spectre on Spitfire Harp and was pretty happy with the result.

SA Harp sounds dark and has a resonance in lower mid that no EQ was dealing with without losing definition.
I had hard times mixing it with other libraries.

Spectre has brought up mids & hi-mids and then I can EQ the result more gently.
I can do a before/after if you want and if someone teaches me how to embed sound file to a thread.


----------



## DoubleTap (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
> ...



There’s a lot there but with an Edu discount plus BF how much did you actually spend? Certainly it looks very well-planned.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> There’s a lot there but with an Edu discount plus BF how much did you actually spend? Certainly it looks very well-planned.


Most were pretty cheap, though they do add up quickly, so you do have to be careful with all the "no-brainers". The big items were:

Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones (EDU + BF discount Glitch) - $250
Infinite Brass and Woodwinds - $500
Pianoteq Pro upgrade - $81
8Dio libraries (individually pretty cheap, but again they do add up) - $142
Audiobro MSS (not yet purchased, but almost certain to buy it today after watching just about every video on YouTube on it). - $329
Spitfire EDU - $78
Those items add up to $1,380

All the other items come to just $155


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 3, 2022)

Lewis Emblack said:


> Going to be cheeky and ask if anyone has a $75 PA Voucher they aren't going to be using this month?  I want to grab the SPL PQ if I can, then done with plugins for the foreseeable.


I have a $50 Plugin Alliance voucher, but no $75 one this month. If that's any good.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Infinite Brass and Woodwinds - $500


What do you think about those infinite brass and woodwinds? I got a lot of stuff already what makes those distinctive?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> What do you think about those infinite brass and woodwinds? I got a lot of stuff already what makes those distinctive?


I bought it today so not able to give a very precise view at this point however, the main things for me are.

The size of the libraries at only 8gb and small footprint for RAM means they can work on laptops that require less resources.
Very smooth cross-fades between dynamic levels.
The sound for me has the quality control of VSL (it is more similar to the older VI libraries) but feels more alive, especially with the built-in IRs.
No need for articulation maps, all the controls are playable. I have many multi-parameter devices to send CCs such as breath, bite and tilt controller, Leap Motion (using MIDIpaw, Musikraken (iOS or Android app) and Roli Seaboard/lightpad. The main benefit is you can just listen and experiment.
Works with Divisimate using their templates


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> What do you think about those infinite brass and woodwinds? I got a lot of stuff already what makes those distinctive?


Playability and no crossfades. There are no keyswitches for normal playing. Just notes, velocity, and modwheel and you can play all articulations based on note length and how hard you hit the keys. Since there are no crossfade issues, crescendos, arcs, and marcatos sound excellent after you get used to playing them in with the modwheel. "Infinite round robins" due to the humanization and how the sound is constructed everytime you play. Very fast repetitive lines sound believable and it can play real fast and not fall apart. You can also play your own trills in and actually slow them down at your own pace!

The other benefit if you have divisimate is that you build your own ensembles with the infinite series. So using divisimate, when you stack chords in french horns for instance, it will automatically split the part between players. This makes for a more realistic section divisi. 

So far, I'm really loving this workflow.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 3, 2022)

My name is Stilllife, I have GAS and I have been clean for one Black Friday now.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 3, 2022)

StillLife said:


> My name is Stilllife, I have GAS and I have been clean for one Black Friday now.


Congratulations! Just Christmas and New Year's sales to go now!


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have a $50 Plugin Alliance voucher, but no $75 one this month. If that's any good.


Do you know if you can stack them? As in use both a $50 and $25 together?
I was under the impression you couldn't 🤔 $49 is more than I have unfortunately


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 3, 2022)

Lewis Emblack said:


> Do you know if you can stack them? As in use both a $50 and $25 together?
> I was under the impression you couldn't 🤔 $49 is more than I have unfortunately


I don't think you can. I'll send you my code so you can try. If it doesn't work, just let me know and I might use the code myself towards the end of the month.


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't think you can. I'll send you my code so you can try. If it doesn't work, just let me know and I might use the code myself towards the end of the month.


Thanks again for letting me try. At least we know for definite you can't now.


----------



## XComposer (Dec 3, 2022)

In my case, my BF was made by Accentize DeRoom Pro and Zynaptiq Unveil (a good combination to remove reverbs from live recordings), Seventh Heaven Pro (with a big discount because I already own many LiquidSonics and Reverb Foundry products), Goodhertz Panpot (I needed an alternative panner) and Antares Throat (combined to Flux/IRCAM Trax is great to alter voices), plus a very cheap update from Audiothing Fog Convolver 1 to 2.


----------



## fiction (Dec 3, 2022)

awaey said:


> I purchased
> Audio Ollie - Nashville Scoring String
> Spitfire - appassionata Strings


How are you liking NSS?

NSS somehow is still on sale and I'm considering getting them to have a different vibe to layer...


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 3, 2022)

I will be making a consolidation post later with all my purchases but I just wanted to stop in and say how much I love the grumpymonkeyplugins niente plugin after buying it during black friday. To me, it is a must have for removing the headache of controlling expression for most long articulations while composing.

Refer to my post here:





Controlling Expression / Modulation CC with just the Modwheel


I have had some ups and downs figuring out the best way to control dynamics for virtual instruments. Below are the approaches I see online: 1. Using modulation and then hand tuning expression / volume fade in/out after they play in the part. 2. Master being a contortion artist and control 2...




vi-control.net





It's not even on sale anymore but for full price $15 it is worth every penny for what it does. 

If you're in cubase, you might want unify to make it easier to work with since it requires an extra instrument track otherwise but for logic and reaper it should work flawlessly as a midi fx plugin.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
> ...


Well I went with Audiobro MSS, but I also ended up with Genesis Choir as well after listening to examples and Audiobro giving me an extra $50 off so that is was $120, when buying with MSS.

This is almost certainly my most expensive Black Friday, hopefully not to be repeated anytime soon.

EDIT: looks like I wasn't quite finished as I got Synth V and "Kevin" Voicepack


----------



## cqd (Dec 3, 2022)

I ended up getting..
Liquidsonics
Gabrielle Flute
Noise Ash Need eqs
Lava from acustica
And upgraded sonarworks too..


----------



## arrivu (Dec 3, 2022)

Plugins I bought as planned:

Infiltrator 2
Omen
BFD3
Cinesamples Tina Guo Complete Bundle
Ethera Gold Atlantis 2(Upgrade from Atlantis 1)
Acon DeVerberate 3
Soundiron Cosmic Hand Pans
Melodyne Editor (upgrade from Assistant)
Asterian pre-order
Waves Renaissance Bass
Waves Renaissance Vox
Plugins I did not plan to buy, but GAS took me over during BF:

BFD Extension London Sessions & Jazz Noir
Since I already bought BFD3, why not I just get some extensions. I did get 1 free extension from code after checking out the forum, and failed to realise that there was a bug which could have gotten me 5 extensions for free. 🤦‍♂️

Soundiron Didgeridoos
Hmmm..Always wanted didgeridoos vsti.

Ujam Retro
Ujam Heavy 2
Ujam Usynth Deluxe
Ujam Hustle 2
Hmmm.. That's quite cheap, and... Flash Sales!! 🤯

Autotune Throat
Interesting, I may need them to shape my voice. 

Impact Soundworks World Bundle
That's a good deal and since I have been checking out those Ventus series quite sometime...

Beastsamples Psychedelic Guitar
Love the sounds

Sonora Cinematic Atlas Flutes
Love the flute sounds.

Waves Abby Road Saturator
Was checking out BB Tube and came across someone were mentioning Abbey Road, and took the bite.

East West Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition Diamond
What?! Only USD261 for a whole orchestral libraries and I don't have to get anything else in the future. Bought it before Sonuscore sent out their USD250 deal. 😥 Couldn't buy from JRR as having Paypal payment issue.

NeuralDSP Archetype: Tim Henson 
NeuralDSP Archetype: Nolly
NeuralDSP ads were keep on appearing on Youtube for several days. I did find them beautiful and finally decided to check them out and the rest were history when I saw the Flash Sales!! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## awaey (Dec 3, 2022)

fiction said:


> How are you liking NSS?
> 
> NSS somehow is still on sale and I'm considering getting them to have a different vibe to layer...


So far i haven't had enough time to check how exactly it works but from a short test it is not good for the first purchasing string you should have another string to covering the shortness of Articulation and Dynamic .
the NSS tone is very nice and rich it plays fast melody very well and have a nice vibrato I liked but its good to have and combine with another string library, when i was testing NSS with all of my string library, i chosen to use with (old Cinematic studio string 2 and Agitato String for slow and portamento ) all three string NSS, Agitato ,CS2 to gather are played very well and covers all the gaps and articulation between each other.
Sorry for my bad english, Hopefully i explained well.


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I have these and they are all excellent. The synth sample patches in Ethera Gold 2.5 are seriously under-rated, and I think the flexibility of Elements MSS is fantastic. I also love all the tutorials that Stefano makes for them, which so few library creators do. It helps you really know what you can do with it, plus his pricing is excellent.



Are "underrated" , like Elements MMS and Elements CR..

Because some people don't spend 10 minutes watching my videos to understand what is possible to do with these libraries. If they did, they would understand the big deal


----------



## fiction (Dec 3, 2022)

awaey said:


> So far i haven't had enough time to check how exactly it works but from a short test it is not good for the first purchasing string you should have another string to covering the shortness of Articulation and Dynamic .
> the NSS tone is very nice and rich it plays fast melody very well and have a nice vibrato I liked but its good to have and combine with another string library, when i was testing NSS with all of my string library, i chosen to use with (old Cinematic studio string 2 and Agitato String for slow and portamento ) all three string NSS, Agitato ,CS2 to gather are played very well and covers all the gaps and articulation between each other.
> Sorry for my bad english, Hopefully i explained well.


Thanks for sharing! 

I use mostly CSS, SCS and Appassionata. From SCS I only layer the ensembles when needed, use the flautando and sometimes the shorts. For legato I use only CSS and Appassionata and the shorts from CSS are my favourite. 

That's why I'm considering NSS, a different tone that seems easy to program so I can use instead of CSS when I need something a bit smaller and with less vibrato... decisions!!!!!


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 3, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Valhalla's never go on sale.


That's a shame. But, at least if Neoverb doesn't work out, $50 is still not a bad price for Shimmer given how well it works.


----------



## GMT (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday Sales purchases:
> 
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Trumpets (Edu Sale)
> Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns (Edu Sale)
> ...



It's going to take approx 6 months @ 12 hours per day just to listen to all the presets. 

Nice haul though.


----------



## rectifried (Dec 3, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> NVME, unless in a thunderbolt enclosure, will be capped on your MBP. USB3 enclosures use dual bands to get the super high speeds, which thunderbolt ports do not support. Thunderbolt enclosures are faster, but they cost 3-4x as much as USB3. Either way, you should get faster speeds than 500/s. if you go the thunderbolt enclosure route, make sure its an actual thunderbolt enclosure and not a "thunderbolt compatible" enclosure.


it seems all 2.5 SSD's top out at 500/s ..
Finally got the NVMe 1T samsung and an enclosure .. getting 900/s on USBc from the OWC TB3 chassis extra TB i/O.... less if directly plugged into the MBP M1/16ram like 800..

using the tb3 /usba cable its down to 300/s. Like my storage drive WD 14T level.

using the internal MBP drive as a work drive for some sessions, its at 1500/s 

the NVMe world is so much better.. but there are very few chassis options in that world yet. but the prices for a NVMe are about the same as SSD 2.5. investing in more SSD 2.5 format seems not ... wise


----------



## awaey (Dec 3, 2022)

fiction said:


> less vibrato...





fiction said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I use mostly CSS, SCS and Appassionata. From SCS I only layer the ensembles when needed, use the flautando and sometimes the shorts. For legato I use only CSS and Appassionata and the shorts from CSS are my favourite.
> 
> That's why I'm considering NSS, a different tone that seems easy to program so I can use instead of CSS when I need something a bit smaller and with less vibrato... decisions!!!!!


No problem, also NSS Vibrato isn't controllable but have a nice legato and long .


----------



## arrivu (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones (EDU + BF discount Glitch)


What was the glitch? I wad eyeing SWAM Saxaphones, but decided to postpone to next year as it may take me quite some time to learn it.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

arrivu said:


> What was the glitch? I wad eyeing SWAM Saxaphones, but decided to postpone to next year as it may take me quite some time to learn it.


You got the EDU discount on top of the 30% Black Friday discount


----------



## Mistro (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> You got the EDU discount on top of the 30% Black Friday discount


Do these EDU discounts include places like ThinkSpaceEducation? I do have "How to Write Music" course. I never thought to use my student status (or I keep forgetting about it). Also would this include "Orchestral Recipes" courses?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 3, 2022)

Mistro said:


> Do these EDU discounts include places like ThinkSpaceEducation? I do have "How to Write Music" course. I never thought to use my student status (or I keep forgetting about it). Also would this include "Orchestral Recipes" courses?


Unlikely. EDU discounts are reserved for more formal institutions - with a handful of longer-term courses at Thinkspace and Cinematic Composing that qualify (but it really depends on the developer). Master the Score membership garners some EDU discounts at a variety of developers (like Heavyocity, etc).


----------



## Mistro (Dec 3, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Playability and no crossfades. There are no keyswitches for normal playing. Just notes, velocity, and modwheel and you can play all articulations based on note length and how hard you hit the keys. Since there are no crossfade issues, crescendos, arcs, and marcatos sound excellent after you get used to playing them in with the modwheel. "Infinite round robins" due to the humanization and how the sound is constructed everytime you play. Very fast repetitive lines sound believable and it can play real fast and not fall apart. You can also play your own trills in and actually slow them down at your own pace!
> 
> The other benefit if you have divisimate is that you build your own ensembles with the infinite series. So using divisimate, when you stack chords in french horns for instance, it will automatically split the part between players. This makes for a more realistic section divisi.
> 
> So far, I'm really loving this workflow.


This all sounds like using these with a breath controller is awesome. Great points to think about when choosing libraries I never thought of.


----------



## DoubleTap (Dec 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Most were pretty cheap, though they do add up quickly, so you do have to be careful with all the "no-brainers". The big items were:
> 
> Audio Modelling SWAM Strings and Saxophones (EDU + BF discount Glitch) - $250
> Infinite Brass and Woodwinds - $500
> ...



That’s more than I expected tbh. Thought the 8dio stuff would be cheaper, and the Infinite stuff is a bit of an outlay. Still, it feels like it’s a pretty comprehensive set of purchases.


----------



## cqd (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah, I tried my cinematic composing cert for avid educational discount..they came back asking for something within 3 months, that they then refused..
Had to resort to my 6 year old student card and photoshop again..


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

Mistro said:


> Do these EDU discounts include places like ThinkSpaceEducation? I do have "How to Write Music" course. I never thought to use my student status (or I keep forgetting about it). Also would this include "Orchestral Recipes" courses?


I was a PhD student at the time I applied for the discount. I think they are quite restrictive on their EDU discounts but it might be worth contacting them to see if you would be eligible.

Of course the glitch that allowed the Black Friday discount plus EDU discount was fixed quickly.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 3, 2022)

CSS.
AudioBro - LASS3.
Master the Score - Mixing Cinematic Music course.
Sonnox - VoxDoubler.
Ilio - Waverunner presets for Omnisphere 2.
Cherry Audio - GX-80.
Liquidsonics: Cinematic Room Professional, Tai Chi and HD Cart.
Cable Guys - Shaperbox 3.
GForce Software - Oddity 3.

Not BF but bought anyway:
Omni Music Publishing:

Jerry Goldsmith "Star Trek: The Motion Picture" Full Orchestral Score.
Horner's "Star Trek II" Full Orchestral Score.
Herbert Stothart, Harold Arlen, E.Y. Harburg "The Wizard of Oz" Full Orchestral Score.
Elmer Bernstein "Ghostbusters" Full Orchestral Score.
Don Davis "The Matrix" Full Orchestral Score.
Alan Silvestri "Back To The Future" Full Orchestral Score.
Jerry Goldsmith "Poltergeist" Full Orchestral Score.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Jerry Goldsmith "Star Trek: The Motion Picture" Full Orchestral Score.
> Horner's "Star Trek II" Full Orchestral Score.
> Herbert Stothart, Harold Arlen, E.Y. Harburg "The Wizard of Oz" Full Orchestral Score.
> Elmer Bernstein "Ghostbusters" Full Orchestral Score.
> ...


Wow, that is some very cool scores. That would be a lifetime of study for me and still probably fail to get through them all.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 4, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Wow, that is some very cool scores. That would be a lifetime of study for me and still probably fail to get through them all.


I’m not going to study them from cover to cover. But I’d like to see how they are constructed thematically, harmonically and orchestrationally. It also humbles me to see the work of such musical geniuses. Some of these scores were composed in only a few weeks. As someone who takes forever to finish anything that’s mind-blowing to me.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 4, 2022)

My only software BF purchase this year was "Ethera Gold: Atlantis". Although BF has come and gone (at least for me), I just purchased "Epic Choir" from Spitfire. 

This concludes my present collection of SA libraries, most of which are recorded at AIR (incl. the Originals). "Epic Choir" was on my wishlist for quite some time. As I don't use choirs and vocals very often, my only dedicated choir library is "Olympus Elements". I always thought this is a well-rounded library, however "Epic Choir" seems like a more immediate tool when you need a touch of the choir. Also, from what I've heard so far, I prefer its sound overall.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 4, 2022)

rectifried said:


> it seems all 2.5 SSD's top out at 500/s ..
> Finally got the NVMe 1T samsung and an enclosure .. getting 900/s on USBc from the OWC TB3 chassis extra TB i/O.... less if directly plugged into the MBP M1/16ram like 800..
> 
> using the tb3 /usba cable its down to 300/s. Like my storage drive WD 14T level.
> ...


SSDs can usually go much faster than their enclosures and connections. So, usually a 2.5 SSD could go much faster except it is sold within a form factor that uses the older SATA connection that limits the speeds. Sometimes with externals, the cables limit the speeds. Other times the computer motherboard connection is where the potential speed gets limited. You might already know all this. 






Digitalworld839.com » A Digital Platform For Technology.


Welcome to Digitalworld893.com – A Digital platform for learning, growing, and getting awareness through computer & technology knowledge by the quality content.




digitalworld839.com


----------



## rectifried (Dec 4, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> SSDs can usually go much faster than their enclosures and connections. So, usually a 2.5 SSD could go much faster except it is sold within a form factor that uses the older SATA connection that limits the speeds. Sometimes with externals, the cables limit the speeds. Other times the computer motherboard connection is where the potential speed gets limited. You might already know all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I always see the specs, but .. i dont know, perhaps their doing that in a RAID config. If theres some $$$$ case that gets these speeds Ive never had one. Since Im on MBP M1, I dont have motherboard PCI access as I did in the cheese grater days.
I buy this stuff after "wasting" a bit of time doing research of speeds etc, online and the effects are better but far from anything they advertise. 

USB3 Im getting 300/s... SSD 2.5 in OWC usbC chassis,w TB3 OWC cable Im getting 500/s... NVMe in 15$ elclosure hung off OWC extra usbC port 900/s
a few string Libs [HOOPUS] and SDX is on the NVMe,..

these forums have helped more than most benchmarck click bait articles.. as those are perhaps theoretical
thanks again


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 4, 2022)

Just bought the remaining courses from http://www.filmmusicnotes.com that I didn’t already have. Excellent topics and instructor. Highly recommended for supplementing those new sample libraries.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 4, 2022)

*Planned-For Purchases*

Superior Drummer 3 w/Decades
Divisimate
Two Standtastic 3-tier Keyboard Stands, with additional wall-mounting hardware
Eventide Anthology XII (Complete your bundle upgrade)
Slate + Ash Choreographs

*GAS Attack!*

Synthesizer V Pro + Solaria & Weina (semi-planned, still haven't clicked "check out" yet).
Behringer 2600 Blue Marvin ($200+ off)
Newfangled Invigorate
The Ton (had two already, got AR1 Sparkling Woodwinds for $8)
Moogerfooger Bundle

*Unplanned but Read VI-Control "No Brainer at this Price" Comments*

Black Rooster All Bundle
Fuse Audio (VCS-1, VREV-305, TC-68, DrumsSSX, VCL-373, VCL-864U, VPRE-31A)
Nembrini Audio PSA1000 Bundle
Cherry Audio Rackmode Bundle ($13!)

*Planned or GASsed, But Showed Restraint (For Now)*

Arturia V9 and FX Collection upgrades
Heavyocity Gravity, Fury
The God Particle
Spitfire Hearth & Home, Mercury (I do most Spitfire purchases during Christmas sale)
SM/AM Brass, Woodwinds, Strings (need more research)
Joshua Bell Violin, Shire Whistle, Recorders

Happy with things overall, especially since I exercised far more restraint during the year than I normally do. I'm not sure about the Black Rooster or Fuse Audio plugs, not because they weren't a great value or high quality (I've been happy with initial experiments), but more because they are largely redundant with other products already in my workflow. Same with Invigorate. The FOMO was too great, though.

My only "regret" on things not purchased is probably the SWAM bundle, but I need to do a lot more research before I decide whether I'm going modeled or sampled (or both) for my planned foray into big band experiments.


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 4, 2022)

The final tally. I think I expelled a little too much GAS but I'm liking what I purchased. This is my first black friday purchasing so please don't judge too hard .

*Libraries:*
Sinoxinema Intimate Legato Cello - beautiful cello that goes a little more subtle than Tina Guo
Cinebrass Core - the sound is beautiful. Reaching for Infinite Brass first and then this to layer
Cineperc - Amazing. I love the sound of this percussion.
Infinite Winds Bundle (Brass + Woodwinds) - just get it. This is such a powerful set of libraries
Spitfire's The Ton (Fragile Strings, SStB, and Sparkling Woodwinds)
Spitfire Chrysalis - Awesome harp textures
Bunker Strings Vol. 1 and 2 - Ready to make some horror tracks
Audio Imperia Areia - Awesome sound and awesome workflow. My new goto for hybrid strings.
8DIO Intimate Strings, Woodwinds, and Brass (Brass on the glitch sale)
8DIO Jenifer (on glitch sale) - older library but the voice is beautiful
Native Instruments Noire - Pure inspiration
Sampletekk Rain Piano
Embertone Jubal Flute - Has that fantasy sound for a flute.
Embertone Walker Lite

*Synthesizers:*
Zebra 2 before legacy release and then downloaded legacy (with cheap upgrade option to get zebra 3 later)
Novum

*MIDI/Workflow Plugins:*
grumpymonkeyplugins niente - This plugin is just pure awesome
grumpymonkeyplugins xfade - Excited to try this on different libraries to morph
plugin guru unify
divisimate - Amazing for orchestration and workflow

*Audio Plugins:*
Gullfoss - the magic pixie dust to add 5-10% clarity to your mix
The God Particle - it's fun composing / mixing with this.
Wavesfactory Spectre - Warmth and crispness to any instrument. This will get a lot of use.
kclip3 - The ability to visualize the clipping and the punchy sound on drums
Liquidsonics Tai Chi - My new sound design reverb to go along with eventide blackhole
Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro - It sounds beautiful and is the goto orchestral reverb but also because Hans 

*Learning:*
The Evenant Bundle for all courses
Mike Verta Composition 1
Orchestration Recipes Volume 2


----------



## Mark Steven (Dec 4, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Well I went with Audiobro MSS, but I also ended up with Genesis Choir as well after listening to examples and Audiobro giving me an extra $50 off so that is was $120, when buying with MSS.
> 
> This is almost certainly my most expensive Black Friday, hopefully not to be repeated anytime soon.
> 
> EDIT: looks like I wasn't quite finished as I got Synth V and "Kevin" Voicepack


I did the same thing except I already had MSS, so it was Modern Scoring Brass and Genesis for me this time....heck of deal. I'm glad you went with MSS...you won't be disappointed, but do the necessary reading with the manual.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 4, 2022)

I just added the "Multi" patches from "LA Modern Percussions" to my template, and I swear it has become my go to library for Big Drums!


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 4, 2022)

After adding some more purchases, I ended up with:

Upgrade to Pianoteq 8 Standard from 7 Standard $28
Elysia Phil's Cascade (tube saturation emulation) $25
D16 Phoscyon 2 $59
freebie of Cherry Audio CA 2600 (Arp 2600) $0 (Plugin Boutique deal)
SOUNDTOYS:
1990 Modern Grand C7
1990 Modern Grand C7 Prepared
Palindrome I UDS - UDS EDITION
1987 Alto Flute Savana
1999 Soprano Sax Moonlight
1980 Tenor Sax Spectralius
Cymbal Effects
1975 Soul Guitar
1985 Passionate Grand C5
Free ASMR (the price is nothing to scoff at).
Free Angels
Bazantar
Free 1928 Piano
(using 15% off newsletter code - $267.75 USD)

$370.75 (if I did my math correctly..Ooops)

Updating the list, I added:
Morph EQ $49.00 US (Minimal Audio)
Needlepoint, NEOLD U17, SPL DeVerb Plus, all 3 for $24.99 (with a coupon & sale)
Pitch Innovations Fluid Chords $24 (Audio Plugin Deals)
Virharmonic Bohemian Violin ($149)
Baby Audio Spaced Out $34 (including BF sale plus DOM10 coupon from the Cubase tutorial guy Dom (Spaced Out is a multi-effect with echo, modulation, filter, ducking, pumping)
Massive World Bundle $99.99 from Impact Soundworks from Audio Plugin Deals 88% off
(https://audioplugin.deals/product/massive-world-bundle-by-impact-soundworks/ )

Total of $750.74 spent. 

All for the good of science.


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 4, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> The final tally. I think I expelled a little too much GAS but I'm liking what I purchased. This is my first black friday purchasing so please don't judge too hard .
> 
> *Libraries:*
> Sinoxinema Intimate Legato Cello - beautiful cello that goes a little more subtle than Tina Guo
> ...


People seem to like the God Particle. Joshua Jaycen apparently revealed his Ozone 4 preset, which people say God Particle may roughly be based on (not sure if that's from his words or assumed). I thought I'd try to use Ozone to test it out the way this guy does - haven't tried but I saved this video for later. It might be interesting to watch even though you have the plugin, in case it can be eye opening in other ways.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 4, 2022)

Earlier this year I officially reached the “I have everything I’ll ever need” point and have pretty much found my true loves…aka go-tos.

So I doubt I’ll be making many more “big” purchases moving forward and this Black Friday proves that, since not a single library I got was over $100! ….though it still adds up quickly

- Feathersome Strings
- Piano in Blue 
- The Ton (Fragile Strings and…others lol)
- Intimate Legato Cello
- Soundiron Sonespheres 1-4
- Ethera Atlantis 2.0 Upgrade 
- Fluffy Audio Simple Cello
- Fluffy Audio Simple Opera Upgrade
- SWAM Violin 
- Sonuscore Origins 1-5
- Sequis 
- Hearth and Hollow
- Toska
- Omen
- RDC Acoustic Guitar
- Unify 
- Dan Keen Soft String Textures 
- Marcus Ciscar Metallophones
- Ilya Efimov Tin Whistle

Feels much less stressful and enjoyable this year being able to make smaller purchases for simple joy and not having to worry if that $300+ bread and butter library is gonna be as good as I hope. Great Black Friday, can’t wait to fully dive in with my new various trinkets!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 4, 2022)

I had only one library on my list and it was Wavelet Audio Groth, but VAT again came to the rescue. So I spent on other things instead.

- Sonixinema Intimate Cello - before BF
- Audio Imperia Nucleus - 125$ crossgrade from Jaeger.
- Synthesizer V Pro with Solaria - instant purchase.

I have most the libraries I wish for so felt that it was good enough.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 4, 2022)

I did end up buying something after all, MGranularMB at PluginBoutique to get the free iZotope Audiolens.


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 5, 2022)

I've seen a few people post about AudioLens, but it was free in the Izotope installer anyway wasn't it? I only have the old version Elements and a few other bits so know it wasn't due to owning full versions.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 5, 2022)

Lewis Emblack said:


> I've seen a few people post about AudioLens, but it was free in the Izotope installer anyway wasn't it? I only have the old version Elements and a few other bits so know it wasn't due to owning full versions.


I wanted MGranularMB anyway, so it was a good excuse to get Audiolens. I don't think I checked the Product Portal, but in my account it showed $25. I own several of the Advanced versions like Ozone / Neutron.


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 5, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> I wanted MGranularMB anyway, so it was a good excuse to get Audiolens. I don't think I checked the Product Portal, but in my account it showed $25. I own several of the Advanced versions like Ozone / Neutron.


Ah okay. For me it was free under the "trial" tab, but that was in the week it first came out so might have just been one of those "new release" offers.


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 5, 2022)

shapeshifter00 said:


> I had only one library on my list and it was Wavelet Audio Groth, but VAT again came to the rescue. So I spent on other things instead.
> 
> - Sonixinema Intimate Cello - before BF
> - Audio Imperia Nucleus - 125$ crossgrade from Jaeger.
> ...


Oh wow, I have Jaeger too. Is that $125 crossgrade a Black Friday thing?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 5, 2022)

Lewis Emblack said:


> I've seen a few people post about AudioLens, but it was free in the Izotope installer anyway wasn't it? I only have the old version Elements and a few other bits so know it wasn't due to owning full versions.


It was free for a week or two on release, both from Izotope and Plugin Boutique and maybe elsewhere.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 5, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Oh wow, I have Jaeger too. Is that $125 crossgrade a Black Friday thing?


Crossgrade is normally 250$ I think but 50% on BF. Just email them to get a custom invoice.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 5, 2022)

-Cineperc 
insane price. pure GAS. wasn't even on my wishlist, 
because I only wanted core. But they merged core and pro and it got too expensive.

-SynthV 
I had my eyes on for quite a while after listening to the amazing demos on the other thread. 
Have lots to learn about it. Its really deeper than I thought with so much parameters. 
Reminds me of Sample Modeling

-Spectre 

I think I was conservative this BF(?)
Damage 2 was very appealing, but I think I made it through 



Spoiler



I really wanted to add Pacific in this list...


----------



## DoubleTap (Dec 5, 2022)

I have come to the conclusion that I am a sucker for a discount. Or maybe just a sucker.

ProjectSAM - Colours pack
Hoopus
Liquidsonics CRP, 7HP, Illusion, Rev3, Tai Chi
SAS - The Mellow Trio
Sound Particles - Density and Brightness Panner
Two Zebra soundsets by The Unfinished
That $3 Boom FX library
Lumina
Dorico Elements and Wavelab Elements update
zPlane - Peel
Factoid by J J Burred
SWAM all in
Divisimate

I'm now engaged in some serious file management negotiations with my hard drive.


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 5, 2022)

I guess I'm finished for Black Friday. Spent way less than last year.

Started off with Symphobia 3 Lumina Update for free
Ethera Atlantis Update for $30
Sonixinema Intimate Cello $48 GBP
Fabfilter Pro Q3 for $127
Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Standard for $129
8Dio Glitch Voices Roula for $9
Tokyo Dawn EQ TDR SlickEQ Mastering $10

Grand total of about $360. That's my best example of self control on BF yet.
We'll see if VSL releases anything new and awesome during voucher month. That could kill me yet.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 5, 2022)

Okay, one last update to my BF acquisitions list, now that I've finished acting on some deals that spilled over into December.

Final list of BF acquisitions (excluding freebies):

LIBRARIES:

Indiginus: *The Banjo*
Cinesamples: *CineBrass Complete Bundle *(glitch deal of the year OMG!)
Sonixinema: *Intimate Legato Cello *(Wow!)
Naroth: *Rhythmus*
Sonuscore: *Origins Vol.7 - Tar & Chonguri*
Sonuscore: *Origins Vol.8 - Muted Guitar & Harmonics*
Ecliptiq Audio: *Seism*
Ecliptiq Audio: *Hexa Rhythm Designer*
The Last Haven: *Tension Plucks*
Emergence Audio: *Cello Textures*
UJAM: *Virtual Drummer Heavy 2*
Digital Sound Factory: *E-MU Proteus Rack*
Sample Logic: *Drum Fury 2*
Sonora: *Dronar Orchestral Bundle*
Audio Ollie: *Nashville Scoring Strings*
Audio Imperia: *Cerberus*
Audio Imperia: *Flourish - Midnight Strings*
Heavyocity:* Vento Essentials*
PLUGINS:

Kazrog: *AmpCraft 1992*
Sonible: *Metering Bundle*
IK: *Amplitube 5 MAX *(only $79 with JamPoints... unbelievable!)
Audio Assault: *ReAmp Studio*
Audio Assault: *Bundle of 4 IR packages*
Kiive Audio: *Xtressor*
Softube: *Abbey Road Brilliance Pack*
Acustica: *Lava*
Reason Studios: *Chord Sequencer*
Tone Projects: *Basslane Pro *(incredible plugin!)
DDMF: *Magic Death Eye Compressor*
LiquidSonics: *Cinematic Rooms*
LiquidSonics: *Seventh Heaven Professional*
SOUNDS/PRESETS:

Vicious Antelope: *Omni Bundle*
Rocky Mountain Sounds: *Arcturus *(Omni)
Tom Wolfe: *Deep Basses *(Diva)
Sonic Underworld: *Zinar *(Omni)
Sonic Underworld: *Arkham *(Omni)
All About Trailer Music: *Aftermath*
All About Trailer Music: *Curiosity*
Image Sounds: *Pop Choir*
Keepforest: *Devastator Breakout Pro*
Keepforest: *Classic Metal Hits*
Toontrack: *UK Pop EZX*
Toontrack: *Action! EZX*
Toontrack EZdrummer MIDI: *Contemporary R&B, Power Metal*
Toontrack EZkeys MIDI: *Folk, Epic Themes 2, Power Ballads*
The Unfinished: *Nordsund Bundle *(Zebra)
The Last Haven: *AIM*
Wavelet Audio: *Trailer Box* (I'm a hopeless sucker for trailer SFX)
Luftrum-Sonic Underworld: *Enigma *(Omni)

Okay... now what am I going to create with all these goodies!!??


----------



## Vik (Dec 5, 2022)

Dorico 4 update, Embertone Joshua Bell and Walker 1955, Osterhouse English Bass. Maybe some NI stuff tomorrow.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 5, 2022)

Last minute purchase, upgraded to Waves Abbey Road bundle. Also noticed on Spitfire site after sale ended. They kept the classics bundle active, put up the latest Aperture product and had discounted Red Cola Trailer Giant super cheap. So picked it up for $56. I'll try it for that price.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 6, 2022)

I caved and bought Scaler 2 on sale for $40. I love playing around in musical roads traveling from place to place. This seems like a fun toy to have. Likely it will give me ideas fast too when just doodling around with it. For those who say "I make my own chord progressions" think about all the awesome things that happened in your songs you did not plan.

And I chose the CA2600 synth as a freebee for buying Scaler2. I didn't choose Audiolens because I plan to get the Sonible True Balance in the future.

I also somehow ended up with CineBrass Complete just to update how that went. I did not expect that but now I'm happy I have my first serious brass library.

Next year I want to focus on strings. I'll be searching for the ones that have the best low end and warm sound but versatile with any library.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2022)

I bought:

Pianoteq 8 update
Spitfire:
Hammers
Abbey Road One: Legendary Low Strings
Goldfinger Percussion
Aperature freebie

That's gotta be a low record for me for the last few years...


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 6, 2022)

I haven't bought anything yet, times are tough. But if i eat Ramen for 2 months maybe i'll get Liquidsonics professional bundle (50% off i've been waiting for all year) for Cinematic Rooms and 7th heaven. I don't have a reverb other then stock Reaper reverbs, so I figure that's the best use of the little money I can afford to spend.

Decided against Abbey Road Two and Cinematic Studio Brass, I think a good reverb is priority now that i'll use on literally EVERYTHING. String quartet and dedicated Brass (i only have stuff like Albions and Abbey Road ONE foundations for Brass, so no separate instruments yet) can wait i think.

Any opinions on Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms? I see a lot of positive things about both


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 6, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Any opinions on Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms? I see a lot of positive things about both


CR --> 7th H


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 6, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, times are tough. But if i eat Ramen for 2 months maybe i'll get Liquidsonics professional bundle (50% off i've been waiting for all year) for Cinematic Rooms and 7th heaven. I don't have a reverb other then stock Reaper reverbs, so I figure that's the best use of the little money I can afford to spend.
> 
> Decided against Abbey Road Two and Cinematic Studio Brass, I think a good reverb is priority now that i'll use on literally EVERYTHING. String quartet and dedicated Brass (i only have stuff like Albions and Abbey Road ONE foundations for Brass, so no separate instruments yet) can wait i think.
> 
> Any opinions on Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms? I see a lot of positive things about both


If money's an issue, instead of buying Seventh Heaven, consider getting a free true-stereo convolution reverb plugin (i.e. Convology XT) + the free Bricasti M7 impulse response files.


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 6, 2022)

shapeshifter00 said:


> Crossgrade is normally 250$ I think but 50% on BF. Just email them to get a custom invoice.


Nice. 


NekujaK said:


> Okay, one last update to my BF acquisitions list, now that I've finished acting on some deals that spilled over into December.
> 
> Final list of BF acquisitions (excluding freebies):
> 
> ...


I see a few people buying Devastator Breakout Pro. Would you mind letting me know, was that on sale when you bought it? I may pick that up next year if a sale happens again. I don't usually buy this type of library and don't know much about them, so I'm uncomfortable spending $399 just now even though it could be worth it. I got the UVI tools this year (Whoosh, Comet, Drone).


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 6, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> I see a few people buying Devastator Breakout Pro. Would you mind letting me know, was that on sale when you bought it? I may pick that up next year if a sale happens again. I don't usually buy this type of library and don't know much about them, so I'm uncomfortable spending $399 just now even though it could be worth it.


It was on sale for Black Friday for $249 or 299 if I remember correctly. I have my eye on it too just it will be next year during another sale.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 6, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Nice.
> 
> I see a few people buying Devastator Breakout Pro. Would you mind letting me know, was that on sale when you bought it? I may pick that up next year if a sale happens again. I don't usually buy this type of library and don't know much about them, so I'm uncomfortable spending $399 just now even though it could be worth it. I got the UVI tools this year (Whoosh, Comet, Drone).


They usually give away a free version too. Did you look for one? If not, grab the free versions of all the other Keepforest libraries like Ferrum.


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 6, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> They usually give away a free version too. Did you look for one? If not, grab the free versions of all the other Keepforest libraries like Ferrum.


I wasn't aware - I'll do that!


----------



## Trinity (Dec 6, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, times are tough. But if i eat Ramen for 2 months maybe i'll get Liquidsonics professional bundle (50% off i've been waiting for all year) for Cinematic Rooms and 7th heaven. I don't have a reverb other then stock Reaper reverbs, so I figure that's the best use of the little money I can afford to spend.
> 
> Decided against Abbey Road Two and Cinematic Studio Brass, I think a good reverb is priority now that i'll use on literally EVERYTHING. String quartet and dedicated Brass (i only have stuff like Albions and Abbey Road ONE foundations for Brass, so no separate instruments yet) can wait i think.
> 
> Any opinions on Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms? I see a lot of positive things about both


Seventh Heaven Professional.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 6, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, times are tough. But if i eat Ramen for 2 months maybe i'll get Liquidsonics professional bundle (50% off i've been waiting for all year) for Cinematic Rooms and 7th heaven. I don't have a reverb other then stock Reaper reverbs, so I figure that's the best use of the little money I can afford to spend.
> 
> Decided against Abbey Road Two and Cinematic Studio Brass, I think a good reverb is priority now that i'll use on literally EVERYTHING. String quartet and dedicated Brass (i only have stuff like Albions and Abbey Road ONE foundations for Brass, so no separate instruments yet) can wait i think.
> 
> Any opinions on Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms? I see a lot of positive things about both


Although I also have a very small budget this year, I couldn't resist and bought the Reverberate 3. Absolutely beautiful reverberator, I was impressed with the sound, try it and maybe it will be enough for you. Find an article on the Liquidsonics blog comparing it to the 7H. Also for a few pennies you can buy an Inspirata light from hand (recently I saw a price of 5 dollars) and maybe with these two you will be provided with very high quality rooms, halls, ambiences.


----------



## Dex (Dec 6, 2022)

Ok, Trinity Drums for $10 got me. Or the other way around.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 7, 2022)

Damnit! I keep saying that's the final one and I keep seeing stuff at too good a discount to miss. Added to my now rather extensive list is;

8DIO Lacrimosa (70% off)
Softube Weiss Compressor/Limiter (45% off)

Already used these two on my latest project. Lacrimosa sounds awesome and having a wonderfully clean and transparent compressor such as the Weiss on the mix bus of a 70 track composition really does a fantastic job of keeping it all under control yet retaining full sonic integrity.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Lacrimosa sounds awesome


There’s a reason it is still in Tom Holkenborg’s template


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 7, 2022)

Ha, I added Softube 74 and 82 for 79€.
Even if I already own a real SH101. 🤭


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 7, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> If money's an issue, instead of buying Seventh Heaven, consider getting a free true-stereo convolution reverb plugin (i.e. Convology XT) + the free Bricasti M7 impulse response files.


oh shoot, thanks for the heads up, i will check this out!!! - do the impulse files come with the free download or is that a seperate download? i couldn't find the impulse files on their website


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 7, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Ha, I added Softube 74 and 82 for 79€.
> Even if I already own a real SH101. 🤭


I have them all. Model 84 is arguably the best of the 3.


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 7, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> oh shoot, thanks for the heads up, i will check this out!!! - do the impulse files come with the free download or is that a seperate download? i couldn't find the impulse files on their website


You can download them here:






Bricasti M7 impulse response files - Samplicity


Download Our highly acclaimed, free impulse response file library (2009 version) from […]




samplicity.com


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 7, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> You can download them here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! You're a legend!!!! Can't wait to play with this!


----------



## cedricm (Dec 7, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Thanks! You're a legend!!!! Can't wait to play with this!


You can download about 4 GB of Bricasti IR directly from Liquidsonics as per their agreement with Bricasti. Search for the post I published on this forum or look at Liquidsonics FAQ.


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 8, 2022)

shapeshifter00 said:


> Crossgrade is normally 250$ I think but 50% on BF. Just email them to get a custom invoice.


I emailed them immediately; didn't here back until today, and they're only offering me $100 off. Even if they don't want to honor my timing (Black Friday weekend was past but I believe they had the sale for a week so maybe Nucleus should have been at a 50% sale price). Its all very strange since my understanding is that there's shared content among the libraries. They must understand that I'm not motivated to pay full price for shared content.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 8, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> I emailed them immediately; didn't here back until today, and they're only offering me $100 off. Even if they don't want to honor my timing (Black Friday weekend was past but I believe they had the sale for a week so maybe Nucleus should have been at a 50% sale price). Its all very strange since my understanding is that there's shared content among the libraries. They must understand that I'm not motivated to pay full price for shared content.


That is too bad. If it is not that urgent to get it I am sure you can just wait untill the next sale or BF, at 125$ it is hard to resist, but easier to resist without the sale. I guess it is some shared content hence the crossgrade which is normally 100$ off but I don't know the details on how much is shared.

I think the sale might have been off already when I posted it.


----------



## jesussaddle (Dec 8, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Thanks! You're a legend!!!! Can't wait to play with this!


Really glad that this was shared. Thank you for making that happen!



shapeshifter00 said:


> That is too bad. If it is not that urgent to get it I am sure you can just wait untill the next sale or BF, at 125$ it is hard to resist, but easier to resist without the sale. I guess it is some shared content hence the crossgrade which is normally 100$ off but I don't know the details on how much is shared.
> 
> I think the sale might have been off already when I posted it.


I'm sure that's it. They didn't respond to that part of my question (re the "Holiday Savings" in my Subject Line - by which I meant the $125 eligibility, but that was probably just a busy person trying to handle his inbox )


----------



## giwro (Dec 8, 2022)

I thought I’d escaped with only some hardware and infrastructure buys, but slipped under the wire and got the Aaron Venture bundle just now.

I have no idea when I’ll actually get to play with it, as life is busy right now… but I do want to support Aaron, and I’ve had my eye on these for quite some time. It’s been years since I played stuff in - I’ve mostly used sequenced stuff from Finale human playback and Dorico or StaffPad.

I used to have pro-level chops on the organ, so getting back the chops to play single lines seems doable (and in the long run, probably faster than sequencing note-by-note…)

Now all I have to do is resist the urge to get MSS and MIR 3D


----------



## Markrs (Dec 8, 2022)

giwro said:


> It’s been years since I played stuff in - I’ve mostly used sequenced stuff from Finale human playback and Dorico or StaffPad.


Good news is that Aaron is also working on getting the Infinite Series working with Dorico

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/infinite-brass-and-dorico.133505/post-5246074



giwro said:


> Now all I have to do is resist the urge to get MSS and MIR 3D


I didn’t resist MSS (they also give you a very good extra discount on Genesis, which was also too good to resist), but so far I have resisted MIR3D even with the offer on 4 for the price of 3 VSL vouchers.


----------



## giwro (Dec 9, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Good news is that Aaron is also working on getting the Infinite Series working with Dorico
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/infinite-brass-and-dorico.133505/post-5246074
> 
> ...


That’s good to hear. Makes me wonder about waiting for the AV strings, then, to see how things integrate with Dorico.


----------



## Tice (Dec 9, 2022)

This season I only bought AmpleSound's Rickenbacker. Couldn't pass up on all that history...
No regrets!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 9, 2022)

giwro said:


> That’s good to hear. Makes me wonder about waiting for the AV strings, then, to see how things integrate with Dorico.


I did wonder if I should wait as well, after all like most I have many other strings libraries. I then watch Audiobro's videos on MSS and all the excellent support for Ostinatos, Runs, Aletoric, Look Ahead feature and included articulation maps for lots of DAWs. However it was the Intuition Series that really won me over as it offers the live playing style of Infinite Series, and so seemed closer to what Infinite Strings might offer.


----------



## giwro (Dec 9, 2022)

Interesting. 

It’s a moot point right now, as the PCie interface for my new 4tb NVME is “delayed”… so no joy. 



After this weekend, I’m pretty much busy until after Christmas Day, so I doubt I’ll get much time to play.


----------



## Draco Solis (Dec 11, 2022)

It's not November anymore, but still was part of a Black Friday sale.
But I managed to get Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven yesterday, too!


----------

